#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Haat-film jegens moslims in omloop

## Tamza_N_Rif

[AVI=http://x200.putfile.com/videos/c7-12215285226.wmv]starttijd=00:00:00&speelduur=00:00:00[/AVI]

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Nederland-anno-2005

Walgelijk. Ze hebben zelfs dezelfde opzet gebruikt als terroristen als Zarqawi. En dit filmpje is allerminst een persiflage oid.

Ik raad jullie overigens aan het filmpje vanaf het midden uit te zetten. De beelden worden dan te gruwelijk.

----------


## Kid Capri

Waanzin!

K.

----------


## ber18kania

Waar zal dit naartoe leiden  :droef: 


Hoe meer ze van dit soort misselijkheden  :kotsen:  verspreiden hoe meer haat hoe meer doden  :droef: 


T ergste wat doe je hier tegen  :frons:

----------


## Couscousje

:haha: 

Wat doen jullie zielig opeens?

In plaats van in actie te komen tegen hetgeen dat *in* dat filmpje wordt vertoond, de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist en zullen we nog blijven zien, wordt ons aangeraden het filmpje af te zetten?

Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?

Of omdat *wij* te walgelijk worden?

Want het is volkomen terecht dat de Westerse samenleving dit soort filmpjes maakt.

Volkomen terecht om te vechten tegen iets wat puur kwaad is, pure haat.

En dat allemaal in de naam van Islam.

En wat doen de "vreedzame moslimpjes"?

Die zetten het filmpje af.

Taz.

Cc

----------


## GiovanniHN

Geweldig filmpje, die mijn stelling dat iedereen terrorist kan worden bewijst. 

Een oproep tot 'verzet' en een foto van Samir A. aan het einde. Op zulke momenten hoop je gewoon dat hij op straat wordt vermoord, al is het alleen maar om de reacties te zien. 

Wel grappig dat ze het stukje van Nick Berg lieten zien waar hij uit het niets begint te schreeuwen, 30 seconden voordat hij onthoofd wordt, zonder zijn mond te bewegen.

----------


## ber18kania

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wat doen jullie zielig opeens?
> 
> In plaats van in actie te komen tegen hetgeen dat in dat filmpje wordt vertoond, de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist en zullen we nog blijven zien, wordt ons aangeraden het filmpje af te zetten?
> 
> Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?
> 
> ...




OKe redelijk wordt alleen *&*&^^$^ziek van maar goed doe eens een voorstel degene die dit gemaakt heeft moeten we dus aanklagen I'm in ben het nou voorgoed zat  :Mad:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door ber18kania_ 
> *OKe redelijk wordt alleen *&*&^^$^ziek van maar goed doe eens een voorstel degene die dit gemaakt heeft moeten we dus aanklagen I'm in ben het nou voorgoed zat *


Lees eens goed wat ik zeg, meisje.

Ik sta juist achter de maker van dit filmpje.

Ben dus niet van plan hem aan te klagen.

Cc

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Nederland-anno-2005
> 
> Walgelijk. Ze hebben zelfs dezelfde opzet gebruikt als terroristen als Zarqawi. En dit filmpje is allerminst een persiflage oid.
> 
> Ik raad jullie overigens aan het filmpje vanaf het midden uit te zetten. De beelden worden dan te gruwelijk.*


 Sinds wanneer schittert Al Zarqawi in films?????? 

Heb ik wat gemist?

----------


## ber18kania

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Lees eens goed wat ik zeg, meisje.
> 
> Ik sta juist achter de maker van dit filmpje.
> 
> Ben dus niet van plan hem aan te klagen.
> 
> Cc*



Lezen is een moeilijk vak  :moe: 

Dom van mij dat ik dat dacht  :blozen: 


En doe niet zo kleinerend met je meisje  :knipoog:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door ber18kania_ 
> *Lezen is een moeilijk vak 
> 
> Dom van mij dat ik dat dacht 
> 
> 
> En doe niet zo kleinerend met je meisje *


Waarom mag ik niet kleinerend doen?

Je begreep het toch niet.

Cc

----------


## GiovanniHN

Het grappige is dat er juist geen bewijzen worden gegeven.

11 september is niet uit naam van de Islam gebeurd. Eerder om een bondgenoot van Saudi-Arabi uit te schakelen. Een strategie die al veel langer plaatsvind. 

Van Gogh is om dezelfde reden vermoord als Sharon Tate. Niet om Submission of zijn kritiek op de Islam. Dat maakte hem alleen maar een goed doelwit. 

Jason W. had niet eens het lef om zijn leven te geven voor de Islam. Dus hij hoort helemaal niet thuis in dat rijtje.

Samir A. is een uniek geval. Iemand die eerder te vergelijken is met een jaren 70 Communist, dan een echte terrorist.

Nick Berg. Tja, dat stukje video dat ze daar lieten zien zegt genoeg. 

Doodstraf door steniging is gewoon uiterst simpel. Dat is nou eenmaal een nadeel van een conservatieve gemeenschap die zich niet ontwikkeld. Die blijven vasthouden aan oude tradities.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Het grappige is dat er juist geen bewijzen worden gegeven.
> 
> 11 september is niet uit naam van de Islam gebeurd. Eerder om een bondgenoot van Saudi-Arabi uit te schakelen. Een strategie die al veel langer plaatsvind. 
> 
> Van Gogh is om dezelfde reden vermoord als Sharon Tate. Niet om Submission of zijn kritiek op de Islam. Dat maakte hem alleen maar een goed doelwit. 
> 
> Jason W. had niet eens het lef om zijn leven te geven voor de Islam. Dus hij hoort helemaal niet thuis in dat rijtje.
> 
> ...


Wat probeer je goed te praten?

Haat?

Geweld?

Moord?

Cc

----------


## Tamza_N_Rif

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wat doen jullie zielig opeens?
> 
> In plaats van in actie te komen tegen hetgeen dat in dat filmpje wordt vertoond, de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist en zullen we nog blijven zien, wordt ons aangeraden het filmpje af te zetten?
> 
> Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?
> 
> ...


Ja, want het volkomen normaal dat de moslim mensen onthoofden en mensen doodschieten. Get lost en leer relativeren. 

Kidje, is dit filmpje niet strafbaar shek?

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *Ja, want het volkomen normaal dat de moslim mensen onthoofd en mensen doodschiet. Get lost en leer relativeren. 
> 
> Kidje, is dit filmpje niet strafbaar shek?*


Relativeren?

Neem je eigen advies in ere, Amazigh-nazi.

Het is niet normaal dat de moslim mensen onthoofd.

Maar dat doet ie wel.

En het werd eens tijd dat de andere moslim, die het daar niet mee eens is, wat tegen gaat doen...

In plaats van janken om filmpjes en jurisprudentie.

Cc

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wat doen jullie zielig opeens?
> 
> In plaats van in actie te komen tegen hetgeen dat in dat filmpje wordt vertoond, de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist en zullen we nog blijven zien, wordt ons aangeraden het filmpje af te zetten?
> 
> Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?
> 
> ...


Ik vind dit soort filmpjes walgelijk en levens gevaarlijk. Een verbod erop is een serieuze optie. Anders op z' minst een ferm tegengeluid.

Maar aan de andere kant ik zag zon filmpje nog recentelijk op islam en meer, en daar wordt het als welkome inspiratie en informatie gezien. En dat vindt ik nog erger, dat zo veel moslims dergelijke filmpjes als volstrekt normaal ervaren. Nou ja, zolang het doelwit maar niet de islam is. Dat is volgens mij een hele belangrijke basis van deze steeds maar groeiene onderlinge haat.

----------


## Tamza_N_Rif

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Sinds wanneer schittert Al Zarqawi in films?????? 
> 
> Heb ik wat gemist?*


Sinds hij mensen onthoofd, knulletje.

----------


## ber18kania

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Waarom mag ik niet kleinerend doen?
> 
> Je begreep het toch niet.
> 
> Cc*




Miscommuncatie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar goed I get your point  :moe: 


@ Giovanni grappig vind ik het niet dat kan wel zo zijn wat je allemaal daar zegt maar wie gaat jou geloven Amerika heeft iedereen weten te hersenspoelen door telkens alles te herhalen en ons met leugens weten te misleiden ze weten wat ze doen vroeger hadden ze Rusland als doelwit en nu zijn het de moslims.......

Stop iemand een week in een kamer en vertel hem telkens hetzelfde en laat het zien d.m.v. beelden dan gaat ie het uiteindelijk geloven ook al is dat niet zo.........

De films van amerika zeggen genoeg ik weet niet meer hoe die film heet maar alles maar dan ook alles wat zich tijdens het wtc gebeuren heeft plaatsgevonden speelde zich af in die film maar die film was wel in 1996 nee ze weten wat ze doen en als we zelf niet ingrijpen dan 3de wereld oorlog...........

----------


## Blits

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wat doen jullie zielig opeens?
> 
> In plaats van in actie te komen tegen hetgeen dat in dat filmpje wordt vertoond, de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist en zullen we nog blijven zien, wordt ons aangeraden het filmpje af te zetten?
> 
> Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?
> 
> ...



*Taz, taz, taz, TAAAZZZZZ!!! !!!*

_"Jaaa het is ook zooo niet meer normaal h, al die Marokkaanse Moslimpjes die de Hollandse buren afslachten enzoowwww"_

*Wat doe je alsof we allemaal 1 en dezelfde persoon zijn?
Jouw achterlijke reactie doet me denken aan de vraag die aan M. Jabri werd gesteld bij Barend & Van Dorp; "Wat maakt jou anders dan Mohammed B.?"*

*Ja, goh Jezus. 
Kweenie?? 
MISSCHIEN DAT HET 2 VERSCHILLENDE MENSEN ZIJN?!*

(Shiiihiiitt hy, dit is t irritant gewoon, wel goed voor mn lachspieren  :lol:  )

Jij bent gewoon een lachertje, van die mensen die opeens het hele "Marokkaan-Zijn" of "Moslim-Zijn" verwerpen vanwege een paar nieuwsberichten.

*Van die mensen die om het meest kleine dingetje totaaaal verbitterd raken;*
_"Dus ik had gisteren zo'n doosje aarbeien gekocht h, zat er gewoon eentje tussen die hartstikke vies was!! Ja, heb toen maar gelijk het hele doosje weggegooid. En ik hoef ik nooit meer aardbeien te eten. Nee ik koop ze niet meer. Voor mij GEEN aardbeien meer!"_



 :lol:

----------


## Tomas

Hier heb ik m nog:

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=135422

----------


## GiovanniHN

Wie zegt dat ik iets goed probeer te praten?

Jij zei:

"de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist"

Ik gaf aan dat dit niet het geval is. Dat filmpje gaf geen enkel bewijs.

----------


## assassijn

Dom filmpje.Er zijn trouwens wel meer van dat soort filmpjes op het Net te vinden.
Of het mij wat doet?Eerlijk gezegd niet, ik vind het te achterlijk.

Het is nu weer wachten tot een of andere leeghoofd uit onze gemeenschap een soortgelijk filmpje maakt.
Beelden van Joden uit WO2, marcherende Nederlandse neo-nazi's, bepaalde uitspraken van politici en beelden van islamitische gebouwen die in de hens staan en dat dan gaan betitelen als Nederland anno 2005.
Leeghoofden die dat soort filmpjes maken zijn achterlijk, en leeghoofden die dat geloven zijn gewoon meelijwekkend.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik vind dit soort filmpjes walgelijk en levens gevaarlijk. Een verbod erop is een serieuze optie. Anders op z' minst een ferm tegengeluid.
> 
> Maar aan de andere kant ik zag zon filmpje nog recentelijk op islam en meer, en daar wordt het als welkome inspiratie en informatie gezien. En dat vindt ik nog erger, dat zo veel moslims dergelijke filmpjes als volstrekt normaal ervaren. Nou ja, zolang het doelwit maar niet de islam is. Dat is volgens mij een hele belangrijke basis van deze steeds maar groeiene onderlinge haat.*


Ik geloof dat dit filmpje over Islamisme gaat.

Daar zit naar mijn weten een wezenlijk verschil in, vergeleken met Islam, de religie.

Cc

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *Sinds hij mensen onthoofd, knulletje.*


 Dus jij gelooft ook in het sprookje dat Al Zarqawi, mensen op videobeeld onthoofd?

Hoe konden ze hem herkennen? Via spraakherkenning? Of via zijn figuur en motoriek?

----------


## MarinadeMix

Ik ben niet echt onder de indruk van het filmpje. Het zegt veel over degene die het filmpje gemaakt heeft, dat wel. Ik kom veel ergere dingen tegen op andere sites, maar ik lig er niet echt wakker van.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> 
> Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?
> 
> Of omdat *wij* te walgelijk worden?


Ten overvloedde, zolang je mensen in groepen onder verdeelt zal je altijd bij walgelijke daden en mensen horen. Zo hoor ik voor de fundamentalisten bij de daden van bush en blair of de gevangenisbewaarder in guantanamo bay die de koran door de plee spoelt. En jij tot de groep die het wtc omver laat pleuren. Dat is wat deze filmpjes doen mensen verdelen in twe kampen. En dat is de fout, niet dat obl ook moslim is net als jij en ik een atheist net als... euh.. En ik een westerling net als bush.

----------


## GiovanniHN

Sinds wanneer onthoofd Al-Zarqawi mensen?

----------


## Blits

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Leer eens normaal typen, schuimbekkende randdebiel.
> 
> Cc*



*Ah, niets te zeggen dit keer? 

Dat van de aardbeien kwam zeker hard aan h* 






 :haha:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Wie zegt dat ik iets goed probeer te praten?
> 
> Jij zei:
> 
> "de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist"
> 
> Ik gaf aan dat dit niet het geval is. Dat filmpje gaf geen enkel bewijs.*


Jij *vindt* het geen bewijs.

Ik en genoeg anderen vinden van wel.

Cc

----------


## Blits

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Leer eens normaal typen, schuimbekkende randdebiel.
> 
> Alsof het mij een malse kut kan schelen wat een levenloos MPS-sletje als jij een lachertje vindt.
> 
> Cc*



Oeh Oeh, ze heeft er een paar scheldwoorden bij verzonnen!

OEHHH!  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Blits_ 
> *Ah, niets te zeggen dit keer? 
> 
> Dat van de aardbeien kwam zeker hard aan h 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volgens mij had ik een reactie gegeven, dus hoezo niets te zeggen?

Verdwijn gewoon van deze topic, zwakzinnig kleutertje.

Je verpest de discussie voor een heleboel mensen met je gehinnik.

Cc

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Sinds wanneer onthoofd Al-Zarqawi mensen?*


 Sinds er mensen bestaan die het als waarheid, zien.

----------


## delirious

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik vind dit soort filmpjes walgelijk en levens gevaarlijk. Een verbod erop is een serieuze optie. Anders op z' minst een ferm tegengeluid.
> 
> Maar aan de andere kant ik zag zon filmpje nog recentelijk op islam en meer, en daar wordt het als welkome inspiratie en informatie gezien. En dat vindt ik nog erger, dat zo veel moslims dergelijke filmpjes als volstrekt normaal ervaren. Nou ja, zolang het doelwit maar niet de islam is. Dat is volgens mij een hele belangrijke basis van deze steeds maar groeiene onderlinge haat.*


Traceer de makers van dit soort Verderfelijke filmpjes maar eens.
Verbod op het internet? Lijkt me onbegonnen werk.
Ferm tegengeluid, mee eens.

----------


## Tamza_N_Rif

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Relativeren?
> 
> Neem je eigen advies in ere, Amazigh-nazi.
> 
> Het is niet normaal dat de moslim mensen onthoofd.
> 
> Maar dat doet ie wel.
> 
> ...


Wat let je om naar Irak af te reizen en met je opgeheven vingertje tegen Zarqawi te zeggen dat dat helemaal niet lief en islamitisch van hem is? Doe er wat aan, met je schijn emancipatie als coverup voor je schijtfrustraties.

Alsof dit filmpje terroristen er van weerhoudt mensen het hoofd af te snijden. Dit filmpje zorgt alleen maar voor aanvallen op onschuldige moslims. Dat ziet zelfs een zwakzinnige aankomen a maula.

Blijf jij die junks prijzen voor hun zielige filmpjes en je frustraties botvieren op dit puntje ---> .

Ik ga ondertussen uitzoeken of het strafbaar is. Flip ze.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik vind dit soort filmpjes walgelijk en levens gevaarlijk. Een verbod erop is een serieuze optie. Anders op z' minst een ferm tegengeluid.
> 
> Maar aan de andere kant ik zag zon filmpje nog recentelijk op islam en meer, en daar wordt het als welkome inspiratie en informatie gezien. En dat vindt ik nog erger, dat zo veel moslims dergelijke filmpjes als volstrekt normaal ervaren. Nou ja, zolang het doelwit maar niet de islam is. Dat is volgens mij een hele belangrijke basis van deze steeds maar groeiene onderlinge haat.*


Erger dan wat?

----------


## Blits

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Volgens mij had ik een reactie gegeven, dus hoezo niets te zeggen?
> 
> Verdwijn gewoon van deze topic, zwakzinnig kleutertje.
> 
> Je verpest de discussie voor een heleboel mensen met je gehinnik.
> 
> Cc*




Ja, en die reactie was z diep h!  :slaap:  

Oh w8 effe hoor, mevrouw is het niet eens met mij, dus ik mot nu effe verdwijnen hoor! Ok, ik ga n weg! Ok?

 :lol: 


Welke discussie a mens, welke discussie?!  :haha: 

Je bedoelt wie het meest scheldwoorden kan verwerken in 1 post?


PS. Volgens mij is het geluid dat een Nijlpaard voortbrengt vl en vl erger dan een eventueel gehinnik.  :haha:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ten overvloedde, zolang je mensen in groepen onder verdeelt zal je altijd bij walgelijke daden en mensen horen. Zo hoor ik voor de fundamentalisten bij de daden van bush en blair of de gevangenisbewaarder in guantanamo bay die de koran door de plee spoelt. En jij tot de groep die het wtc omver laat pleuren. Dat is wat deze filmpjes doen mensen verdelen in twe kampen. En dat is de fout, niet dat obl ook moslim is net als jij en ik een atheist net als... euh.. En ik een westerling net als bush.*


Dat is mijn punt nu ook.

Dat wij als moslims uit dat kamp moeten stappen waar we zijn ingedeeld en eens ons gaan inzetten for the greater good, iets wat niet alleen ons knusse Islamitische wereldje ten goede komt, maar ook de Westerse samenleving, waarin de meesten van ons hier geboren en getogen zijn. Het is namelijk verdomd grappig steeds te lezen hoe we het hebben over de Westerlingen, terwijl we in onze Prada-schoentjes achter onze Philips flatscreenmonitor zitten. Men vergeet dat er ook Westerse moslims zijn.

Cc

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik geloof dat dit filmpje over Islamisme gaat.
> 
> Daar zit naar mijn weten een wezenlijk verschil in, vergeleken met Islam, de religie.
> 
> Cc*


De mensen die dit soort filmpjes maken vinden het verschil tussen islamisme (whatever) en buitenlanders in 't algemeen niet zo boeiend.

----------


## GiovanniHN

Ik ben niet iemand die zich laat leiden door onderbuikgevoelens. Ik heb genoeg gelezen, geschreven en geanalyseerd om voldoende te weten over de terreurdreiging uit 'Islamitische' hoek. 

Ik gaf aan waarom het niet klopte en jij komt met niet meer dan 'jij vind het geen bewijs'

Bewijs mij dan dat ik het mis heb, bewijs mij dat het pure Moslims waren die verantwoordelijk zijn voor 11 september. 
Bewijs mij dat van Gogh vermoord is om Submission.

Al het 'bewijs' dat daarvoor is, bestaat uit de moordenaars zelf die zeggen 'we deden het in de naam van de Islam'.

De hamburg cel neukte blanke vrouwen in naam van de Islam. Ze aten ook varkensvlees. Ze dronken alcohol. Maar allemaal in naam van de Islam. 
Moeten we die mensen geloven op hun woord? 
Of moeten we misschien verder kijken naar de geschiedenis van terrorisme en de situatie in het thuisland.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Dat is mijn punt nu ook.
> 
> Dat wij als moslims uit dat kamp moeten stappen waar we zijn ingedeeld en eens ons gaan inzetten for the greater good, iets wat niet alleen ons knusse Islamitische wereldje ten goede komt, maar ook de Westerse samenleving, waarin de meesten van ons hier geboren en getogen zijn. Het is namelijk verdomd grappig steeds te lezen hoe we het hebben over de Westerlingen, terwijl we in onze Prada-schoentjes achter onze Philips flatscreenmonitor zitten. Men vergeet dat er ook Westerse moslims zijn.
> 
> Cc*


Kut, de buitenlanders pakken de flatscreenmonitoren waar wij recht op hebben af.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door delirious_ 
> *Traceer de makers van dit soort Verderfelijke filmpjes maar eens.
> Verbod op het internet? Lijkt me onbegonnen werk.
> Ferm tegengeluid, mee eens.*


Maar als het verboden zou kunnen worden ben ik daar niet op tegen. Binnen het nederlandsrecht is dit verboden en dat lijkt mij op zich geen slechte zaak.

----------


## Kid Capri

Ja, de scenes laten zien wat er allemaal gebeurt onder de noemer Islam. En nee, dr is de maker van dit filmpje niet verantwoordelijk voor.

Ik ageer niet tegen dit filmpje om de beelden die worden vertoond. Ik ageer tegen de technieken die de scenes onder mijn Islam scharen. In het filmpje wordt geen onderscheid gemaakt tussen radicale en gematigde vormen van Islam. Voor de maker bestaat er maar n vorm van Islam, namelijk de radicale Islam.
In het filmpje wordt daarnaast aangezet tot haat en geweld, tot disciminatie en een ongenuanceerde kijk op moslims. De Islam wordt gelijkgesteld met de ideologie van Hitler, zonder nuance. Het is een oproep tot de uitbanning van Islam uit de Nederlandse samenleving. Wat mij betreft is dit filmpje 1 miljoen keer erger dan het dreigfilmpje dat tot Geert Wilders was gericht. Hier wordt niet 1 persoon bedreigd, hier wordt de jacht geopend op alle moslims in Nederland (n miljoen dus).

Tot slot wil ik opmerken dat heel Nederland valt over de sympathisanten van Mohammed B. en over degenen die zijn daad en persoon uitbuiten voor hun eigen gewin. In feite doen de makers van dit filmpje niets anders dan het uitbuiten van Mohammed B. en zijn brief. Voor eigen gewin, ter bedreiging van 1 miljoen inwoners van dit land...

K.

P.S. Ik ben geen rechter, dus of dit strafbaar is? Maar ik weet wel dat dit aardig in de buurt komt van opruiing en oproepen tot haat. En dat zou voor het OM genoeg moeten zijn om vervolging in te stellen...

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *Walgelijk. Ze hebben zelfs dezelfde opzet gebruikt als terroristen als Zarqawi. En dit filmpje is allerminst een persiflage oid.*


Heel knap van je dat je dit stukje vervuiling, dat normaal in de vergetelheid was geraakt, weer eens goed onder de aandacht brengt.

Ruikt een beetje ook naar hypocrisie, als je wilt.

Zulke acties doen me denken aan sommige (geplande) acties van onze zogenaamde mocro-broeder-vrienden van al qalam.nl.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *Wat let je om naar Irak af te reizen en met je opgeheven vingertje tegen Zarqawi te zeggen dat dat helemaal niet lief en islamitisch van hem is? Doe er wat aan, met je schijn emancipatie als coverup voor je schijtfrustraties.
> 
> Alsof dit filmpje terroristen er van weerhoudt mensen het hoofd af te snijden. Dit filmpje zorgt alleen maar voor aanvallen op onschuldige moslims. Dat ziet zelfs een zwakzinnige aankomen a maula.
> 
> Blijf jij die junks prijzen voor hun zielige filmpjes en je frustraties botvieren op dit puntje ---> .
> 
> Ik ga ondertussen uitzoeken of het strafbaar is. Flip ze.*


Hetzelfde als wat jou let om in een hutje op de hei in de Rif te gaan vechten voor het Berberse volk tijdens het broodbakken, in plaats van ondertussen hier op dit forum ons de oren van de kop te zeiken over de Amazigh-zaak, namelijk dat ik een in Nederland geboren en woonachtige Westerse vrouw ben en me daar ook naar gedraag. Ik zet me hier en nu in voor de samenleving van hier en nu. En alles wat de samenleving van hier en nu beinvloed. Als dat "schijtfrustratie" is voor jou, dan moet je mij ff vertellen wat dat strontvervelende gezever van je moet voorstellen: hemels gezang?

Ga jij fijn uitzoeken of het strafbaar is, om vervolgens toch weer op je luie reet te gaan zitten, je hebt nooit anders gedaan.

 :duim: 

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Ja, de scenes laten zien wat er allemaal gebeurt onder de noemer Islam. En nee, dr is de maker van dit filmpje niet verantwoordelijk voor.
> 
> Ik ageer niet tegen dit filmpje om de beelden die worden vertoond. Ik ageer tegen de technieken die de scenes onder mijn Islam scharen. In het filmpje wordt geen onderscheid gemaakt tussen radicale en gematigde vormen van Islam. Voor de maker bestaat er maar n vorm van Islam, namelijk de radicale Islam.
> In het filmpje wordt daarnaast aangezet tot haat en geweld, tot disciminatie en een ongenuanceerde kijk op moslims. De Islam wordt gelijkgesteld met de ideologie van Hitler, zonder nuance. Het is een oproep tot de uitbanning van Islam uit de Nederlandse samenleving. Wat mij betreft is dit filmpje 1 miljoen keer erger dan het dreigfilmpje dat tot Geert Wilders was gericht. Hier wordt niet 1 persoon bedreigd, hier wordt de jacht geopend op alle moslims in Nederland (n miljoen dus).
> 
> Tot slot wil ik opmerken dat heel Nederland valt over de sympathisanten van Mohammed B. en over degenen die zijn daad en persoon uitbuiten voor hun eigen gewin. In feite doen de makers van dit filmpje niets anders dan het uitbuiten van Mohammed B. en zijn brief. Voor eigen gewin, ter bedreiging van 1 miljoen inwoners van dit land...
> 
> K.
> ...


Kid, kan je dat provocerende gezever van die MPS-er verwijderen?

Oh, en het filmpje is anti-Islamisme, niet anti-Islam:

islamisme (het ~)
1 stroming van moslims die een grote invloed van de islam op het politieke leven voorstaan, die geen scheiding van kerk en staat willen

Cc

----------


## Mfeles

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *
> 
> P.S. Ik ben geen rechter, dus of dit strafbaar is? Maar ik weet wel dat dit aardig in de buurt komt van opruiing en oproepen tot haat. En dat zou voor het OM genoeg moeten zijn om vervolging in te stellen...*


denk niet dat het strafbaar is man .. die beelden vind je ook op rtl 5 etc

nu kijken wat geert wilders en co zeggen dit filmpje haalt nieuws niet eens let maar op

----------


## Vreemde_Vogel

Wat een k*tkoters zeg.

----------


## assassijn

Als ik mij niet vergis is dit filmpje gemaakt door iemand van de NNP.Soortgelijk filmpje met dezelfde beelden stond een hele tijd geleden op hun site.

----------


## NA3 NA3

Ik wil liever niet al te veel kwijt over dit filmpje, ik besteed mijn tijd en energie liever in de autochtone medemens die graag opbouwt in de samenleving ipv dit soort internethelden (uit alle hoeken en ideologieen) met hun uitzonderlijke Adobe Premiere of Windows Movie Maker skills, die eerder afbreken dan daadwerkelijk iets opbouwen in de samenleving.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Ik ben niet iemand die zich laat leiden door onderbuikgevoelens. Ik heb genoeg gelezen, geschreven en geanalyseerd om voldoende te weten over de terreurdreiging uit 'Islamitische' hoek. 
> 
> Ik gaf aan waarom het niet klopte en jij komt met niet meer dan 'jij vind het geen bewijs'
> 
> Bewijs mij dan dat ik het mis heb, bewijs mij dat het pure Moslims waren die verantwoordelijk zijn voor 11 september. 
> Bewijs mij dat van Gogh vermoord is om Submission.
> 
> Al het 'bewijs' dat daarvoor is, bestaat uit de moordenaars zelf die zeggen 'we deden het in de naam van de Islam'.
> ...


Ik heb geen bewijzen nodig, niemand heeft die nodig.

Waarom je blijft hameren op bewijzen, is me een raadsel.

Iedereen heeft het recht om iets op zijn eigen manier te interpreteren, zonder dat er gemierenneukt wordt over bewijzen en regeltjes en wetgevingen en weet ik het wat voor smoesjes mensen zoals jij alsmaar gebruiken in een poging hun gelijk te halen, maar daarmee blijf je steken in een kat-en-muis-spelletje zonder einde. De beelden zijn voor mij voldoende bewijs, dat jij dat niet vindt is jouw zaak en daar ga ik niet over. Punt.

Niet zo opdringerig, Giovanni.

Ik heb mijn eigen mening al, ik hoef die van jou niet nog eens erbij.

Cc

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Blits_ 
> *
> Jouw achterlijke reactie doet me denken aan de vraag die aan M. Jabri werd gesteld bij Barend & Van Dorp; "Wat maakt jou anders dan Mohammed B.?"
> 
> *



Werd hem dat echt gevraagd???

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Kut, de buitenlanders pakken de flatscreenmonitoren waar wij recht op hebben af.*


 :grote grijns: 

Cc

----------


## Kiekeboe

Wie zonder zonde is, werpe de eerste steen....


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *De mensen die dit soort filmpjes maken vinden het verschil tussen islamisme (whatever) en buitenlanders in 't algemeen niet zo boeiend.*


Ze vermelden het anders heel duidelijk in het filmpje, dacht ik zo te lezen.

Cc

----------


## Blits

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Werd hem dat echt gevraagd???*



Yup.



Note: Als er iemand provocerend bezig is, is het wel; 
"CousCous! Den Groote Scheldmachine!"

Meer woorden wil er niet meer aan vuil maken.


Later!

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Kid, kan je dat provocerende gezever van die MPS-er verwijderen?
> 
> Oh, en het filmpje is anti-Islamisme, niet anti-Islam:
> 
> islamisme (het ~)
> 1 stroming van moslims die een grote invloed van de islam op het politieke leven voorstaan, die geen scheiding van kerk en staat willen
> 
> Cc*


Dan verschillen wij van mening. 

Het filmpje maakt naar mijn mening geen onderscheid tussen islam en (gatver) de uitwassen van het geloof. De critici van islamisme kunnen altijd op mijn sympathie rekenen, maar ik laat een ongenuanceerde aanval niet over mijn kant gaan. Wie onrecht bevecht, moet zelf ook integer blijven.

K.

----------


## Tamza_N_Rif

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Ja, de scenes laten zien wat er allemaal gebeurt onder de noemer Islam. En nee, dr is de maker van dit filmpje niet verantwoordelijk voor.
> 
> Ik ageer niet tegen dit filmpje om de beelden die worden vertoond. Ik ageer tegen de technieken die de scenes onder mijn Islam scharen. In het filmpje wordt geen onderscheid gemaakt tussen radicale en gematigde vormen van Islam. Voor de maker bestaat er maar n vorm van Islam, namelijk de radicale Islam.
> In het filmpje wordt daarnaast aangezet tot haat en geweld, tot disciminatie en een ongenuanceerde kijk op moslims. De Islam wordt gelijkgesteld met de ideologie van Hitler, zonder nuance. Het is een oproep tot de uitbanning van Islam uit de Nederlandse samenleving. Wat mij betreft is dit filmpje 1 miljoen keer erger dan het dreigfilmpje dat tot Geert Wilders was gericht. Hier wordt niet 1 persoon bedreigd, hier wordt de jacht geopend op alle moslims in Nederland (n miljoen dus).
> 
> Tot slot wil ik opmerken dat heel Nederland valt over de sympathisanten van Mohammed B. en over degenen die zijn daad en persoon uitbuiten voor hun eigen gewin. In feite doen de makers van dit filmpje niets anders dan het uitbuiten van Mohammed B. en zijn brief. Voor eigen gewin, ter bedreiging van 1 miljoen inwoners van dit land...
> 
> K.
> ...


Merci, dat wilde ik weten ayumma. Ik ga dan even melding maken van deze zieke film. Heb ik weer een goede daad gedaan (mahshallah voor mezelf) en inca'Allah krijg ik wat hassanaat.

Cc, dear mental patient, daar is het puntje, daar ---> . <---

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Dan verschillen wij van mening. 
> 
> Het filmpje maakt naar mijn mening geen onderscheid tussen islam en (gatver) de uitwassen van het geloof. De critici van islamisme kunnen altijd op mijn sympathie rekenen, maar ik laat een ongenuanceerde aanval niet over mijn kant gaan. Wie onrecht bevecht, moet zelf ook integer blijven.
> 
> K.*


Ik zie heel duidelijk terug in dat filmpje dat ze niet de religie aanvallen, maar het extremisme binnen de religie, die zich om 1 of andere reden met de jaren steeds meer en meer manifesteert. Toen jij en ik nog in de zandbak aan het spelen waren, toen was Islamistisch terrorisme een niet veel voorkomend fenomeen. En nu beginnen wij, als Westerse moslims er ook last van te krijgen, ook de dupe van te worden. Immers, jij bent net zo Westers als ik en onze vrienden. Waarom we dat steeds vergeten, is me een raadsel. Waarom we spreken over de Westerlingen, terwijl we daar zelf een onderdeel van zijn, is me een raadsel. Op deze manier worden we onze eigen vijand.

Mijn punt is dat we heel snel moeten beginnen deze nieuwe "vijand" te bevechten, juist als aanhangers van de Islam, dat we VOOR onze religie moeten vechten tegen die rotte appels in onze mand die het voor zoveel verpesten, voordat de niet-moslims dat voor ons zullen doen en de geschiedenis zich misschien zal herhalen.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *Merci, dat wilde ik weten ayumma. Ik ga dan even melding maken van deze zieke film. Heb ik weer een goede daad gedaan (mahshallah voor mezelf) en inca'Allah krijg ik wat hassanaat.
> 
> Cc, dear mental patient, daar is het puntje, daar ---> . <---*


Sit on it, meisje.

Misschien krijg je er nog een leuke izri uit.

Cc

----------


## Chida!

> _Geplaatst door NA3 NA3_ 
> *Ik wil liever niet al te veel kwijt over dit filmpje, ik besteed mijn tijd en energie liever in de autochtone medemens die graag opbouwt in de samenleving ipv dit soort internethelden (uit alle hoeken en ideologieen) met hun uitzonderlijke Adobe Premiere of Windows Movie Maker skills, die eerder afbreken dan daadwerkelijk iets opbouwen in de samenleving.*


Dat vind k ook.

Dit soort zeikfilmpjes gaan ook nergens over, ieder weldenkend mens weet heus wel wat er zich momenteel in de maatschappij en wereld afspeeld waarom zou je het moeten versterken en alleen maar meer angst zaaien bij de mensen terwijl er genoeg mensen zijn die dag in dag uit constant een verbetering proberen op te bouwen, debatten aangaan en de samenleving naar elkaar probeert te brengen.

Als je een filmpje gaat maken, maak er dan 1 waar we wat aan hebben wat de mens stimuleerd om beter te gaan leven en inspireerd om iets voor elkaar te doen en na te gaan wat er daadwerkelijk mis is in onze maatschappij. In plaats van dit soort onzin showen.

----------


## Couscousje

Zijn de moderators er nou eindelijk over uit waar deze topic hoort, zodat ie kan blijven staan?

Cc

----------


## Tamza_N_Rif

> _Geplaatst door NA3 NA3_ 
> *Ik wil liever niet al te veel kwijt over dit filmpje, ik besteed mijn tijd en energie liever in de autochtone medemens die graag opbouwt in de samenleving ipv dit soort internethelden (uit alle hoeken en ideologieen) met hun uitzonderlijke Adobe Premiere of Windows Movie Maker skills, die eerder afbreken dan daadwerkelijk iets opbouwen in de samenleving.*


Ur making a point there, NA3.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door NA3 NA3_ 
> *Ik wil liever niet al te veel kwijt over dit filmpje, ik besteed mijn tijd en energie liever in de autochtone medemens die graag opbouwt in de samenleving ipv dit soort internethelden (uit alle hoeken en ideologieen) met hun uitzonderlijke Adobe Premiere of Windows Movie Maker skills, die eerder afbreken dan daadwerkelijk iets opbouwen in de samenleving.*



Word, ouwe ... !


@ de islamofoben onder ons in deze topic: eat shit & die. Zelfhaat heeft zelden geleid tot verbetering van je situatie.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *@ de islamofoben onder ons in deze topic: eat shit & die.*


Uh, yeah, u sure told them now.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cc

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Uh, yeah, u sure told them now. 
> 
> Cc*



Obviously ...

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Obviously ...*


Ach ja, als ik een bekende schrijver mag citeren over jou:

"Hij is dom."

That's more obvious.

Cc

----------


## MarinadeMix

Zovl liefde  :eyebrow:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ach ja, als ik een bekende schrijver mag citeren over jou:
> 
> "Hij is dom."
> 
> That's more obvious.
> 
> Cc*


Mag hij zeggen. Hij was nogal kwaad over een artikel dat ik over 'm schreef. Doet vooralsnog niets af aan het feit dat jouw zelfhaat nauwelijks inspirerend is.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Zovl liefde *


 :haha: 

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Mag hij zeggen. Hij was nogal kwaad over een artikel dat ik over 'm schreef. Doet vooralsnog niets af aan het feit dat jouw zelfhaat nauwelijks inspirerend is.*


Je weet niet eens welke schrijver, kneus.

Dus bespaar ons je bla.

En doe dat ook ff met die dooddoeners van je zoals "zelfhaat".

Je klinkt als een vastgelopen langspeelplaat met hele slechte muziek.

Cc

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Je weet niet eens welke schrijver, kneus.
> 
> Dus bespaar ons je bla.
> 
> En doe dat ook ff met die dooddoeners van je zoals "zelfhaat".
> 
> Je klinkt als een vastgelopen langspeelplaat met hele slechte muziek.
> 
> Cc*


Bespaar me je scheldwoorden, meid. Ik ken jouw niveau en wens er niet mee in te gaan.

Die schrijver is me wel bekend. Nauwelijks een inspirerend iemand.

Bij mij zit er nog muziek in. Slecht of goed, is een subjectief iets.

Bij jou ontbreekt de totale inhoud.


Have fun finding cat-food. I'm out.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Bespaar me je scheldwoorden, meid. Ik ken jouw niveau en wens er niet mee in te gaan.
> 
> Die schrijver is me wel bekend. Nauwelijks een inspirerend iemand.
> 
> Bij mij zit er nog muziek in. Slecht of goed, is een subjectief iets.
> 
> Bij jou ontbreekt de totale inhoud.
> 
> ...


Je doet wel heel erg je best om dit persoonlijk te maken.

Feit blijft dat je weer eens voor de zoveelste keer uit mijn buurt bent getrapt, helaas voor jou.

Doe fijn of je "er niet mee in wenst te gaan", ik weet dat je toch wel weer komt smeken over een tijdje, want je kent mijn niveau inderdaad en ik steek met kop en schouders boven hypocrietjes als jij uit. En de schrijver ken je niet. Het fenomeen zelfhaat ken je ook niet, want je bent te geobsedeerd door je eigen persoontje om ook maar wat dan ook op te merken van je omgeving of van anderen.

Have fun finding integrity. Ik denk dat ik meer succes heb met catfood.  :zwaai: 

Cc

----------


## RinC

Aight!

Een topic vol met wereldverbeteraars  :rood:

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wat doen jullie zielig opeens?
> 
> In plaats van in actie te komen tegen hetgeen dat in dat filmpje wordt vertoond, de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist en zullen we nog blijven zien, wordt ons aangeraden het filmpje af te zetten?
> 
> Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?
> 
> ...


 Zolang wij geen oorlogen voeren alla Congo of Joegoslavie, zijn we verre van walgelijkheid af.

----------


## Vreemde_Vogel

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Aight!
> 
> Een topic vol met wereldverbeteraars *


Mandela's asahbi.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Aight!
> 
> Een topic vol met wereldverbeteraars *


Zeg eens wereldverbeteraar, hoeveel onthoofdingen waren er na de herverkiezing van Bush?

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Zolang wij geen oorlogen voeren alla Congo of Joegoslavie, zijn we verre van walgelijkheid af.*


Volgens mij voeren moslims wel ergere oorlogen.

Cc

----------


## Kiekeboe

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Zolang wij geen oorlogen voeren alla Congo of Joegoslavie, zijn we verre van walgelijkheid af.*



wij als in marokkanen
of wij als in moslims

want als het de laatste is dan moet ik je teleurstellen de moslims waren ook actief in joegoslavie

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik zie heel duidelijk terug in dat filmpje dat ze niet de religie aanvallen, maar het extremisme binnen de religie, die zich om 1 of andere reden met de jaren steeds meer en meer manifesteert. Toen jij en ik nog in de zandbak aan het spelen waren, toen was Islamistisch terrorisme een niet veel voorkomend fenomeen. En nu beginnen wij, als Westerse moslims er ook last van te krijgen, ook de dupe van te worden. Immers, jij bent net zo Westers als ik en onze vrienden. Waarom we dat steeds vergeten, is me een raadsel. Waarom we spreken over de Westerlingen, terwijl we daar zelf een onderdeel van zijn, is me een raadsel. Op deze manier worden we onze eigen vijand.
> 
> Mijn punt is dat we heel snel moeten beginnen deze nieuwe "vijand" te bevechten, juist als aanhangers van de Islam, dat we VOOR onze religie moeten vechten tegen die rotte appels in onze mand die het voor zoveel verpesten, voordat de niet-moslims dat voor ons zullen doen en de geschiedenis zich misschien zal herhalen.
> 
> Cc*


Er wordt geen enkele moeite ondernomen om een nuance aangebracht. Anders hadden zij de scenes niet laten passeren onder het gehoor van een islamitische du3a. Noch hadden de (waarschijnlijk) Iraanse moslima's its te maken met Hitler. 

Ik vind het ook vreemd dat sommige moslims, die nu gepikeerd zijn, staan te juichen als een filmpje van radicaal-islamitische makelij op het net verschijnt. De niet-moslims kunnen het probleem 'gewelddadige islam' niet overwinnen zonder de inzet van moslims. En daarom zou men meer moeite moeten besteden aan het slaan van bruggen met de gematigde moslims ipv zulke filmpjes te maken die puur ter stemmingmakerij zijn bedoeld.

En daarom mijn afkeer.

K.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door ber18kania_ 
> 
> @ Giovanni grappig vind ik het niet dat kan wel zo zijn wat je allemaal daar zegt maar wie gaat jou geloven Amerika heeft iedereen weten te hersenspoelen door telkens alles te herhalen en ons met leugens weten te misleiden ze weten wat ze doen vroeger hadden ze Rusland als doelwit en nu zijn het de moslims.......
> 
> Stop iemand een week in een kamer en vertel hem telkens hetzelfde en laat het zien d.m.v. beelden dan gaat ie het uiteindelijk geloven ook al is dat niet zo.........
> 
> [/B]


Dit laatste ben ik slechts gedeeltelijk met je eens.
Jah, kinderen kan je wel totaal indoctrineren door ze van kleins af aan een bepaald wereldbeeld voor te houden.

Maar bij volwassenen is het een kwestie van karakter of men zich laat indoctrineren.
Het verschil tussen goed en kwaad is duidelijk, en de wijze waarop men meent dat te interpreteren naargelang het uitkomt is afhankelijk van je karakter.
Iemand wiens familie vermoord is door de vijand zal natuurlijk eerder met haatgevoelens rondlopen, maar dat zijn extreme gevallen.

Maar terrorisme heeft vaak niks te maken met idealen. Het is vaak een middel waarachter verscholen wordt om de ware activiteiten (drugs en wapenhandel) te verbergen voor de buitenwereld.
Het is een heel smerig spelletje, maar mensen doen alles voor geld.
Mensen uit armere bevolkingsgroepen worden geronseld en gendoctrineerd om de Westerse duivel te bestrijden, en ondertussen maken de topmensen veel geld in de daardoor gegenereerde wapen- en drugshandel.

Het is precies hetzelfde als bij die domme nazi's in Europa: ze brullen allemaal in koor dat ze nazi's zijn, hebben natte dromen over een wederopstanding en steeds meer worden ze overal verboden.
De lachende derde zijn de leiders, die grof verdienen aan alle merchandising (schoenen, buttons, kleding, enz. enz.) aan een extremistische stroming waarvan ze weten dat die 60 jaar na het eindigen van de 2e WO toch nooit meer volledig van de grond zal komen..

Blijft wel een feit dat er een fanatieke groep is die het verpest voor anderen die wel vreedzaam willen leven.
Ik vind het best moeilijk soms om neutraal te blijven. Ik ben een Hindustaan, en ik ben opgevoed met de India-Pakistan Moslimgedachte.
En al leven Moslims en Hindustanen in Suriname in relatieve rust naast elkaar (de moskee's en mandir's staan er zelfs naast elkaar), toch is er die India kwestie die bij ons allen meespeelt.

Maar ik heb met vele, vele moslims (voornamelijk Hindustaanse en Marocs) gesproken, een allemaal distantiren ze zich van de fanatiekelingen in het verre oosten.
Wat Westersen vaak niet begrijpen, is het verschil tussen de Soennieten en Sji iten.
Plus dat er nog meer stammen zijn elkaar daar ook naar het leven staan.
Waarvan sommige stamhoofden zich door Westers milities laten omkopen (bijv. met medische zorg en voedsel voor hun hongerige volk) om de posities van andere stammen te verraden om zodoende zelf 2 vliegen in 1 klap te vangen..
Niet beseffende dat ze zich daarmee in en wespennest steken, waar ze even hard getroffen zullen worden als alle anderen.
En daarna...tja daarna ga je wel Westerlingen haten ja, als er zo met je omgegaan wordt.

Ik zeg niet dat die fanatiekelingen onschuldig zijn, maar Westerlingen en dan in het bijzonder Amerika hebben over de wereld de meest smerige spelletjes gespeeld wat je maar kan verzinnen, ik noem de wapenleveranties aan Afghanistan toen ze tegen de Russen vochten, de wapenleveranties en moorden in communistische regimes, El Salvador, Cuba... Wat about de rol van Amerika in Syri en haar ruzinde buurlanden, de 70-er jaren doodseskaders van de CIA, die zelfs zijn verboden door Amerika zelf zo erg was het geworden.
Een puinhoop hebben ze ervan gemaakt, en dan praat ik nog niet over het koloniale verleden van Europa.
Amerika krijgt er goed van langs in Irak, het bewijs dat er toch nog een God is.

En Nederlanders? Ik krijg wel eens het gevoel dat ze zich erg op de borst kloppen voor hun zogenaamd Hollandse nuchterheid, maar die zijn net als vele anderen gewoon kuddedieren, die zich als makke lammetjes laten indoctrineren door een op sensatie beluste pers, die door eenzijdig nieuws te belichten zo ontzettend makkelijk een publieke opinie kan creren en benvloeden.

Al zie het niet zo somber in als velen om mij heen.
Ik trap niet in een eenzijdige berichtgeving en meelopers in de straat die proberen mee te praten met alles wat ze maar horen omdat ze zo graag erbij willen horen.
Ik probeer mijn eigen conclusies te trekken, mijn eigen mening te vormen.

En mijn conclusie is, dat de NL overheid veel ontwikkelingen allang hadden kunnen zien aankomen, er ook uitgebreid voor gewaarschuwd zijn maar zoals gewoonlijk niet luisterde naar de stem van het volk.
En nu zitten ze met de gebakken peren.
Nu zien ze opeens in dat er wat moet veranderen, en nu struikelt de ene na de andere politici over elkaar heen om zogenaamd de goede daad te doen.

Ik zeg niet dat de politiek schuldig is aan het negatieve moslimbeeld van de laatste tijd, maar ik houd ze er wel mede voor verantwoordelijk.

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Zeg eens wereldverbeteraar, hoeveel onthoofdingen waren er na de herverkiezing van Bush?*


Geen idee. Ik heb een andere hobby namelijk  :tong uitsteken: 

Wat vind je van dit tegengeluid?


Ps. NMO, zaterdag

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Kiekeboe_ 
> *wij als in marokkanen
> of wij als in moslims
> 
> want als het de laatste is dan moet ik je teleurstellen de moslims waren ook actief in joegoslavie*


 Je hoeft me nergens teleurstellen. Met mijn kennis zit het goed. Misdaden die door Moslims zijn gepleegd in Joegoslavie, waren 1000X minder erg dan misdaden die door Serviers of Kroaten werden gepleegd.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Er wordt geen enkele moeite ondernomen om een nuance aangebracht. Anders hadden zij de scenes niet laten passeren onder het gehoor van een islamitische du3a. Noch hadden de (waarschijnlijk) Iraanse moslima's its te maken met Hitler. 
> 
> Ik vind het ook vreemd dat sommige moslims, die nu gepikeerd zijn, staan te juichen als een filmpje van radicaal-islamitische makelij op het net verschijnt. De niet-moslims kunnen het probleem 'gewelddadige islam' niet overwinnen zonder de inzet van moslims. En daarom zou men meer moeite moeten besteden aan het slaan van bruggen met de gematigde moslims ipv zulke filmpjes te maken die puur ter stemmingmakerij zijn bedoeld.
> 
> En daarom mijn afkeer.
> 
> K.*


Ik denk dat het juist in orde is zulke filmpjes te maken.

Ik had al eerder aangegeven dat moslims geprovoceerd dienen te worden, eer dat ze in actie komen.

Om 1 of andere reden heeft het aanslaan van een redelijke toon nooit gewerkt.

Cc

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Volgens mij voeren moslims wel ergere oorlogen.
> 
> Cc*


 O, Ja? Welke oorlogen, Couscousje? k daag je uit om die oorlogen op te noemen.

Hoewel ik zeker van ben, dat je het faliekant mis hebt.

----------


## ber18kania

Rest mij nog 1 ding te zeggen  :moe: 



http://thisisislam.islamacademy.com/

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Geen idee. Ik heb een andere hobby namelijk 
> 
> Wat vind je van dit tegengeluid?
> 
> 
> Ps. NMO, zaterdag*


Ik heb vandaag gekeken en die vrouw was een verademing haar naam kreeg ik niet mee. Maar hoe ze praatte alsof ik mezelf hoorde.
Haar mening over vrouwen in de islamitische cultuur en hoe westerlingen er naar kijken. Ik had echt zoiets van wow eindelijk hoor ik het van iemand anders.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ik heb vandaag gekeken en die vrouw was een verademing haar naam kreeg ik niet mee. Maar hoe ze praatte alsof ik mezelf hoorde.
> Haar mening over vrouwen in de islamitische cultuur en hoe westerlingen er naar kijken. Ik had echt zoiets van wow eindelijk hoor ik het van iemand anders.*


Je filmpje begon gelijk verkeerd.

De aanval op de twintowers, Pentagon en het witte huis was een strategische zet en heeft niks met islam te maken.
Het witte huis geeft orders om de wereld te vernietigen het pentagon voert het uit en het WTC bekostigd het.
Het is een strategische zet die niet goed doordacht is. Want ja er is geen plan gemaakt voor de rest en uit eindelijk heeft het aan meer moslims het leven gekost. 
En dat laatste zegt ook genoeg want dat heeft uiteindelijk Bush in het zadel gehesen en die onthoofdingen hebben daar aan vast geschroefd.

----------


## Kiekeboe

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Je hoeft me nergens teleurstellen. Met mijn kennis zit het goed. Misdaden die door Moslims zijn gepleegd in Joegoslavie, waren 1000X minder erg dan misdaden die door Serviers of Kroaten werden gepleegd.*


oh my god dat er nog gedachte zijn zoals dit.

doden, verkrachten, mishandelen staan allemaal bij mij op dezelfde lijn.
en laat ik even jouw kennis vergroten ze waren daar allemaal schuldig aan.... Misschien de n wat meer dan de ander, maar als ze voor God staan zullen ze allemaal hetzelfde horen.....

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *O, Ja? Welke oorlogen, Couscousje? k daag je uit om die oorlogen op te noemen.
> 
> Hoewel ik zeker van ben, dat je het faliekant mis hebt.*


Ik heb er 1 hele belangrijke voor je: de zogenaamde Heilige Oorlog.

Die oorlog is de enige in zijn soort wat betreft de pure haat die daaraan ten grondslag ligt.

En je hoeft me niet uit te dagen, engerd.

Kun jij niet gewoon normaal discussieren, zonder meteen hysterisch te worden?

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Je filmpje begon gelijk verkeerd.
> 
> De aanval op de twintowers, Pentagon en het witte huis was een strategische zet en heeft niks met islam te maken.
> Het witte huis geeft orders om de wereld te vernietigen het pentagon voert het uit en het WTC bekostigd het.
> Het is een strategische zet die niet goed doordacht is. Want ja er is geen plan gemaakt voor de rest en uit eindelijk heeft het aan meer moslims het leven gekost. 
> En dat laatste zegt ook genoeg want dat heeft uiteindelijk Bush in het zadel gehesen en die onthoofdingen hebben daar aan vast geschroefd.*


Je citeerde jezelf?

Cc

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ik heb vandaag gekeken en die vrouw was een verademing haar naam kreeg ik niet mee. Maar hoe ze praatte alsof ik mezelf hoorde.
> Haar mening over vrouwen in de islamitische cultuur en hoe westerlingen er naar kijken. Ik had echt zoiets van wow eindelijk hoor ik het van iemand anders.*


Dat is die buikdanseres. Ze geeft dansles ofzo op de UVA, Kauthar heet ze. 

Ik bedoelde die van zaterdag, was herhaling van vorige week. Iets over Rotterdam  :stout:

----------


## Arab2004

Waar gaat dit over, juist de Amerikanen en andere landen zijn de grootste terrosisten die er zijn...Die maken kinderen en onschuldige burgers af, zomaar...Maar de mensen hier die kijken alleen maar naar de papparazzi en de dingen die je op televisie ziet, totale manipulatie... Dat jullie jullie daar door laten afleiden schandalig gewoon....Ik ben zwaar tegen het filmpje wat ik net heb gezien...Net of de Islam zo geweldadig is, het woord Islam alleen al betekent (vrede)...Alleen mensen kijken daar niet naar...Hier gaat allles maar om geld en macht en dat zorgt gewoon voor verderf hier op de Dunya (aarde)...De regering en politiek leiders denken alleen maar aan hun zakken die gevuld moeten worden en het woord van de bevolking dat deert ze echt niet....Ze doen alleen waar ze zelf zin in hebben, denken jullie dfaar maar eens over na....Elke keer word de Islam in het slecht daglicht gezet en waarom, omdat ze weten dat de Islam de waarheid is...Alleen bedekken ze het omdat ze van de aardse dingen willen genieten en daardoor de waarheid gaan onderdrukken...

Dit wou ik ff kwijt en ik ga hier verder niet eens meer op in.....  :zwaai:

----------


## Couscousje

Islam betekent overgave.

Salaam is vrede.

Wat kan jij zwetsen, zeg.

Cc

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Je filmpje begon gelijk verkeerd.
> 
> De aanval op de twintowers, Pentagon en het witte huis was een strategische zet en heeft niks met islam te maken.
> Het witte huis geeft orders om de wereld te vernietigen het pentagon voert het uit en het WTC bekostigd het.
> Het is een strategische zet die niet goed doordacht is. Want ja er is geen plan gemaakt voor de rest en uit eindelijk heeft het aan meer moslims het leven gekost. 
> En dat laatste zegt ook genoeg want dat heeft uiteindelijk Bush in het zadel gehesen en die onthoofdingen hebben daar aan vast geschroefd.*


Interessante theorie:
Zogenaamd zou Amerika zelf ook achter de 2001 aanslagen zitten om angst te creren, zodoende een oorlog te kunnen initiren, zodoende de consumptie in Amerika (en dus de hele wereld) een impuls te kunnen geven, en daarmee dus ook de wapenhandel...en kijk eens aan, het wordt allemaal betaald met de olie van een andere!

Maar het gaat er bij mij niet in dat er Amerikanen op een dergelijk hoog niveau een handtekening zouden hebben kunnen zetten onder een dergelijke staaltje van landverraad met zo'n massieve impact.
The Twin Towers waren niet zomaar 2 hoge wolkenkrabbertjes he.
Voor Amerikanen waren ze het fallussymbool voor alles wat stond voor de macht en kracht van het Amerikaanse imperium, in de machtige financile wereldstad New York, New York.
En Amerikanen hechten heel erg aan hun symbolen, voor hun zijn ze heilig.

Het zou kunnen die theorie hoor, maar het is wel een heel wilde, en ik ben dus niet helemaal overtuigd.

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door Arab2004_ 
> *Waar gaat dit over, juist de Amerikanen en andere landen zijn de grootste terrosisten die er zijn...Die maken kinderen en onschuldige burgers af, zomaar...Maar de mensen hier die kijken alleen maar naar de papparazzi en de dingen die je op televisie ziet, totale manipulatie... Dat jullie jullie daar door laten afleiden schandalig gewoon....Ik ben zwaar tegen het filmpje wat ik net heb gezien...Net of de Islam zo geweldadig is, het woord Islam alleen al betekent (vrede)...Alleen mensen kijken daar niet naar...Hier gaat allles maar om geld en macht en dat zorgt gewoon voor verderf hier op de Dunya (aarde)...De regering en politiek leiders denken alleen maar aan hun zakken die gevuld moeten worden en het woord van de bevolking dat deert ze echt niet....Ze doen alleen waar ze zelf zin in hebben, denken jullie dfaar maar eens over na....Elke keer word de Islam in het slecht daglicht gezet en waarom, omdat ze weten dat de Islam de waarheid is...Alleen bedekken ze het omdat ze van de aardse dingen willen genieten en daardoor de waarheid gaan onderdrukken...
> 
> Dit wou ik ff kwijt en ik ga hier verder niet eens meer op in..... *


Islam betekent onderwerping aan God.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Interessante theorie:
> Zogenaamd zou Amerika zelf ook achter de 2001 aanslagen zitten om angst te creren, zodoende een oorlog te kunnen initiren, zodoende de consumptie in Amerika (en dus de hele wereld) een impuls te kunnen geven, en daarmee dus ook de wapenhandel...en kijk eens aan, het wordt allemaal betaald met de olie van een andere!
> 
> Maar het gaat er bij mij niet in dat er Amerikanen op een dergelijk hoog niveau een handtekening zouden hebben kunnen zetten onder een dergelijke staaltje van landverraad met zo'n massieve impact.
> The Twin Towers waren niet zomaar 2 hoge wolkenkrabbertjes he.
> Voor Amerikanen waren ze het fallussymbool voor alles wat stond voor de macht en kracht van het Amerikaanse imperium, in de machtige financile wereldstad New York, New York.
> En Amerikanen hechten heel erg aan hun symbolen, voor hun zijn ze heilig.
> 
> Het zou kunnen die theorie hoor, maar het is wel een heel wilde, en ik ben dus niet helemaal overtuigd.*


Ik ben ook niet helemaal overtuigd maar vind het logischer dan Moslims zijn as van het kwaad en Amerika brengt vrijheid en democratie.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik heb er 1 hele belangrijke voor je: de zogenaamde Heilige Oorlog.
> 
> Die oorlog is de enige in zijn soort wat betreft de pure haat die daaraan ten grondslag ligt.*


Het mag duidelijk zijn dat je geen verstand van geschiedenis bezit. 
Anders kwam je met voorbeelden, die met een gedegen argumentatie zijn voorzien. 


Wat betreft de pure haat van zogenaamde heilige oorlog, die verblijkt met de haat van Europa in 1933 t/m 45. 50 miljoen doden, waaronder meer dan 10.miljoen vermoordde mensen.

Dan ben ik blij dat ik een moslim ben en dat de mate van walgelijkheid afhangen aan betekenis die een zelfhatende persoon tegen aan gooit.



> En je hoeft me niet uit te dagen, engerd.


 Niet zo onaardig, Cc!
We begonnen juist een verstandshouding met elkaar te kweken. Ik daag je al te graag uit.




> Kun jij niet gewoon normaal discussieren, zonder meteen hysterisch te worden?
> 
> Cc


 Alleen als jij belooft, om niet te schelden?

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Interessante theorie:
> Zogenaamd zou Amerika zelf ook achter de 2001 aanslagen zitten om angst te creren, zodoende een oorlog te kunnen initiren, zodoende de consumptie in Amerika (en dus de hele wereld) een impuls te kunnen geven, en daarmee dus ook de wapenhandel...en kijk eens aan, het wordt allemaal betaald met de olie van een andere!
> 
> Maar het gaat er bij mij niet in dat er Amerikanen op een dergelijk hoog niveau een handtekening zouden hebben kunnen zetten onder een dergelijke staaltje van landverraad met zo'n massieve impact.
> The Twin Towers waren niet zomaar 2 hoge wolkenkrabbertjes he.
> Voor Amerikanen waren ze het fallussymbool voor alles wat stond voor de macht en kracht van het Amerikaanse imperium, in de machtige financile wereldstad New York, New York.
> En Amerikanen hechten heel erg aan hun symbolen, voor hun zijn ze heilig.
> 
> Het zou kunnen die theorie hoor, maar het is wel een heel wilde, en ik ben dus niet helemaal overtuigd.*


Toch blijft het vreemd dat de mensen die als eerste zijn opgepakt weer direct zijn vrijgelaten.Het befaamde "witte busje" met mannen die alles aan het filmen waren terwijl ze het gebeuren dansend vierden is alweer door iedereen vergeten.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Toch blijft het vreemd dat de mensen die als eerste zijn opgepakt weer direct zijn vrijgelaten.Het befaamde "witte busje" met mannen die alles aan het filmen waren terwijl ze het gebeuren dansend vierden is alweer door iedereen vergeten.*


Ja ik was het ook, even vergeten, en er klopte nog meer niet, zoals het wel ERG makkelijke arrest van Saddam.

Ja, een nieuw mysterie is geboren.
Amerikanen hebben er al een paar, deze kan er nog wel bij.
Dit keer zijn ze echter bezig hun 2e Vietnamtrauma op te lopen in Irak.

Ach, opeens bedenk ik me dat Amerikanen zelf in de 60er jaren ook een Amerikaanse president hebben neergeschoten omdat hij tegen de wapenlobby was, dus eigenlijk zijn dan de Twintowers en het Pentagon peanuts.

----------


## Carolus

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Toch blijft het vreemd dat de mensen die als eerste zijn opgepakt weer direct zijn vrijgelaten.Het befaamde "witte busje" met mannen die alles aan het filmen waren terwijl ze het gebeuren dansend vierden is alweer door iedereen vergeten.*


Witte busjes....mannen in witte pakken.
L'histoire se repte.  :maf2:

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Nee maar de boodschap (van Osama) achter de aanslagen was juist dat Amerika de as van het kwaad was, en dt lijkt me dan weer een veel logischer verklaring voor de aanslag dan die theorie.*


Nou daar begon ik ook over en dan zou het een strategische zet zijn die niet doordacht is. Niks in de naam van Islam.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door MAGICA ARABICA_ 
> *
> die zat !!!!! die kwam zeker hard aan HINDU !!! hahahahahahhaha
> beter ga je je bezig houden met je eigen volk*


Ik was even bezig met het voorgaande berichtje, dus niet te voorbarig juichen he!  :koppel:  

Hoe zit het met extremistische Hindoes.
Ja vertel eens, hoe zit het daarmee?
Ik hoor er zo weinig over namelijk in het nieuws...

----------


## MAGICA ARABICA

bepaalde mensen worden door zelfhaat bedreven want in hun ogen zijn de arabieren en moslim de oorzaak van alles. Als ze de geschiedenis beter kenden, dan hadden ze een andere beeld over de wereld en waren ze met minder haat beladen

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Nou daar begon ik ook over en dan zou het een strategische zet zijn die niet doordacht is. Niks in de naam van Islam.*


Ja maar goed, volgens Osama was de hele aanslag dus wel in de naam van de Islam.
Maar dat zei ik al eerder, die naam wordt gewoon misbruikt om andere activiteiten te verbergen.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

Ik zie dat er erg strict op uitspraken gecontroleerd wordt hier...

Een beetje pit in de uitspraken en kritische geluiden zoals net van die 2 jongens mogen van mij best hoor.

Ik zal never een vraag negeren namelijk, en toch altijd correct blijven.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Ja maar goed, volgens Osama was de hele aanslag dus wel in de naam van de Islam.
> Maar dat zei ik al eerder, die naam wordt gewoon misbruikt om andere activiteiten te verbergen.*


Nou wat dan nog ik vind niet dat het de naam van de islam schaadt.
Als je dat denkt dat vind je moslims zo inferieur dat ze geen recht hebben op zelfverdediging.
Niemand heeft over het christendom,jodendom of democratie een slechte naam geven. NEe bij die drie is het heel logisch om te verdedigen.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door MAGICA ARABICA_ 
> *bepaalde mensen worden door zelfhaat bedreven want in hun ogen zijn de arabieren en moslim de oorzaak van alles. Als ze de geschiedenis beter kenden, dan hadden ze een andere beeld over de wereld en waren ze met minder haat beladen*


 Dit is zeker van toepassing op Tamza en Cc, onze hardcore zelfhaters.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Ja maar goed, volgens Osama was de hele aanslag dus wel in de naam van de Islam.*


 Drogredenatie.

Osama bekleedt geen enkele religieuze positie en voorts bezit ie geen enkel juridisictie, om in naam van Islam te handelen.

Ik kan ook in naam van Internationale Marxisme aanslagen beramen en plegen. Is dan Socialisme schuldig aan?

----------


## delirious

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Drogredenatie.
> 
> Osama bekleedt geen enkele religieuze positie en voorts bezit ie geen enkel juridisictie, om in naam van Islam te handelen.
> 
> Ik kan ook in naam van Internationale Marxisme aanslagen beramen en plegen. Is dan Socialisme schuldig aan?*


Hij biedt zich toch wel aan als PR man van de Islam.
OBL.

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door MAGICA ARABICA_ 
> *bepaalde mensen worden door zelfhaat bedreven want in hun ogen zijn de arabieren en moslim de oorzaak van alles. Als ze de geschiedenis beter kenden, dan hadden ze een andere beeld over de wereld en waren ze met minder haat beladen*


Zelfhaters zijn gewoon zielige persoontjes met een serieuze identiteitscrisis.Na wat hulp van een psycholoog zal hun geestelijke gesteldheid vanzelf vooruit gaan.

De nieuwe trend die je tegenwoordig ziet is echter nog zieliger.Allochtonen die niets voorstellen in het dagelijks leven proberen door Hirsi Ali te immiteren toch hun seconds of fame te halen.Hirsi Ali wordt besproken door haar uitspraken, en door die uitspraken ook te doen denken ze ook ooit beroemd en besproken te worden.
Te zielig en te kansloos om iets op eigen kracht te presteren, met de wind van iemand anders meewaaien om toch een invulling aan je zielige leventje te geven...triester dan triest, en kanslozer dan kansloos.

----------


## Arab2004

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Islam betekent overgave.
> 
> Salaam is vrede.
> 
> Wat kan jij zwetsen, zeg.
> 
> Cc*


Ja hoor, zo ken ik er ook nog wel een paar....Het woord Islam betekent; vrede aangaan en moeslim betekent; overgegevene....Dus ik weet niet wie er hier nou zwetst!

Het klopt wel dat salaam vrede betekent, maar zo heb je veel woorden die verschillende betekenissen hebben....

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Arab2004_ 
> *Ja hoor, zo ken ik er ook nog wel een paar....Het woord Islam betekent; vrede aangaan en moeslim betekent; overgegevene....Dus ik weet niet wie er hier nou zwetst!
> 
> Het klopt wel dat salaam vrede betekent, maar zo heb je veel woorden die verschillende betekenissen hebben....*


Ja maar Salaam is geen Islam. Dat zijn twee aparte definties.

----------


## parido

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ja maar Salaam is geen Islam. Dat zijn twee aparte definties.*


egt waar ??






 :ergleuk:

----------


## Arab2004

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Islam betekent onderwerping aan God.*


True, maar het woord Islam ken je in vele manieren uitleggen...Kijk maar is op het internet hoeveel betekennissen je hebt van het woord Islam...

----------


## Chida!

Gaan ze discussiren over wat Salaam betekent en Islam.

Als de interpretatie en meningen daarover al onderling verschillen bij Moslims 

Laat staan hoe de buitenwereld en niet-moslims wel moeten weten/denken wat de Islam is.


 :haha:

----------


## Arab2004

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ja maar Salaam is geen Islam. Dat zijn twee aparte definties.*


Klopt, maar heb toch ook niet gezegt dat Salaam, Islam is....Ik zeg alleen dat je Islam op verschillende manieren kan uitleggen, That's It!

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door Arab2004_ 
> *True, maar het woord Islam ken je in vele manieren uitleggen...Kijk maar is op het internet hoeveel betekennissen je hebt van het woord Islam...*


Je kunt wel zeggen; islam is een boodschap van vrede, maar dat is niet de betekenis ervan.

Zoek maar na :knipoog:

----------


## ber18kania

zijn ze nog bezig  :moe:

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ja maar Salaam is geen Islam. Dat zijn twee aparte definties.*


Islam, komt van de stam S-L-M, wat ook voorkomt in Salaam.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Drogredenatie.
> 
> Osama bekleedt geen enkele religieuze positie en voorts bezit ie geen enkel juridisictie, om in naam van Islam te handelen.
> 
> Ik kan ook in naam van Internationale Marxisme aanslagen beramen en plegen. Is dan Socialisme schuldig aan?*


Nee dat is geen drogredenatie, Osama heeft de 11 sept. aanslagen gepleegd in de naam van de Islam, dat is een feit.

Nee, als jij aanslagen pleegt in de naam van het socialisme, dan zal men niet direct het socialisme de schuld geven.
Worden het er meer en meer en meer, en ga je opeens de Eiffeltoren en dat soort doelen opblazen, dan garandeer ik je dat het socialisme opeens wl negatief in de aandacht komt.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Nou wat dan nog ik vind niet dat het de naam van de islam schaadt.
> Als je dat denkt dat vind je moslims zo inferieur dat ze geen recht hebben op zelfverdediging.
> Niemand heeft over het christendom,jodendom of democratie een slechte naam geven. NEe bij die drie is het heel logisch om te verdedigen.*


Het is maar wat je onder zelfverdediging verstaat.

Terrorisme is voor mij geen zelfverdediging.

Dat wordt bij de andere religies ook niet goed gepraat.

----------


## AARDIG

Alles is eigenlijk gezegd, maar toch wil ik mijn mening ook eventjes kwijt. Ik zou me niet al te druk maken om een dergelijk filmpje, dit is slechts een begin van wat er nog gaat komen. Houd je gewoon bezig met je 5 gebeden per dag, als je ouders nog leven zorg ervoor dat ze tevreden over je zijn en blijfen. De niet-islamitische omgeving vertellen over je Islam en dat deze geen terreur predikt. Veel Nederlanders zijn niet zo als de mensen hier op het forum of elders. Kijk naar je buren, je vrienden, collega's en studiegenoten die hun interesse in jouw religie tonen. Een enkel geval zal bij het aanschouwen van jouw voorbeeldig gedrag -want dat is belangrijk- de Islam ook als religie aannemen. En natuurlijk zijn er onder ons hypocrieten die het verpesten. Ze weten meestal geen moer van de Islam en interpreteren naar gelang het hun uitkomt. Sommigen interpreteren dat je mensen mag vermoorden, sommigen interpreteren dat je met Kanker mag schelden. Zieke geesten zitten erbij. En de enige manier om te laten zien dat dat de Islam niet is, is door aan jezelf te werken. En dit ook uit te dragen aan de samenleving. Immers Allah verandert "onze" situatie niet totdat we ons zelf veranderen.

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Nee dat is geen drogredenatie, Osama heeft de 11 sept. aanslagen gepleegd in de naam van de Islam, dat is een feit.
> 
> *


Volgens mij is Osama een beetje boos omdat er buitenlandse troepen in z'n land zitten die daar niet horen.
USA heeft zich d.m.v. leugens gestationeerd in SA, en dat is hetgeen waarom Osama een beetje boos is...en DAT is een feit.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Dit is zeker van toepassing op Tamza en Cc, onze hardcore zelfhaters.*


Dat mag jij vinden, Hitler-in-de-dop.

En we weten allemaal wat er met je voorganger is gebeurd.

Cc

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Het is maar wat je onder zelfverdediging verstaat.
> 
> Terrorisme is voor mij geen zelfverdediging.
> 
> .*


HEt is niet voor jou zelfverdediging?
Waarom is het afhankelijkj van jouw oordeel?
Wordt jij bedreigd.




> Dat wordt bij de andere religies ook niet goed gepraat


O nee? Wat noem je War on Terrorisme dan?

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Arab2004_ 
> *Ja hoor, zo ken ik er ook nog wel een paar....Het woord Islam betekent; vrede aangaan en moeslim betekent; overgegevene....Dus ik weet niet wie er hier nou zwetst!
> 
> Het klopt wel dat salaam vrede betekent, maar zo heb je veel woorden die verschillende betekenissen hebben....*


Jij zwetst nog steeds.

Islam betekent overgave, heel simpel.

Maar het was al duidelijk dat jij je eigen zelfverzonnen religie aanhangt.

Cc

----------


## delirious

Onderzoek radicaal internetbedrijf
Het Openbaar Ministerie onderzoekt samen met de Zwitserse justitie of het Nederlandse internetbedrijf 357hosting terroristische activiteiten ondersteunt.


Onderzoek hosting terreursites


Onthoofdingen
Het bedrijf heeft veel radicale moslim sites op internet gezet en zou betaald worden door rijke fundamentalisten. Op de sites staan video's van onthoofdingen en verminkingen in Irak. 

Thuisbases
Justitie heeft 357hosting al langer op het oog. Tot dusver heeft dat nog niet tot actie geleid. Volgens kenners is Nederland door 357hosting n van de grootste thuisbases van extremistische moslim websites ter wereld. 

rtlnieuws

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Arab2004_ 
> *Klopt, maar heb toch ook niet gezegt dat Salaam, Islam is....Ik zeg alleen dat je Islam op verschillende manieren kan uitleggen, That's It!*


Jongen, duvel gewoon op met je bullshit.

Je hoort het van verschillende anderen en nog blijf je vasthouden aan je bledder.

Cc

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Volgens mij is Osama een beetje boos omdat er buitenlandse troepen in z'n land zitten die daar niet horen.
> USA heeft zich d.m.v. leugens gestationeerd in SA, en dat is hetgeen waarom Osama een beetje boos is...en DAT is een feit.*


En moslims mogen niet boos zijn.
Die moeten zich in een hoekje gaan schamen voor hun bestaan.
Amerika mag boos zijn en met bommen gooien.
Dat die moslims het nooit leren! :Mad:

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Volgens mij is Osama een beetje boos omdat er buitenlandse troepen in z'n land zitten die daar niet horen.
> USA heeft zich d.m.v. leugens gestationeerd in SA, en dat is hetgeen waarom Osama een beetje boos is...en DAT is een feit.*


Ja, dat ook, hij is kwaad op zijn eigen volk.
Niet alleen omdat er Amerikanen zitten, maar sowieso om de samenwerkingsverbanden tussen die 2.
(die er overigens altijd al zijn geweest, vanwege de olie)

Maar het feit blijft ook dat hij in de naam van de Islam heeft gehandeld.
We hebben allemaal die toespraken van hem gezien.

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *En moslims mogen niet boos zijn.
> Die moeten zich in een hoekje gaan schamen voor hun bestaan.
> Amerika mag boos zijn en met bommen gooien.
> Dat die moslims het nooit leren!*


 :hihi: 

Moslims hebben toch geen gevoelens?

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Arab2004_ 
> *Klopt, maar heb toch ook niet gezegt dat Salaam, Islam is....Ik zeg alleen dat je Islam op verschillende manieren kan uitleggen, That's It!*


Zover ik weet betekent het alleen onderwerping.
Maar ik begrijp wat je bedoelt de islam staat voor vrede.
Maar vreedzaam is weer een ander defintie dan apathie.

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Ja, dat ook, hij is kwaad op zijn eigen volk.
> Niet alleen omdat er Amerikanen zitten, maar sowieso om de samenwerkingsverbanden tussen die 2.
> (die er overigens altijd al zijn geweest, vanwege de olie)
> 
> Maar het feit blijft ook dat hij in de naam van de Islam heeft gehandeld.
> We hebben allemaal die toespraken van hem gezien.*


Nee, dat is juist de reden waarom hij een hekel heeft gekregen aan Amerika.Enkel omdat er Amerikaanse troepen in SA zaten en niet van plan waren om weg te gaan.

Voor de duidelijkheid, in zijn toespraken heeft hij de aanslagen op 9/11 nooit opgeeist.Hij heeft wel gezegd dat hij de plegers ervan prijst, maar nooit gezegd dat hij erachter zat.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *HEt is niet voor jou zelfverdediging?
> Waarom is het afhankelijkj van jouw oordeel?
> Wordt jij bedreigd.*


Nee heel simpel wat ik bedoel: Jij noemt de 11 september gebeurtenis 'zelfverdediging'. Ik noem het terrorisme.
Klaar.




> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *
> O nee? Wat noem je War on Terrorisme dan?*


War on Terrorism noem ik HET excuus van Bush en de gehele wereldwijde wapenlobby om de oorlog op te starten die ze zo graag wilden, om daarmee een biljardenomzet te maken met als extra bonus OLIE in de betrokken gebieden.

Of het nou war on terrorism of war on suikerlolly's was geweest, dat maakt ze geen moer uit.
De nadruk voor de Americans ligt niet op het "terrorism", maar op "war".

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *
> 
> Moslims hebben toch geen gevoelens?*


Jawel boosheid, wraakgevoelens, bitterheid.
Echt zebaniyet gewoon. 100% procent kwaad.
Welke gevoelens ze niet hebben zijn: Liefde meedogen, sympathie, liefde voor hun kinderen.
Ze hebben geen positieve gevoelens.
Gelukkig maar stel je voor dat Amerikanen daar stil bij moeten staan als ze hun opblazen.
Nee gelukkig hebben die moslims geen menselijke gevoelens en hoeven Amerikanen daar ook geen rekening mee te houden.
Democratie en vrijheid brengen is al zwaar genoeg zonder gewetensproblemen.

----------


## Tamza_N_Rif

Wie heeft hier uberhaupt over Arabieren gehad, a leegschedels? Degene die over Arabieren beginnen en over haat jegens Arabieren hebben serieus een gaar zelfbeeld. Fijn allemaal, maar projecteer dat ajb niet op anderen, stelletje losgeslagen dieren.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Nee, dat is juist de reden waarom hij een hekel heeft gekregen aan Amerika.Enkel omdat er Amerikaanse troepen in SA zaten en niet van plan waren om weg te gaan.
> 
> Voor de duidelijkheid, in zijn toespraken heeft hij de aanslagen op 9/11 nooit opgeeist.Hij heeft wel gezegd dat hij de plegers ervan prijst, maar nooit gezegd dat hij erachter zat.*


Ok maar je weet ook dat je iets niet direct hoeft te zeggen om het wel te suggereren.
Hij heeft namelijk ook nooit ontkent dat hij er niet achterzat.
Maar dat maakt verder niet uit, de hele wereld weet dat hij er o.a. achter zat.

Ik denk verder ook dat hoe langer het duurt dat hij niet gepakt is, hoe waarschijnlijker de Amerikaanse bemoeienistheorie wordt, en als hij nooit meer gepakt wordt weet ik zeker dat Amerika een belangrijk aandeel heeft gehad in de 11 september aanslag.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Nee heel simpel wat ik bedoel: Jij noemt de 11 september gebeurtenis 'zelfverdediging'. Ik noem het terrorisme.
> Klaar.
> 
> 
> 
> War on Terrorism noem ik HET excuus van Bush en de gehele wereldwijde wapenlobby om de oorlog op te starten die ze zo graag wilden, om daarmee een biljardenomzet te maken met als extra bonus OLIE in de betrokken gebieden.
> 
> Of het nou war on terrorism of war on suikerlolly's was geweest, dat maakt ze geen moer uit.
> De nadruk voor de Americans ligt niet op het "terrorism", maar op "war".*


Dat is ook terrorisme en 11/9 is een aanval op terrorisme.
Tijdens 11/9 zijn veel minder onschuldige slachtoffers gevallen dan tijdens the War on Terrorism.

----------


## Tamza_N_Rif

Salaam komt btw van 'azul' mensen. Mwhaahahhaha

Wat is dit een kansloze topic zeg.

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Ok maar je weet ook dat je iets niet direct hoeft te zeggen om het wel te suggereren.
> Hij heeft namelijk ook nooit ontkent dat hij er niet achterzat.
> Maar dat maakt verder niet uit, de hele wereld weet dat hij er o.a. achter zat.
> 
> Ik denk verder ook dat hoe langer het duurt dat hij niet gepakt is, hoe waarschijnlijker de Amerikaanse bemoeienistheorie wordt, en als hij nooit meer gepakt wordt weet ik zeker dat Amerika een belangrijk aandeel heeft gehad in de 11 september aanslag.*


Lijkt me sterk.Hoe verklaar jij het dan dat hij de aanslag op de Amerikaanse ambasade in Afrika WEL duidelijk heeft opgeeist, en de aanslag op het Amerikaanse marineschip?

Bush heeft ook nooit ontkent dat hijzelf achter de aanslagen zat, dus maakt dat hem ook verdacht...beetje vreemde redenering, niet?

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Dat is ook terrorisme en 11/9 is een aanval op terrorisme.
> Tijdens 11/9 zijn veel minder onschuldige slachtoffers gevallen dan tijdens the War on Terrorism.*


11/9 is een aanval op terrorisme, ja okay mee eens.
Maar het is wel een aanval op het terrorisme met een terroristische daad.
Terrorisme bestrijden met terrorisme...kijk maar naar Isral en Palestina wat ervan komt.
Daar plegen de zelfmoordcommando's er ook bij elkaar op los in drukke winkelstraten en ze noemen dat ook zelfverdediging.

Nou ik niet.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *11/9 is een aanval op terrorisme, ja okay mee eens.
> Maar het is wel een aanval op het terrorisme met een terroristische daad.
> Terrorisme bestrijden met terrorisme...kijk maar naar Isral en Palestina wat ervan komt.
> Daar plegen de zelfmoordcommando's er ook bij elkaar op los in drukke winkelstraten en ze noemen dat ook zelfverdediging.
> 
> Nou ik niet.*


Ik heb toch niet gezegd dat ik een tof plan vond?
Ik ben tegen geweld in het algemeen dus ook dat van de Amerikanen en Israeliers.

----------


## Couscousje

Hoeveel verschillende discussies lopen er nu op deze topic?

Cc

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Jawel boosheid, wraakgevoelens, bitterheid.
> Echt zebaniyet gewoon. 100% procent kwaad.
> Welke gevoelens ze niet hebben zijn: Liefde meedogen, sympathie, liefde voor hun kinderen.
> Ze hebben geen positieve gevoelens.
> Gelukkig maar stel je voor dat Amerikanen daar stil bij moeten staan als ze hun opblazen.
> Nee gelukkig hebben die moslims geen menselijke gevoelens en hoeven Amerikanen daar ook geen rekening mee te houden.
> Democratie en vrijheid brengen is al zwaar genoeg zonder gewetensproblemen.*



Je zou eens wat boeken van dr van Ginneken moeten lezen over psychologie in de media.Heeft hele goede boeken geschreven omtrent dit onderwerp.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Lijkt me sterk.Hoe verklaar jij het dan dat hij de aanslag op de Amerikaanse ambasade in Afrika WEL duidelijk heeft opgeeist, en de aanslag op het Amerikaanse marineschip?*


Toen ik zijn verklaring hoorde , was het voor mij (en met mij de rest van de wereld) toch aardig duidelijk dat hij erachter zat hoor.
Anders gaat ie dat allemaal ook niet lopen oplezen he.




> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *
> Bush heeft ook nooit ontkent dat hijzelf achter de aanslagen zat, dus maakt dat hem ook verdacht...beetje vreemde redenering, niet?*


Maar ik zei ook niet Bush, ik had het over Osama zelf, die nooit ontkent heeft dat hij niet achter de aanslagen zou zitten.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ik heb toch niet gezegd dat ik een tof plan vond?
> Ik ben tegen geweld in het algemeen dus ook dat van de Amerikanen en Israeliers.*


Nee ik zeg ook niet dat je het tof vind.
Het ging er volgens mij even over dat jij 11/9 als zelfverdediging beschouwde, en ik als terrorisme.

----------


## AARDIG

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *Salaam komt btw van 'azul' mensen. Mwhaahahhaha
> 
> Wat is dit een kansloze topic zeg.*


Off topic :Zou je dit alsjeblieft willen uitleggen.

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Nederland-anno-2005
> 
> Walgelijk. Ze hebben zelfs dezelfde opzet gebruikt als terroristen als Zarqawi. En dit filmpje is allerminst een persiflage oid.
> 
> Ik raad jullie overigens aan het filmpje vanaf het midden uit te zetten. De beelden worden dan te gruwelijk.*



Ik vind die anasheed op de achtergrond alleen mooi. :grote grijns: 

Kan iemand die indian-anasheed voor mij regelen?  :grote grijns:

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Je zou eens wat boeken van dr van Ginneken moeten lezen over psychologie in de media.Heeft hele goede boeken geschreven omtrent dit onderwerp.*


Ontmenselijken van je vijanden is niks nieuws. Zo hebben ze al die arme sloebers

lekker gemaakt voor de Kruistochten.
Toen had je nog media of sateliet en al helemaal geen islamitische buren.
Hoe komt het dan nog dat mensen het nog steeds voor zoete koek slikken?
Ik denk dat het alles te maken heeft met de eigen ego.
De hele politiek ontstijgt naar mijn mening niet een ordinaire roddelcircuit. Hoe meer je de ander neerhaalt hoe beter je over jezelf voelt.
Zelfs tokkies voelen zich superieur met de kennis dat ze onderdeel zijn van de verlichting in tegenstelling tot moslims.
Mensen willen zich altijd beter voelen dus die willen helemaal niet horen dat andere ook gewone mensen zijn.Dan zijn ze zelf niet meer bijzonder.

Er zijn nog andere soorten zelfverheerlijking ten koste van de ander.
Miss Millie's en moeder theresa's bijv.

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Toen ik zijn verklaring hoorde , was het voor mij (en met mij de rest van de wereld) toch aardig duidelijk dat hij erachter zat hoor.
> Anders gaat ie dat allemaal ook niet lopen oplezen he.
> 
> 
> 
> Maar ik zei ook niet Bush, ik had het over Osama zelf, die nooit ontkent heeft dat hij niet achter de aanslagen zou zitten.*


Kan je die verklaring opzoeken voor mij?Op de Arabische schotel heb ik een aantal verklaringen van hem gehoord, maar bij geen enkele heeft hij het opgeeist.
Maar dat vroeg ik niet, ik vroeg waarom hij wel zo duidelijk was om die andere aanslagen WEL op te eisen.

Ik had het wel over Bush, Bush heeft nooit ontkent dat het Pentagon niet achter de aanslagen zou zitten.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Dat mag jij vinden, Hitler-in-de-dop.
> 
> En we weten allemaal wat er met je voorganger is gebeurd.*


Klopt! Maar het gaat om het rendement van zijn bewind en effect op wereld! Zijn ondergang is een detail.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door AARDIG_ 
> *Off topic :Zou je dit alsjeblieft willen uitleggen.*


 Vraag Tamza, voor gein of ze het kan staven met bronnen. P.s. Je moet wel een week geduld voor hebben!

----------


## AARDIG

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Vraag Tamza, voor gein of ze het kan staven met bronnen. P.s. Je moet wel een week geduld voor hebben!*


Ja ik geef haar het voordeel van de twijfel. Ook al duurt het een jaar, ik moet als het echt zo is, waarschijnlijk iets uit de Qoran en hadith verwerpen. Best wel gevaarlijk zo een statement van haar, maar ik heb genoeg tijd.

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Klopt! Maar het gaat om de rendement!*


 *Het* Rendement!

Ik zie hier iedereen zijn medemens met de vinger wijzen,terwijl ze hun eigen persoontje bijna de hemel inprijzen.

P.s:Wat een slecht gemonteerde clip zeg.Zeker geen AVID gebruiker.

----------


## Gerard074

> _Geplaatst door AARDIG_ 
> *Ja ik geef haar het voordeel van de twijfel. Ook al duurt het een jaar, ik moet als het echt zo is, waarschijnlijk iets uit de Qoran en hadith verwerpen. Best wel gevaarlijk zo een statement van haar, maar ik heb genoeg tijd.*


Ook ff off topic dan: over wachten gesproken, ik wacht al 3 weken AARDIG, ik heb ook de tijd. Jou statement was dan wel niet uit de Koran maar was ook best gedurfd.  :hihi:

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Nee dat is geen drogredenatie, Osama heeft de 11 sept. aanslagen gepleegd in de naam van de Islam, dat is een feit.*


 Dus we kunnen ook vaststellen dat de misdaad die in naam van het Christendom gepleegd zijn, geen drogredenatie is? En dat geldt ook voor de extreemisme van Hindoes?




> Nee, als jij aanslagen pleegt in de naam van het socialisme, dan zal men niet direct het socialisme de schuld geven.


 Nu snap ik het niet. Als je aanslagen in naam van Islam pleegt, dan doe je dat in naam van de Islam. Maar als je aanslagen pleegt in naam van Socialisme, dan heeft het niets met socialisme te maken?




> Worden het er meer en meer en meer, en ga je opeens de Eiffeltoren en dat soort doelen opblazen, dan garandeer ik je dat het socialisme opeens wl negatief in de aandacht komt.


 Socialisme heeft toch zo`n slordige 40 miljoen mensen uitgemoord. 

Wel vreemd dat je eerst de Eifeltoren moet opblazen, om een slechte naam te krijgen.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Het Rendement!
> 
> Ik zie hier iedereen zijn medemens met de vinger wijzen,terwijl ze hun eigen persoontje bijna de hemel inprijzen.*


 Het gaat niet om vingertje wijzen. Het gaat om uiten van uitspraken zonder grondig onderbouwing of staven van bronnen. Om vervolgens als waarheid te verkopen.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Het gaat niet om vingertje wijzen. Het gaat om uiten van uitspraken zonder grondig onderbouwing of staven van bronnen.*


In de realiteit kunnen er prachtige discussies gevoerd worden op basis van meningen, visies en analyses.

De bronnenpooier uithangen laten we wel aan inhoudsloze mensen zoals jij over, die alleen anderen na kunnen praten op basis van citaten, maar totaal niet in staat zijn zelf na te denken, voor dat laatste heb je iets meer ruggegraat, integriteit en intellect nodig dan jij bezit.

Cc

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ontmenselijken van je vijanden is niks nieuws. Zo hebben ze al die arme sloebers
> 
> lekker gemaakt voor de Kruistochten.
> Toen had je nog media of sateliet en al helemaal geen islamitische buren.
> Hoe komt het dan nog dat mensen het nog steeds voor zoete koek slikken?
> Ik denk dat het alles te maken heeft met de eigen ego.
> De hele politiek ontstijgt naar mijn mening niet een ordinaire roddelcircuit. Hoe meer je de ander neerhaalt hoe beter je over jezelf voelt.
> Zelfs tokkies voelen zich superieur met de kennis dat ze onderdeel zijn van de verlichting in tegenstelling tot moslims.
> ...


Mensen zijn over het algemeen gewoon DOM, over het algemeen zijn ze niets anders dan consumtie-vee dat enkel dient om te werken en te kopen, en denken moeten ze overlaten aan mensen die er verstand van hebben.Mensen willen niet meer voor zichzelf denken en laten daarom een ander voor zich denken.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *In de realiteit kunnen er prachtige discussies gevoerd worden op basis van meningen, visies en analyses.
> 
> De bronnenpooier uithangen laten we wel aan inhoudsloze mensen zoals jij over, die alleen anderen na kunnen praten op basis van citaten, maar totaal niet in staat zijn zelf na te denken, voor dat laatste heb je iets meer ruggegraat, integriteit en intellect nodig dan jij bezit.
> 
> Cc*


 Helemaal waar, Cc. Alleen jammer dat je in alle voorgaande discussie`s met mij, nauwelijks ver kwam dan uitschelden en afspelen op mijn persoon. Inhoudelijk had je niets en dan niets toe te voegen. 


Zolang jij ruggegraat, integriteit en intellect ten toon spreidt, ben ik al tevreden.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Mensen zijn over het algemeen gewoon DOM, over het algemeen zijn ze niets anders dan consumtie-vee dat enkel dient om te werken en te kopen, en denken moeten ze overlaten aan mensen die er verstand van hebben.Mensen willen niet meer voor zichzelf denken en laten daarom een ander voor zich denken.*


Ben jij bekend met mijn magnetronmeningtheorie? :zozo:

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ben jij bekend met mijn magnetronmeningtheorie?*


Nee, vertel :hihi:

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door delirious_ 
> *Hij biedt zich toch wel aan als PR man van de Islam.
> OBL.*


 In mijn vrije tijd ben ik ook PR. man van Islam. Heb ik nu legitimiteit, om in naam van Islam te handelen?

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Inhoudelijk had je niets en dan niets toe te voegen.*


Dat is jouw mening.

Naar mijn mening ben ik heel erg inhoudelijk geweest.

Dat dat jou niet uitkomt, spreekt voor zich.

Zoals ik al eerder zei: het maakt in feite niet uit wat men tegen jou zegt, jij hebt geen greintje respect voor andermans mening. Daarom zal jij je uiterste best doen om alles wat iemand zegt te verdraaien en te ontkennen. Met jou in discussie treden heeft daarom geen enkele toegevoegde waarde.

Daarom krijg jij de scheldpartijen en voer ik de goede discussies met met mensen van wie ik wat kan leren.

Cc

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ben jij bekend met mijn magnetronmeningtheorie?*


 Een vrouw moet meer tijd spenderen achter het fornuis, dan die 2 minuten achter de microgolfoven?

----------


## AARDIG

> _Geplaatst door Gerard074_ 
> *Ook ff off topic dan: over wachten gesproken, ik wacht al 3 weken AARDIG, ik heb ook de tijd. Jou statement was dan wel niet uit de Koran maar was ook best gedurfd. *


Er is een wezenlijk verschil. Ik had mijn argumenten gestaafd met een onderzoek. Het enige wat jij deed, is een andere interpretatie geven aan het onderzoek. Daaruitvolgend wilde ik nog wel naar een extra onderzoek zoeken, die mijn mening bevestigd. Dat is dus extra, zoals wanneer ik daar tijd voor heb.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Nee, vertel*



Je hebt in Nederland welliswaar de vrijheid om je eigen mening te vormen maar dat heb je met koken ook. Je kan naar de markt gaan en verschillenden produkten uitzoeken vergelijken en kopen. Je komt thuis je zoekt of bedenkt verschillende recepten en je kiest er eentje uit. JE gaat koken ondertussen kan je ook nog van idee veranderen. Maar je kan ook een kant en klaremaaltijd kopen in de supermarkt en die in een magnetron opwarmen en dan ben je ook klaar. Dan heb je ook gekookt.

En zo is het ook met nadenken en een eigen mening vormen. JE kan verschillende bronnen raadplegen vergelijken nadenken en nog eens nadenken en nog meer kennis zoeken en daar over nadenken.
MAar je kan ook een mening overnemen van iemand en doen alsof je zelf heb nagedacht.
En ik merk de laaste tijd hier in NEderland onzettend veel magnetronmeningen. PING ik heb een MENING!

----------


## sienia

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *Salaam komt btw van 'azul' mensen. Mwhaahahhaha
> 
> Wat is dit een kansloze topic zeg.*


En Azul komt weer van 'meuj'.  :nerveus:  

Fijn dat je als topicstartster het lef hebt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  om dit toe te geven. Heb niet alles gelezen, wel een aantal wilde theorien, dus kan het niet met 100% zekerheid zeggen, maar ik heb nog nergens iets over een complot gelezen waarbij Israel betrokken is.  :huil2:  

De meest slimme reactie die ik wel gelezen heb is die van Na3na3. Ga mn haar maar eens wassen.  :knipoog:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door sienia_ 
> *En Azul komt weer van 'meuj'.  
> 
> Fijn dat je als topicstartster het lef hebt  om dit toe te geven. Heb niet alles gelezen, wel een aantal wilde theorien, dus kan het niet met 100% zekerheid zeggen, maar ik heb nog nergens iets over een complot gelezen waarbij Israel betrokken is.  
> 
> De meest slimme reactie die ik wel gelezen heb is die van Na3na3. Ga mn haar maar eens wassen. *


Brilliant Brunette!

Cc

----------


## mulan

Wat een gekken,voor sommige mensen is de geschiedenis begonnen op 11 sept. 2001 en beperkt die zich tot moslims,hoe narrow minded kun je zijn.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door mulan_ 
> *Wat een gekken,voor sommige mensen is de geschiedenis begonnen op 11 sept. 2001 en beperkt die zich tot moslims,hoe narrow minded kun je zijn.*


Pardon narrow minded? Kritisch zul je bedoelen. Kritisch en dapper. :ego:

----------


## mulan

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Kut, de buitenlanders pakken de flatscreenmonitoren waar wij recht op hebben af.*


Niet iedereen over een kam scheren ja! We zijn niet allemaal zo,ik heb nog steeds zoals het hoort een monitor die groter is als Jlo's behind.

----------


## mulan

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Pardon narrow minded? Kritisch zul je bedoelen. Kritisch en dapper.*


Sorry,ik kan nog niet zo goed omgaan met kritiek.Ok we zitten dus in het jaar 4.Ok.Dat maakt mij dus een produkt uit de pre-historie.Apart.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door mulan_ 
> *Sorry,ik kan nog niet zo goed omgaan met kritiek.Ok we zitten dus in het jaar 4.Ok.Dat maakt mij dus een produkt uit de pre-historie.Apart.*


En hoe voelt dat? :hardlach:

----------


## mulan

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *En hoe voelt dat?*


Ik heb veel minder bagage,dat is wel fijn en daarnaast is mijn historische kennis ongelofelijk vergroot,k denk dat ik mezelf nu wel historicus kan noemen(dit zeg ik uiteraard in alle bescheidenheid).

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door mulan_ 
> *Ik heb veel minder bagage,dat is wel fijn en daarnaast is mijn historische kennis ongelofelijk vergroot,k denk dat ik mezelf nu wel historicus kan noemen(dit zeg ik uiteraard in alle bescheidenheid).*


Zo zie je maar weer: Elke nadeel heb z'n voordeel. :duim:

----------


## Adonis

Zie reactie van Na3Na3  :tik: .

Trouwens walgelijke video.

De rest moet niet 1000 discussie's in n openen. ('t ging over een video.)

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Dat is jouw mening.
> 
> Naar mijn mening ben ik heel erg inhoudelijk geweest.
> 
> Dat dat jou niet uitkomt, spreekt voor zich.
> 
> Zoals ik al eerder zei: het maakt in feite niet uit wat men tegen jou zegt, jij hebt geen greintje respect voor andermans mening. Daarom zal jij je uiterste best doen om alles wat iemand zegt te verdraaien en te ontkennen. Met jou in discussie treden heeft daarom geen enkele toegevoegde waarde.
> 
> ...


 Kortom je voert discussie`s met jezelf! 

Ik zal het echt niet missen!

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Kortom je voert discussie`s met jezelf! 
> 
> Ik zal het echt niet missen!*


Ik voer discussies met een heleboel verschillende mensen op dit forum en buiten dit forum.

Dat jij bovenstaande conclusie trekt, onderstreept mijn punt maar al te goed.

En wat jij wel of niet mist, is er niet toe doende.

Cc

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door mulan_ 
> *Niet iedereen over een kam scheren ja! We zijn niet allemaal zo,ik heb nog steeds zoals het hoort een monitor die groter is als Jlo's behind.*


Dt laatste daar kijk ik ook liever naar. Dus die hebben de andere buitenlanders alweer ingepikt.

Maar niemand gaat in op mijn hier terecht gekomen link met net zo'n filmpje. Die boeit blijkbaar niet. Da's normaal. Moet ik maar weer denken ofzo. Oh, dit heb ik niet zozeer tegen jou, want jij bent toch al compleet doorgeradicaliseerd.

----------


## GiovanniHN

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik heb geen bewijzen nodig, niemand heeft die nodig.
> 
> Waarom je blijft hameren op bewijzen, is me een raadsel.
> 
> Iedereen heeft het recht om iets op zijn eigen manier te interpreteren, zonder dat er gemierenneukt wordt over bewijzen en regeltjes en wetgevingen en weet ik het wat voor smoesjes mensen zoals jij alsmaar gebruiken in een poging hun gelijk te halen, maar daarmee blijf je steken in een kat-en-muis-spelletje zonder einde. De beelden zijn voor mij voldoende bewijs, dat jij dat niet vindt is jouw zaak en daar ga ik niet over. Punt.
> 
> Niet zo opdringerig, Giovanni.
> 
> ...



Sorry hoor maar die reactie is gewoon uiterst zwak. Een mening is vooral gebasseerd op bewijzen en feiten. Jouw mening zo te zien niet. Daardoor heb je een compleet vertekend beeld van terrorisme. Daarin ben je niet alleen, want de meerderheid van de Nederlanders heeft dat. 

Maar ik hamer op bewijzen, omdat jij mijn bijdrage als 'zomaar een mening' afdoet. Terwijl ik gekeken heb naar de geschiedenis, de achtergronden, de feiten, de bewijzen en de analyses. En alles komt neer op hetzelfde. De Islam is niet de bron van terrorisme. Dus als je inderdaad wil leren van discussies. Dan kan je beter op een wat minder bekrompen manier reageren.

----------


## SennaJameson

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Sorry hoor maar die reactie is gewoon uiterst zwak. Een mening is vooral gebasseerd op bewijzen en feiten. Jouw mening zo te zien niet. Daardoor heb je een compleet vertekend beeld van terrorisme. Daarin ben je niet alleen, want de meerderheid van de Nederlanders heeft dat. 
> 
> Maar ik hamer op bewijzen, omdat jij mijn bijdrage als 'zomaar een mening' afdoet. Terwijl ik gekeken heb naar de geschiedenis, de achtergronden, de feiten, de bewijzen en de analyses. En alles komt neer op hetzelfde. De Islam is niet de bron van terrorisme. Dus als je inderdaad wil leren van discussies. Dan kan je beter op een wat minder bekrompen manier reageren.*


Ik heb geen zin om onder Couscousje in te loggen nu.

Die moeite neem ik niet voor jou.

Wat jij kan, kan ik nog beter.

Dit heb ik te zeggen op bovenstaande bericht:

Sorry, hoor. Maar je reactie is uiterst zwak.

Tot zover mijn imitatie van de enige echte bekrompen geest hier: jij.

Gezever over bronnen en bewijzen, alsof het alleen daarom draait.

Je bent te belachelijk voor woorden, de manier waarop jij je probeert voor te doen als een onderzoeksjournalist en iemand wiens mening niet strookt met die van jou probeert te kleineren met gigantische bullshit, die kant noch wal raakt. Jouw bijdrage is gewoon een mening, net als iedere andere bijdrage een mening is. Het feit dat jij jouw mening afdoet als superieur en beter beargumenteerd, zegt alleen dat je zo godvergeten sneu bent, dat het tegendeel van superieur beter op jou van toepassing is. Dan kun je beter met jezelf discussieren, alhoewel: discussieren is niet wat jij wil, jij loopt hier zo gigantisch op jezelf te geilen dat deze virtuele publieke masturbatie gewoon obsceen is. Leer toch eens een keer je mening niet op te dringen, kneus. Zo krijgen we hier ook een beetje de ruimte om te zeggen wat we vinden, zonder dat omhooggevallen kwasten als jij dat proberen te overschreeuwen met hun gekrijs over bronnen, feiten en bewijzen. Get a real job, because you suck at this one, achterlijke betweter.

Cc

----------


## mulan

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Dt laatste daar kijk ik ook liever naar. Dus die hebben de andere buitenlanders alweer ingepikt.
> 
> Maar niemand gaat in op mijn hier terecht gekomen link met net zo'n filmpje. Die boeit blijkbaar niet. Da's normaal. Moet ik maar weer denken ofzo. Oh, dit heb ik niet zozeer tegen jou, want jij bent toch al compleet doorgeradicaliseerd.*


Ik denk dat dit soort filmpjes overal al besproken worden,ook buiten deze site. Dit in tegenstelling tot het filmpje dat in deze topic aangehaald word.

En niemand gaat daar inderdaad op in maar je moet maar zo denken,bijna niemand luistert naar elkaar in deze topic,je word dus heus niet buitengesloten als kat zijnde.

Ow en die opmerking over mijn radicalisering waardeer ik echt.Ik dacht dat je me nooit een compliment zou geven.  :ole:

----------


## Rissa

_Nie echt een filmpje om je druk over te maken...

..vind ik...Teveel eer voor die SsukkelLonsdaler die erachterzit.


_

----------


## GiovanniHN

Tja, als argumenten falen, dan maar beledigen.

Mag ik er even op wijzen dat jij anderen er steeds op wijst met bronnen te komen als ze jou citeren. 

Waarschijnlijk zal je ook reageren op deze reactie met 'bewijs het dan'. 

Ik zou makkelijk kunnen gaan schelden op jou. Maar ik wil je wat anders vragen.

Als jouw mening niet gebasseerd is op feiten of bronnen. Waar is die dan wel op gebasseerd? 

Mag ik concluderen dat jouw mening niets meer is dan een simpele gedachte, zonder enige onderbouwing? 

En graag een fatsoenlijke reactie zonder over te gaan tot schelden en zielig gezeur.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Rissa_ 
> *Nie echt een filmpje om je druk over te maken...
> 
> ..vind ik...Teveel eer voor die SsukkelLonsdaler die erachterzit.
> 
> 
> *


Ik heb niet eens gekeken hoe vind je die? :tik:

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ik heb niet eens gekeken hoe vind je die?*




 :haha: .

Ik dacht dat ik de enige was ( ik kan me wel wat voorstellen ).

----------


## GiovanniHN

> _Geplaatst door klaaskop_ 
> * .. maar ik heb het dan ook niet afgekeken; die onthoofding hoefde ik niet te zien)
> 
> *



De onthoofding zelf zie je niet. Maar ik kan je aanraden wel verder te kijken. Dan valt namelijk op dat Nick Berg's gezicht niet eens verandert als hij begint te schreeuwen.

In het origineel kan je ook nog zien dat voordat de onthoofding begint, de tijd bijna 12 uur verspringt. 

In het origineel is ook te zien dat er bijna geen bloed vrijkomt als hij wordt onthoofd. Iets dat onmogelijk is bij een levend persoon.

----------


## Rissa

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ik heb niet eens gekeken hoe vind je die?*



_
Dan ben je stoer....Ofzo!

klaasklop..yeah get stoned, mag je rustig rondbrabbelen. Dit filmpje heeft een waarschuwingsbereik van nul komma nul komma nul tot aan het oneindige, gewoon een paar pubertjes die zich verVeelde op zo'n typisch regenachtige Hollandse dag......_

----------


## Tamza_N_Rif

Ik heb wel weer mn potje entertainment gehad vandaag. Ga nu allemaal maar weer fijn slapen, oogjes toe lieve kindes. 

Deze topic gaat op slot. Wie alsnog reageert, krijgt een ban aan de bek.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door casablanca1_ 
> *.
> 
> Ik dacht dat ik de enige was ( ik kan me wel wat voorstellen ).*


Nee al dat geweld zegt mij niks hoor.

----------


## sienia

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *Ik heb wel weer mn potje entertainment gehad vandaag. Ga nu allemaal maar weer fijn slapen, oogjes toe lieve kindes. 
> 
> Deze topic gaat op slot. Wie alsnog reageert, krijgt een ban aan de bek.*


Hold de bek selluf dicht!

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Nee al dat geweld zegt mij niks hoor.*




Ik heb 't gewoon niet gekeken.

Geef me n reden waarom ik 't wel zou bekijken...

----------


## sienia

> _Geplaatst door klaaskop_ 
> * 
> 
> "Breek me de bek niet los ! " *


"Los"  :Iluvu:  

Waar kom je weg zeg?

----------


## sienia

> _Geplaatst door klaaskop_ 
> *Als je mijn postings daarover had gezien ... had je geweten dat mijn ouders uit Groningen (provincie) komen ...*


Toen had je mn belangstellings nog niet. 

Tamza, kiek's e'm-----> _l_

----------


## sienia

> _Geplaatst door klaaskop_ 
> *Dus hebben we nu een "haat-topic" in een "luv-topic" veranderd ... 
>  *


Wat je met een beetje nuchterheid al niet kunt bereiken!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Hay Jouhara

Sorry hoor wat een bullshit  :eyebrow:  

Wat is nou de bedoeling van dit filmpje?

----------


## KomMaar

> _Geplaatst door hay jouhara_ 
> *Sorry hoor wat een bullshit  
> 
> Wat is nou de bedoeling van dit filmpje?*


Mensen vervelen ..  :knipoog:

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Dat is die buikdanseres. Ze geeft dansles ofzo op de UVA, Kauthar heet ze. 
> 
> Ik bedoelde die van zaterdag, was herhaling van vorige week. Iets over Rotterdam *


dansles op de uva  :vreemd: 

Kaouthar Darmoni 

Geboren in Tunesi en wonend in Nederland is Kaouthar Darmoni moslima, universitair docente en bovendien een beeldschone buikdanseres. In Nederland volgt ze de Arabische en westerse media op de voet. Ze interesseert zich met name voor de beeldvorming van moslims op de televisie. Ze haalt de media met haar kritische uitspraken over de Arabische en de westerse cultuur. Kaouthar ontdekte echter dat de westerse media vooral haar kritiek op de Arabische cultuur gretig oppikken. Sinds die ontdekking is ze vastbesloten zich in te zetten voor een evenwichtiger beeld over Arabische en islamitische culturen. Uit eigen ondervinding weet zij immers hoe mooi die cultuur k is. In De Dialoog een gesprek over haar jeugd, het wahabisme, en de verhouding tussen mannen en vrouwen. Kaouthar: Arabische mannen zijn bang voor vrouwen. 

http://nmo.omroep.nl/cgi/nmo/?s=4&id=20&e=441

Omdat dit topic toch al nergens over ging. Tis onderhand erger dan het filmpje waar het om begon.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> [B]Kan je die verklaring opzoeken voor mij?Op de Arabische schotel heb ik een aantal verklaringen van hem gehoord, maar bij geen enkele heeft hij het opgeeist.
> Maar dat vroeg ik niet, ik vroeg waarom hij wel zo duidelijk was om die andere aanslagen WEL op te eisen.


Ik zal proberen iets erover te vinden.
Nou hebben ik (en de rest van de wereld) via bijv. CNN vernomen dat ze hem wel schuldig bevonden.
Als jij denkt dat Osama niet achter 9/11 zit, hebben we een meningsverschil.
Dat kan.




> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *
> Ik had het wel over Bush, Bush heeft nooit ontkent dat het Pentagon niet achter de aanslagen zou zitten.*


Maar in dat gedeelte wat je van mij gequote had wat je een rare verklaring van me noemde, had ik het niet over Bush en dat stukje ging het om.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

quote:
Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN
Nee dat is geen drogredenatie, Osama heeft de 11 sept. aanslagen gepleegd in de naam van de Islam, dat is een feit.

quote Sawt:
Dus we kunnen ook vaststellen dat de misdaad die in naam van het Christendom gepleegd zijn, geen drogredenatie is? En dat geldt ook voor de extreemisme van Hindoes?

Antwoord HINDUSTAN:
Het Christendom heeft ook veel misdaden gepleegd in de naam van het geloof.
Extremistische Hindoes, dat is weer een verhaal apart: die plegen meestal geen misdaden uit naam van het geloof, maar uit pure wraak.

quote:HINDUSTAN
Nee, als jij aanslagen pleegt in de naam van het socialisme, dan zal men niet direct het socialisme de schuld geven.

quote: SAWT
Nu snap ik het niet. Als je aanslagen in naam van Islam pleegt, dan doe je dat in naam van de Islam. Maar als je aanslagen pleegt in naam van Socialisme, dan heeft het niets met socialisme te maken?

Antwoord HINDUSTAN
Dat staat er niet, El Sawt.

quote HINDUSTAN:
Worden het er meer en meer en meer, en ga je opeens de Eiffeltoren en dat soort doelen opblazen, dan garandeer ik je dat het socialisme opeens wl negatief in de aandacht komt.

quote SAWT
Socialisme heeft toch zo`n slordige 40 miljoen mensen uitgemoord.

Wel vreemd dat je eerst de Eifeltoren moet opblazen, om een slechte naam te krijgen.

Antwoord HINDUSTAN:

40 miljoen mensen, ik geloof je op je woord. Vreemd toch dat het socialisme niet als gevaarlijk verschijnsel ter discussie staat.

En dat van die Eiffeltoren was natuurlijk maar een voorbeeld he.
Je hoeft het niet zo ver te zoeken, als je de plaatselijke kinderschommel opblaast met het kind er nog op krijg je ook best wel een slechte naam
(dit was ook een voorbeeld)

(beetje onoverzichtelijk kweet het maar ik weet niet hoe ik compleet moet quoten)

----------


## rabbia78

Ik geloof niet dat Nick Berg door hun onthoofd is.De amerikanen weten er vast meer van....

Nick Berg

----------


## Timoesh

Het afzien van Moslims.


 de filmontwikkelaar moet nog een aantal cursusen volgen...filmpjes moeten in een andere volgorde en slechte kwaliteit

----------


## GiovanniHN

Om even te reageren op Hindustan.

De rol van Osama Bin Laden is heel onduidelijk. Niet een journalist, deskundige of veiligheidsdienst kent zijn rol. 

Er wordt wel geanalyseerd en gekeken wat het zou kunnen zijn. Maar niemand kan met zekerheid zeggen 'hij is de opdrachtgever' of 'hij zorgt voor het geld'. 

In de media is een heel vertekend beeld van Bin Laden ontstaan. Omdat hij als eerste in beeld kwam na de aanslagen. Hij heeft meerdere keren opgeroepen tot aanslagen en heeft ook de aanslagen goedgekeurd. Maar niet opgeist. 

Om deze reden werd hij gezien als hoofdverdachte en dat is eigenlijk altijd zo gebleven. Maar zekerheid bestaat niet. En in een eerlijk proces zou hij zelfs niet verdacht zijn, omdat er gewoon zo weinig bewijs is van zijn rol in 11 september.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Tja, als argumenten falen, dan maar beledigen.
> 
> Mag ik er even op wijzen dat jij anderen er steeds op wijst met bronnen te komen als ze jou citeren. 
> 
> Waarschijnlijk zal je ook reageren op deze reactie met 'bewijs het dan'. 
> 
> Ik zou makkelijk kunnen gaan schelden op jou. Maar ik wil je wat anders vragen.
> 
> ...


 :haha: 

Wat een treurig persoon ben je ook.

Ik vraag het 1 keer aan boeffie, wat ging om iets wat *ikzelf* gezegd zou hebben.

En dat verdraai je opeens in mij die steeds aan anderen zou vragen met bronnen te komen?

Volgens mij vergelijk je appels met peren, maar dat zegt weer genoeg over jouw zogenaamde onderzoeksjournalistiek.

Jongetje, ik geloof dat jij de enige bent die jou serieus neemt hier.

Wij proberen hier een normaal gesprek met elkaar te voeren.

Jij past daar overduidelijk niet in met je betweterigheid en je leugens.

Zorg jij maar eerst dat je een fatsoenlijke reactie verdient.

Mijns inziens komt alleen een scheldpartij jou ten goede.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wat een treurig persoon ben je ook.
> 
> Ik vraag het 1 keer aan boeffie, wat ging om iets wat ikzelf gezegd zou hebben.
> 
> En dat verdraai je opeens in mij die steeds aan anderen zou vragen met bronnen te komen?
> 
> ...


En toch vind ik jou de meest waardeloze discussie figuur op dit forum.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *En toch vind ik jou de meest waardeloze discussie figuur op dit forum.*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Komende van een afgebokte ramptoerist als jij, is dat helemaal niet raar dat je dat denkt.

Maar blijf me achtervolgen op topics omdat ik je getraumatiseerd heb.

Dat maakt jouw mening des te boeiender, maar niet heus.

Cc

----------


## GiovanniHN

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wat een treurig persoon ben je ook.
> 
> Ik vraag het 1 keer aan boeffie, wat ging om iets wat ikzelf gezegd zou hebben.
> 
> En dat verdraai je opeens in mij die steeds aan anderen zou vragen met bronnen te komen?
> 
> ...



Ik stelde je een vraag en wil graag dat je die beantwoord. Waar is jouw mening op gebasseerd? Op feiten? Op bewijzen? 

Want in een discussie is het erg belangrijk om argumenten te gebruiken die ergens op gebasseerd zijn. Dat heeft niks te maken met betweterig zijn. 

Daarnaast voer ik een normaal gesprek. Ik heb jou niet beledigd, jij begon met schelden. Zoals je zo vaak doet en meestal krijg je ook een zelfde reactie daarop. 

Ik blijf beschaafd en zou een beschaafde reactie dus ook wel waarderen.

Zou je trouwens ook nog ergens aan kunnen geven waar ik de term 'onderzoeksjournalistiek' gebruik.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Ik stelde je een vraag en wil graag dat je die beantwoord. Waar is jouw mening op gebasseerd? Op feiten? Op bewijzen? 
> 
> Want in een discussie is het erg belangrijk om argumenten te gebruiken die ergens op gebasseerd zijn. Dat heeft niks te maken met betweterig zijn. 
> 
> Daarnaast voer ik een normaal gesprek. Ik heb jou niet beledigd, jij begon met schelden. Zoals je zo vaak doet en meestal krijg je ook een zelfde reactie daarop. 
> 
> Ik blijf beschaafd en zou een beschaafde reactie dus ook wel waarderen.
> 
> Zou je trouwens ook nog ergens aan kunnen geven waar ik de term 'onderzoeksjournalistiek' gebruik.*


Ik begon met schelden?

Zoals ik vaak doe, begin ik pas met schelden nadat de ander over de schreef is gegaan.

En leugens vertellen is verre van beschaafd, dan is schelden nog netter.

Dus je hebt geen enkel recht om antwoorden te eisen, superkneus.

Het heeft geen enkele zin om met jou in gesprek te treden, daar je een ordinaire leugenaar bent.

 :zwaai: 

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Komende van een afgebokte ramptoerist als jij, is dat helemaal niet raar dat je dat denkt.
> 
> Maar blijf me achtervolgen op topics omdat ik je getraumatiseerd heb.
> 
> Dat maakt jouw mening des te boeiender, maar niet heus.
> 
> Cc*


toen ik twaalf was praatte ik over afgebokt dit en afgebokt dat. 

Met een mening kun je niet iemand "afbokken". Wil je iemand onderuit halen, dan moet je met onderbouwde meningen komen, maar ik vrees dat je niet al te behendig bent met informatie opzoeken. Bij nader inzien denk ik niet dat je niet behendig bent, dan wel lui. 

In vrijwel alle nzijdige discussies die jij hier voert, heeft de ander bij voorbaat al ongelijk. Komt diegene met onderbouwingen dan begin je diegene uit te schelden. En ik ga er tegenwoordig al bij voorbaat van uit dat als ik een mooie onderbouwing heb gelezen, dat jij komt met beschuldigingen van verdraaingen en ga zo door. En keer op keer komen mijn vermoedens uit.

Schelden is een typische verweermiddel voor de minder bedeelden onder ons.

----------


## GiovanniHN

Ik zei dat je reactie zwak was, daarna begon je met schelden. Maar je reactie was ook inhoudelijk erg zwak. Je kwam met nul argumenten en deed ook geen enkele moeite om mijn ongelijk te bewijzen. 

Dus ja, dat is zwak. Ik zie dat niet als een belediging. En als jij dat wel zo ziet, dan ben je heel erg snel beledigd. 

Nu noem je me een leugenaar. Terwijl je vaak genoeg aan anderen vraagt je te citeren als ze iets over jou zeggen. Ik ga dit niet opzoeken in oude posts en waarschijnlijk zou je dat ook niet willen, aangezien je geen waarde hecht aan bewijzen. 

Toch vraag ik je nogmaals, waar is jouw mening op gebasseerd. En waar gebruik ik het woord onderzoeksjournalistiek?

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *toen ik twaalf was praatte ik over afgebokt dit en afgebokt dat. 
> 
> Met een mening kun je niet iemand "afbokken". Wil je iemand onderuit halen, dan moet je met onderbouwde meningen komen, maar ik vrees dat je niet al te behendig bent met informatie opzoeken. Bij nader inzien denk ik niet dat je niet behendig bent, dan wel lui. 
> 
> In vrijwel alle nzijdige discussies die jij hier voert, heeft de ander bij voorbaat al ongelijk. Komt diegene met onderbouwingen dan begin je diegene uit te schelden. En ik ga er tegenwoordig al bij voorbaat van uit dat als ik een mooie onderbouwing heb gelezen, dat jij komt met beschuldigingen van verdraaingen en ga zo door. En keer op keer komen mijn vermoedens uit.
> 
> Schelden is een typische verweermiddel voor de minder bedeelden onder ons.*


Schelden is een prachtige gave.

Discussieren ook.

Ik heb bewezen dat ik het allebei verdomd goed kan.

Het feit dat jij zo getraumatiseerd bent, dat je me achtervolgt op topics, in de hoop dat iemand anders me aanspreekt, zodat jij uit je riool kan komen kruipen om zogenaamd je zegje te doen, zegt al genoeg. Jij bent nooit met onderbouwingen gekomen voor je ramptoerisme, jij komt al helemaal niet met onderbouwingen voor het feit dat je me stalkt sinds ik je publiekelijk voor schut heb gezet.

Ik vrees dat jij nergens behendig in bent.

Oh, nee.

Behalve in het zijn van een lafaard.

Cc

P.S.: Oh, en nu je 13 bent, praat je er niet meer over? Good for you.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Ik zei dat je reactie zwak was, daarna begon je met schelden. Maar je reactie was ook inhoudelijk erg zwak. Je kwam met nul argumenten en deed ook geen enkele moeite om mijn ongelijk te bewijzen. 
> 
> Dus ja, dat is zwak. Ik zie dat niet als een belediging. En als jij dat wel zo ziet, dan ben je heel erg snel beledigd. 
> 
> Nu noem je me een leugenaar. Terwijl je vaak genoeg aan anderen vraagt je te citeren als ze iets over jou zeggen. Ik ga dit niet opzoeken in oude posts en waarschijnlijk zou je dat ook niet willen, aangezien je geen waarde hecht aan bewijzen. 
> 
> Toch vraag ik je nogmaals, waar is jouw mening op gebasseerd. En waar gebruik ik het woord onderzoeksjournalistiek?*


Ik hoef niets te bewijzen aan een leugenaar.

En dat ben je.

Waarom?

Omdat je leugentjes verzint, om enigszins een punt te kunnen maken.

Ik vraag nooit om bronnen, ik vraag nooit om citaten, mocht dat eens gedaan hebben, dan zal het vast een sarcastische opmerking van mijn kant zijn geweest, omdat ik geen waarde hecht aan gekopieerde teksten van anderen, maar meer aan iets wat iemand zelf bedacht heeft.

En wil je niet uitzoeken, omdat je weet dat het een leugen is wat je verkondigt.

Ik heb aan boeffie gisteren 1 keer gevraagd een topic op te halen waarvan hij beweerde dat ik iets daarin gezegd zou hebben, dat kon hij ook al niet, net zo min als jij dat kan. Dus ik stel voor dat je net als Si_Y gewoon opdondert van mijn beeldscherm, ik zie je wel weer verschijnen zodra iemand anders me ergens op aanspreekt en jij ook uit je riool kunt komen kruipen.

Ik treed nog altijd niet in discussie met leugenaars.

Die zijn namelijk pas zwak.

Cc

----------


## GiovanniHN

Met andere woorden. Je bent gewoon uitgeluld.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Met andere woorden. Je bent gewoon uitgeluld.*


Nee, met andere woorden: ik heb jou uitgeluld.

En dat zonder te liegen!

Cc

----------


## RinC

:haha: !!

En waarom?

Gewoon -->  :haha:  !!

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Schelden is een prachtige gave.
> 
> Discussieren ook.
> 
> Ik heb bewezen dat ik het allebei verdomd goed kan.
> 
> Het feit dat jij zo getraumatiseerd bent, dat je me achtervolgt op topics, in de hoop dat iemand anders me aanspreekt, zodat jij uit je riool kan komen kruipen om zogenaamd je zegje te doen, zegt al genoeg. Jij bent nooit met onderbouwingen gekomen voor je ramptoerisme, jij komt al helemaal niet met onderbouwingen voor het feit dat je me stalkt sinds ik je publiekelijk voor schut heb gezet.
> 
> ...



Jij discussiert niet, jij bepaalt dat je gelijk hebt. Dat zijn twee verschillende dingen.

Wat betreft dat traumatiseren, als dat ergens door komt, komt het wel door het feit dat jij een wel erg niet sympathieke persoon bent. Mijn walging over jou posts, wordt met de dag groter. 

Ik ben benieuwd, wanneer jij me publiekelijk voor schut hebt gezet. Volgens mij, als al de mensen die ze3ma door jou publiekelijk voor schut zijn gezet, een enquete openen, om te vragen of de overige prikkers hetzelfde denken als jij denkt, zul je van een zeer koude en zeer natte kermis thuis komen. 

Die paar, meningloze, vriendinnetjes van je zullen inderdaad Ja stemmen, maar het overgrote deel, ziet jouw beledigingen niet als publiekelijk voor schut zetten, maar als trieste actie, om maar te voorkomen een andere gelijk te geven. En om je eigen ze3ma status op te krikken.

Onderbouwingen die ik niet lever? De weinige discussies die ik voer probeer ik te onderbouwen, anders ga ik geen discussie aan. En sja, sommigen onder ons, die gaan een discussie aan om te laten zien dat ze moeilijk zijn oid, en hebben daarvoor geen onderbouwing nodig. Mienzie schelden is voor sommigen genoeg.

Ik ben inderdaad helemaal nergens goed in, ik ben de meest trieste persoon op de aardbol. Sjo, scheelt jou weer enige typwerk. 

Het zegt genoeg over je om dergelijke opmerking te maken, zonder dat je me persoonlijk kent. Dat mensen in staat zijn zulke domme opmerkingen te maken vind ik helemaal triest. Maar ja, dat is een andere discussie.

Met die laatste opmerking heb je mij helemaal afgebokt. Jij bent moeilijk  :duim: 





Overigens, GiovanniH liegt aan n stuk door dus. Onderbouw dat ff. Moet niet al te moeilijk zijn.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Jij discussiert niet, jij bepaalt dat je gelijk hebt. Dat zijn twee verschillende dingen.
> 
> Wat betreft dat traumatiseren, als dat ergens door komt, komt het wel door het feit dat jij een wel erg niet sympathieke persoon bent. Mijn walging over jou posts, wordt met de dag groter. 
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd, wanneer jij me publiekelijk voor schut hebt gezet. Volgens mij, als al de mensen die ze3ma door jou publiekelijk voor schut zijn gezet, een enquete openen, om te vragen of de overige prikkers hetzelfde denken als jij denkt, zul je van een zeer koude en zeer natte kermis thuis komen. 
> 
> Die paar, meningloze, vriendinnetjes van je zullen inderdaad Ja stemmen, maar het overgrote deel, ziet jouw beledigingen niet als publiekelijk voor schut zetten, maar als trieste actie, om maar te voorkomen een andere gelijk te geven. En om je eigen ze3ma status op te krikken.
> 
> ...


Jongen, ik ga niet eens je tekst lezen.

Ik heb werkelijk geen tijd voor bovenstaand gewauwel.

Ik ben pas "walgelijk" voor jou geworden, toen ik je alle hoeken van Pb liet zien.

En er is niemand hier die verwacht dat jij het toegeeft, dat doe ik ook niet.

Maar er verandert niets aan dat feit: men hoeft alleen je halve A4-tje vol haat en nijd te lezen. Dus ga vooral door met het showtje dat je probeert op te voeren: helaas voor jou had je gewoon je bek moeten houden, dan was je een stuk geloofwaardiger geweest. Vooralsnog kom je nog steeds over als een getraumatiseerd ventje, dat op iedere topic ff moet vertellen dat hij niet getraumatiseerd is. Zie je mij jou stalken? Nee. Het is juist andersom. Dus typ gerust nog een heel verhaal, maar je bent pas geloofwaardig als je gedrag strookt met wat je zegt, zielig ramptoeristje. Want dat ramptoerisme van je is exact de reden waarom je de grond werd in getrapt, low-life.

Cc

----------


## Origi

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *!!
> 
> En waarom?
> 
> Gewoon -->  !!*


mesgot  :hihi:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Jongen, ik ga niet eens je tekst lezen.
> 
> Ik heb werkelijk geen tijd voor bovenstaand gewauwel.
> 
> Ik ben pas "walgelijk" voor jou geworden, toen ik je alle hoeken van Pb liet zien.
> 
> En er is niemand hier die verwacht dat jij het toegeeft, dat doe ik ook niet.
> 
> ...



Met andere woorden je weet geen gepaste weerwoord te geven. Nou dan weten we dat ook weer. Tot mijn volgende stalkactie  :knipoog:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Want dat ramptoerisme van je is exact de reden waarom je de grond werd in getrapt, low-life.
> 
> Cc*



Pas je tekst maar aan. Wat weer voldoende zegt over je denkwijze. Doen alsof het je niet intereseert, maar toch ff de moeite nemen om de originele tekst te wijzigen  :jammer: 

Wat dat low-life betreft, dank je wel. Ik schijn erg goed te zijn in mijzelf aan te passen aan degene tegen wie ik communiceer, en wederom is het me gelukt  :tik:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Met andere woorden je weet geen gepaste weerwoord te geven. Nou dan weten we dat ook weer. Tot mijn volgende stalkactie *


Jawel, dat heb ik net gedaan.

Dat jij het niet "gepast" vindt, dat wist ik al voor ik het getypt had.

Daar ben je te afgebokt voor.

Toedels.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Pas je tekst maar aan. Wat weer voldoende zegt over je denkwijze. Doen alsof het je niet intereseert, maar toch ff de moeite nemen om de originele tekst te wijzigen 
> 
> Wat dat low-life betreft, dank je wel. Ik schijn erg goed te zijn in mijzelf aan te passen aan degene tegen wie ik communiceer, en wederom is het me gelukt *


In tegenstelling tot jou, haal ik mijn spelfouten uit mijn tekst en pas ik hem aan, totdat ik er tevreden over ben.

Dat is mijn keus, daar heb je niets over te zeggen.

En jij communiceert niet met mij, je bent een gewillig slachtoffer.

Groot verschil, sneu geval.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Jawel, dat heb ik net gedaan.
> 
> Dat jij het niet "gepast" vindt, dat wist ik al voor ik het getypt had.
> 
> Daar ben je te afgebokt voor.
> 
> Toedels.
> 
> Cc*


Ach so. Wederom heb jij dus al besloten dat je gelijk hebt. Ik heb bij deze mijn mening onderbouwd  :knipoog:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *In tegenstelling tot jou, haal ik mijn spelfouten uit mijn tekst en pas ik hem aan, totdat ik er tevreden over ben.
> 
> Dat is mijn keus, daar heb je niets over te zeggen.
> 
> En jij communiceert niet met mij, je bent een gewillig slachtoffer.
> 
> Groot verschil, sneu geval.
> 
> Cc*


Ik pas de typfouten aan voor de mensen waarvoor ik het de moeite waard vind. Dus blijkbaar ben ik de moeite waard  :knipoog: 

Daarbij, als slachtoffer zijnde, moet ik zeggen dat ik me prima voel. Dus je impact op mensen is minder dan je zelf denkt.

Maar goed, dit gaat nergens over. 

De topic is helemaal verneukt. Je hebt hier op PB een gang van 6 rondlopen, die verkrachten iedere topic die er is, en jij verkracht ze in je eentje met je zinloze opmerkingen. En ik ben zo achterlijk om er op in te gaan.

Sorry Tamza  :Smilie: 


Ik reageer nu puur om te voorkomen dat jij het laatste woord hebt. Die gun ik je niet  :grote grijns: 

Dus wil je alsnog het laatste woord hebben, dan kun je je moderator vriendje of vriendinnetje erbij halen om de topic op slot te zetten.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ach so. Wederom heb jij dus al besloten dat je gelijk hebt. Ik heb bij deze mijn mening onderbouwd *


Dat hoef ik niet te besluiten, dat is een feit.

Dat jij dat niet accepteert, is weer een onderdeel van jouw trauma.

Daar ga ik weer niet over.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ik pas de typfouten aan voor de mensen waarvoor ik het de moeite waard vind. Dus blijkbaar ben ik de moeite waard 
> 
> Daarbij, als slachtoffer zijnde, moet ik zeggen dat ik me prima voel. Dus je impact op mensen is minder dan je zelf denkt.
> 
> Maar goed, dit gaat nergens over. 
> 
> De topic is helemaal verneukt. Je hebt hier op PB een gang van 6 rondlopen, die verkrachten iedere topic die er is, en jij verkracht ze in je eentje met je zinloze opmerkingen. En ik ben zo achterlijk om er op in te gaan.
> 
> ...


Ik ben jou niet.

Dus wat jij doet, moet je niet toepassen op mij, maar op jezelf.

Ik pas mijn teksten altijd aan, tot ze correct zijn. 

Dat doe ik al sinds jaar en dag.

En wat je mij niet gunt, interesseert me geen zak.

Je bent gewoon de zoveelste afgebokte kneus, die het niet kan verkroppen dat ie voor lul staat.

Stuiptrek er op los, mij heb je er niet mee, ook al wil je dat graag bereiken met je gestalk.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Dat hoef ik niet te besluiten, dat is een feit.
> 
> Dat jij dat niet accepteert, is weer een onderdeel van jouw trauma.
> 
> Daar ga ik weer niet over.
> 
> Cc*


Ze hebben je nog niet het verschil uitgelegd tussen een mening en feit. 

Maar ja, het zal wel meer liggen aan je superioriteitsgevoel.


PS Mensen met een trauma zitten niet met een big smile achter de beeldscherm

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ze hebben je nog niet het verschil uitgelegd tussen een mening en feit. 
> 
> Maar ja, het zal wel meer liggen aan je superioriteitsgevoel.
> 
> 
> PS Mensen met een trauma zitten niet met een big smile achter de beeldscherm*


Mensen met een trauma doen erg hun best, merk ik.

Maar vooralsnog bakken ze er niets van.

Ga door, kneus.

Cc

----------


## GiovanniHN

Couscousje, met de nadruk op 'je'. Je herhaalt jezelf keer op keer. Maar voegt niks toe. Ik heb je vragen gesteld die je weigerde te beantwoorden, omdat ik 'lieg' volgens jou. 

Ik zou natuurlijk graag onderbouwd willen zien op wat voor manier ik lieg. Daar heb je wel bewijzen voor nodig. En ik heb het idee dat jij geen waarde hecht aan bewijzen, of goed beargumenteerde stellingen. Zeker weten doe ik dat niet, want je beantwoord mijn vraag niet. 

Hoe dan ook. Je hebt niks meer te zeggen. Dus ben je uitgeluld. 

Als je mij uit wil lullen, zorg dan voor goede argumenten. In tegenstelling tot jou sta ik daar wel voor open. Als jij mijn ongelijk kan bewijzen of aangeven, dan ben ik bereid jou gelijk te geven. 

Maar dat doe je niet. Je noemt me een leugenaar en dat is alles. 

Sorry hoor, maar dat is gewoon zwak.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik ben jou niet.
> 
> Dus wat jij doet, moet je niet toepassen op mij, maar op jezelf.
> 
> Ik pas mijn teksten altijd aan, tot ze correct zijn. 
> 
> Dat doe ik al sinds jaar en dag.
> 
> ...



Jij bent moeilijk  :duim:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Mensen met een trauma doen erg hun best, merk ik.
> 
> Maar vooralsnog bakken ze er niets van.
> 
> Ga door, kneus.
> 
> Cc*


berkneuzen doen nog de moeite te reageren op kneuzen  :knipoog:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Couscousje, met de nadruk op 'je'. Je herhaalt jezelf keer op keer. Maar voegt niks toe. Ik heb je vragen gesteld die je weigerde te beantwoorden, omdat ik 'lieg' volgens jou. 
> 
> Ik zou natuurlijk graag onderbouwd willen zien op wat voor manier ik lieg. Daar heb je wel bewijzen voor nodig. En ik heb het idee dat jij geen waarde hecht aan bewijzen, of goed beargumenteerde stellingen. Zeker weten doe ik dat niet, want je beantwoord mijn vraag niet. 
> 
> Hoe dan ook. Je hebt niks meer te zeggen. Dus ben je uitgeluld. 
> 
> Als je mij uit wil lullen, zorg dan voor goede argumenten. In tegenstelling tot jou sta ik daar wel voor open. Als jij mijn ongelijk kan bewijzen of aangeven, dan ben ik bereid jou gelijk te geven. 
> 
> ...



Geen moeilijke vragen stellen, weet ze volgens mij zelf niet.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Couscousje, met de nadruk op 'je'. Je herhaalt jezelf keer op keer. Maar voegt niks toe. Ik heb je vragen gesteld die je weigerde te beantwoorden, omdat ik 'lieg' volgens jou. 
> 
> Ik zou natuurlijk graag onderbouwd willen zien op wat voor manier ik lieg. Daar heb je wel bewijzen voor nodig. En ik heb het idee dat jij geen waarde hecht aan bewijzen, of goed beargumenteerde stellingen. Zeker weten doe ik dat niet, want je beantwoord mijn vraag niet. 
> 
> Hoe dan ook. Je hebt niks meer te zeggen. Dus ben je uitgeluld. 
> 
> Als je mij uit wil lullen, zorg dan voor goede argumenten. In tegenstelling tot jou sta ik daar wel voor open. Als jij mijn ongelijk kan bewijzen of aangeven, dan ben ik bereid jou gelijk te geven. 
> 
> ...


Waarom moet ik aan jouw verwachtingen voldoen?

Wie denk je wel niet dat je bent?

Ik leef niet naar jouw maatstaven.

Begin je weer, met je opdringerige mening.

Ik heb al 3 keer gezegd waar je hebt gelogen.

Maar goed, het is al duidelijk dat er met jou niet valt te praten.

Je blijft gewoon doorgaan met je ontkenning en je leugens.

Mijn argumenten heb ik al aan het begin gegeven, maar dat jij ze niet voldoende vindt, is jouw probleem.

Je bent gewoon de doorsnee uitgelulde sufferd, die blijft vasthouden, omdat ie het niet wil erkennen.

Moet je blijven doen, verandert toch niets.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Geen moeilijke vragen stellen, weet ze volgens mij zelf niet.*


Zo zo, you sure told me, maar niet heus.

Blijf je best doen, kneus!

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *berkneuzen doen nog de moeite te reageren op kneuzen *


Ik reageer altijd.

Doe je best het laatste woord te krijgen.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Zo zo, you sure told me, maar niet heus.
> 
> Blijf je best doen, kneus!
> 
> Cc*




Ik verpest jouw tijd, en jij bent zo kneuzerig je tijd te verspillen aan mij. Dank je  :tik:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik reageer altijd.
> 
> Doe je best het laatste woord te krijgen.
> 
> Cc*


Dat zal wel lukken, dank je  :tik:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ik verpest jouw tijd, en jij bent zo kneuzerig je tijd te verspillen aan mij. Dank je *


Je verpest mijn tijd niet, hoor.

Dat bepaal ik zelf wel.

Je hebt nog steeds moeite om voor jezelf te praten.

Cc

----------


## GiovanniHN

Zijn mijn verwachtingen echt zo hoog?

Ik verwacht een goed onderbouwd argument. Dat lijkt me logisch in een discussie. 

Of mag ik dat niet verwachten in een discussie met jou?

En over mijn 'leugens'. Ik gaf aan dat je meerdere keren van anderen hebt gevraagd om jouw citaten te bewijzen. Dat noemde jij een leugen. 

Als we gaan kijken naar argumenten voor onze stellingen. Dan zijn die even sterk. Ik geef aan dat ik posts heb gelezen van jou waarin dat stond. Jij ontkende dat en gaf maar 1 post aan. 

Dus eigenlijk kan je niet bewijzen dat ik lieg. En zolang ik geen bewijs geef van posts waarin dat staat, kan ik ook niet bewijzen dat ik geen leugenaar ben.

Met andere woorden. Bewijzen en feiten zijn belangrijk in een discussie.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Je verpest mijn tijd niet, hoor.
> 
> Dat bepaal ik zelf wel.
> 
> Je hebt nog steeds moeite om voor jezelf te praten.
> 
> Cc*


Mooi, dan kunnen we nog wel door blijven gaan  :tik:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Zijn mijn verwachtingen echt zo hoog?
> 
> Ik verwacht een goed onderbouwd argument. Dat lijkt me logisch in een discussie. 
> 
> Of mag ik dat niet verwachten in een discussie met jou?
> 
> En over mijn 'leugens'. Ik gaf aan dat je meerdere keren van anderen hebt gevraagd om jouw citaten te bewijzen. Dat noemde jij een leugen. 
> 
> ...


Zo werkt het niet.

Jij beweert iets, dat moet je maar bewijzen, daar ga je immers prat op, niet ik.

Ik ga niet bewijzen dat je liegt, ik zeg dat je liegt.

En voor mij ben je een leugenaar, heel simpel.

Daar hoef je niets voor te bewijzen, dat weet ik al.

En om terug te komen op "goed onderbouwd".

Je gaat te werk als Al Sawt: het is van tevoren al bekend, dat wat de ander ook zegt, het is toch niet goed genoeg voor je.

Heeft dan ook geen enkele zin om iets voor jou te onderbouwen.

Je bent namelijk niet sportief genoeg om te erkennen dat de ander gelijk heeft, so what's the point.

Overigens is iets wat al bewijs genoeg is voor mij, weer geen bewijs voor jou.

Dus je hele punt is gebaseerd op jouw subjectiviteit en referentiekader.

Wat moet ik daarmee, als heel ander persoon?

Helemaal niets.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Zo werkt het niet.
> 
> Jij beweert iets, dat moet je maar bewijzen, daar ga je immers prat op, niet ik.
> 
> Ik ga niet bewijzen dat je liegt, ik zeg dat je liegt.
> 
> En voor mij ben je een leugenaar, heel simpel.
> 
> ...


Heel herkenbaar, de situatie die je nu schets, bhel je hebt een spiegel voor je ogen gehad  :tik:

----------


## GiovanniHN

In een eerdere post gaf ik aan dat ik wel bereid ben mijn ongelijk te accepteren. 

Maar geef dan wel een beter argument dan 'voor mij ben je een leugenaar'. 

Jij bent nog met nul goede argumenten gekomen. Dan kan je toch niet verwachten dat je mijn mening kan veranderen. 

En ik waardeer het sowieso niet dat je me vergelijkt met Al Sawt.

----------


## Origi

Zal ik hem dan maar sluiten jongens? [OrigiM]

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *In een eerdere post gaf ik aan dat ik wel bereid ben mijn ongelijk te accepteren. 
> 
> Maar geef dan wel een beter argument dan 'voor mij ben je een leugenaar'. 
> 
> Jij bent nog met nul goede argumenten gekomen. Dan kan je toch niet verwachten dat je mijn mening kan veranderen. 
> 
> En ik waardeer het sowieso niet dat je me vergelijkt met Al Sawt.*


Beter?

Beter argument.

Mijn argument is voor mij prima.

Dat het niet goed genoeg is voor jou, dat heb ik al aangegeven in mijn vorige post.

Kennelijk is niets goed genoeg voor je, omdat je helemaal niet bereid bent je ongelijk te accepteren.

Daarom heeft het geen zin om je antwoorden te geven die je eist.

Beter is het om je gewoon uit te schelden, al is Al Sawt een prachtige belediging.

Ik ga me niet druk maken over iets wat voor jou wel een goed argument is, hoor.

Naar mijn mening heb ik alleen maar goede argumenten gegeven.

Vindt je van niet, dan is dat jouw probleem.

Je bent immers toch maar een leugenaar, dus jouw mening boeit me niet veel.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Spiegel waarin ik naar jouw kutkop kijk, ma?
> 
> Cc*



Nee, dat is niet mijn kutkop. Mijn kutkop is op mijn eigen spiegel te vinden  :knipoog:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> *Zal ik hem dan maar sluiten jongens? [OrigiM]*



w8 tot ik als laatst heb gereageerd  :grote grijns:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Nee, dat is niet mijn kutkop. Mijn kutkop is op mijn eigen spiegel te vinden *


Die had ik anders net vast, als datgene van toepassing is door in de spiegel te kijken.

Cc

----------


## GiovanniHN

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Beter?
> 
> Beter argument.
> 
> Mijn argument is voor mij prima.
> 
> Dat het niet goed genoeg is voor jou, dat heb ik al aangegeven in mijn vorige post.
> 
> ...



In een discussie moet je anderen overtuigen van een argument. Niet jezelf.

Dat begrijp je zelf toch ook wel.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *w8 tot ik als laatst heb gereageerd *


Geen punt, dan gaan we toch verder op een andere topic?

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *In een discussie moet je anderen overtuigen van een argument. Niet jezelf.
> 
> Dat begrijp je zelf toch ook wel.*


Klopt.

Maar iemand als jij is niet te overtuigen, omdat de sportiviteit en integriteit ontbreekt.

Soort van Si_Y, die kennelijk niet wilde horen dat ie een ramptoerist was, omdat ie steeds op topics verschijnt om daar de moraalridder uit te hangen en de boel weer op te stoken. Als je dat tegen hem zegt, dan ontkent ie het, om vervolgens toch verder te gaan met stalken.

Simpel.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Die had ik anders net vast, als datgene van toepassing is door in de spiegel te kijken.
> 
> Cc*



 :verward: 

hoe kan jij in een spiegel hebben gekeken, en mij zien, als ik aan de andere kant van de stad woon  :cheefbek: 


Overigens, je probeert nu woorden op een dermate manier te verdraaen dat ze in jou straatje passen. Maar helaas, deze keer ben je doorzien, volgende poging  :tik:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Je bent echt lastig Cc. Ik hoop dat je dat expres doet. 

Ik heb van het begin af aan gezegd dat je met bewijzen moet komen. Je weet zelf ook wel wat een goed en een slecht argument is. Als je terug kijkt op je eigen posts, dan zal je opvallen dat je niet met goede argumenten komt.

Je roept maar iets en als ik vraag waarom, dan weiger je antwoorden. 

Dat is geen gebrek aan sportiviteit en integriteit aan mijn kant. Maar aan jouw kant.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *
> 
> hoe kan jij in een spiegel hebben gekeken, en mij zien, als ik aan de andere kant van de stad woon 
> 
> 
> Overigens, je probeert nu woorden op een dermate manier te verdraaen dat ze in jou straatje passen. Maar helaas, deze keer ben je doorzien, volgende poging *


Op dezelfde manier als jij beweert exact te weten wat ik doe en denk.

Vooralsnog bak je er nog steeds niets van.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Geen punt, dan gaan we toch verder op een andere topic?
> 
> Cc*



 :hihi:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Je bent echt lastig Cc. Ik hoop dat je dat expres doet. 
> 
> Ik heb van het begin af aan gezegd dat je met bewijzen moet komen. Je weet zelf ook wel wat een goed en een slecht argument is. Als je terug kijkt op je eigen posts, dan zal je opvallen dat je niet met goede argumenten komt.
> 
> Je roept maar iets en als ik vraag waarom, dan weiger je antwoorden. 
> 
> Dat is geen gebrek aan sportiviteit en integriteit aan mijn kant. Maar aan jouw kant.*


Je zegt nu tegen mij wat ik tegen jou zeg.

Hoelang wil je blijven doorgaan met deze leugentjes?

Want vooralsnog zijn mijn argumenten prima.

Jij vindt alleen van niet.

Jouw zaak, niet de mijne.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Op dezelfde manier als jij beweert exact te weten wat ik doe en denk.
> 
> Vooralsnog bak je er nog steeds niets van.
> 
> Cc*


Ik ben vandaag in de Cc mode  :knipoog: 

Ach ja, ik bak nog wat, dat kan ik van jou niet zeggen.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ik ben vandaag in de Cc mode 
> 
> Ach ja, ik bak nog wat, dat kan ik van jou niet zeggen.*


Voor de Cc-mode moet je een stuk intelligenter en integerder zijn.

Vooralsnog ben je gewoon een zielige low-life.

Niets meer, niets minder.

Cc

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Om even te reageren op Hindustan.
> 
> De rol van Osama Bin Laden is heel onduidelijk. Niet een journalist, deskundige of veiligheidsdienst kent zijn rol. 
> 
> Er wordt wel geanalyseerd en gekeken wat het zou kunnen zijn. Maar niemand kan met zekerheid zeggen 'hij is de opdrachtgever' of 'hij zorgt voor het geld'. 
> 
> In de media is een heel vertekend beeld van Bin Laden ontstaan. Omdat hij als eerste in beeld kwam na de aanslagen. Hij heeft meerdere keren opgeroepen tot aanslagen en heeft ook de aanslagen goedgekeurd. Maar niet opgeist. 
> 
> Om deze reden werd hij gezien als hoofdverdachte en dat is eigenlijk altijd zo gebleven. Maar zekerheid bestaat niet. En in een eerlijk proces zou hij zelfs niet verdacht zijn, omdat er gewoon zo weinig bewijs is van zijn rol in 11 september.*


Kijk die man is gewoon ongrijpbaar, dat klopt.
Ongrijpbaar, ook in zijn denkwijze.
Hij doet het niet voor het geld...hij komt uit een rijke familie, is zelf rijk, heeft veel te verliezen want zijn familie is echt mega-groot.
Hij is geen gek, altijd kalm..

Maar komop Gio, als directe bewijzen al ontbreken, dan zijn er nog genoeg indirecte.
Een heel frappante is bijv. dat na 9/11 toen het Amerikaans luchtruim even voor iedereen gesloten was, de familie van Bin Laden een vlucht heeft gemaakt exit the States.
Dit was tevens ook voedingsbodem voor de theorie dat de Amerikanen medeplichtig zouden kunnen zijn aan 9/11.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Voor de Cc-mode moet je een stuk intelligenter en integerder zijn.
> 
> Vooralsnog ben je gewoon een zielige low-life.
> 
> Niets meer, niets minder.
> 
> Cc*


Helaas voor jou, zijn beide eisen niet van toepassing voor de Cc mode. 

En wat betreft de zielige low-life, een beetje jammer dat Cc niet veel variatie heeft in haar uitspraken, net of je vocabulaire niet verder rijkt

----------


## GiovanniHN

Hoe vaak ga je jezelf nog herhalen?

Terwijl het zo makkelijk is om mij onderuit te halen. Kom gewoon met een goed argument, eentje die je kan onderbouwen en bewijzen. Een citaat, een artikel, een onderzoek. In ieder geval iets dat verder gaat dan 'het is mijn mening'. 

Je zegt zelf dat je goed kan discussiren, dus dan weet je ook wel dat je eigen mening, zonder onderbouwing, niet telt in een discussie. En dat is een feit. 
Dus dan is het toch ook logisch dat ik zoiets niet accepteer als een geldig argument. 

Dat is alleen maar logisch en heeft niks te maken met mijn persoonlijkheid.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Een heel frappante is bijv. dat na 9/11 toen het Amerikaans luchtruim even voor iedereen gesloten was, de familie van Bin Laden een vlucht heeft gemaakt exit the States.
> Dit was tevens ook voedingsbodem voor de theorie dat de Amerikanen medeplichtig zouden kunnen zijn aan 9/11.*


Ik denk dat dat eerder de Amerikanen verdacht maakt dan Bin Laden.
Want hij heeft helemaal geen contact met zijn familie.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Helaas voor jou, zijn beide eisen niet van toepassing voor de Cc mode. 
> 
> En wat betreft de zielige low-life, een beetje jammer dat Cc niet veel variatie heeft in haar uitspraken, net of je vocabulaire niet verder rijkt*


Ik heb geen variatie nodig om jou af te bokken.

Daarnaast ben jij niet degene die bepaalt of ik die eigenschappen heb, dat ben ik.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Hoe vaak ga je jezelf nog herhalen?
> 
> Terwijl het zo makkelijk is om mij onderuit te halen. Kom gewoon met een goed argument, eentje die je kan onderbouwen en bewijzen. Een citaat, een artikel, een onderzoek. In ieder geval iets dat verder gaat dan 'het is mijn mening'. 
> 
> Je zegt zelf dat je goed kan discussiren, dus dan weet je ook wel dat je eigen mening, zonder onderbouwing, niet telt in een discussie. En dat is een feit. 
> Dus dan is het toch ook logisch dat ik zoiets niet accepteer als een geldig argument. 
> 
> Dat is alleen maar logisch en heeft niks te maken met mijn persoonlijkheid.*


Net zovaak jij jezelf herhaalt.

Ik heb al goede argumenten gegeven.

Leer dat eens accepteren.

Ik ga nu ff boodschapjes doen met mijn huisgenootjes.

Ik reageer strakjes wel weer op jou en die low-life.

Misschien dat je in die tussentijd wat integriteit hebt gekweekt.

Cc

----------


## GiovanniHN

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Kijk die man is gewoon ongrijpbaar, dat klopt.
> Ongrijpbaar, ook in zijn denkwijze.
> Hij doet het niet voor het geld...hij komt uit een rijke familie, is zelf rijk, heeft veel te verliezen want zijn familie is echt mega-groot.
> Hij is geen gek, altijd kalm..
> 
> Maar komop Gio, als directe bewijzen al ontbreken, dan zijn er nog genoeg indirecte.
> Een heel frappante is bijv. dat na 9/11 toen het Amerikaans luchtruim even voor iedereen gesloten was, de familie van Bin Laden een vlucht heeft gemaakt exit the States.
> Dit was tevens ook voedingsbodem voor de theorie dat de Amerikanen medeplichtig zouden kunnen zijn aan 9/11.*


Het is nog de vraag hoe rijk hij nou eigenlijk is. Hij heeft heel veel geld verloren in het verleden. Maar hij doet het inderdaad niet voor het geld. 
Als je kijkt naar zijn achtergrond, dan zie je dat hij een grote tegenstander is van het Saudische regime. Daar richt hij zich tegen. De VS is later gekomen. De redenen daarvoor zijn divers. Het heeft te maken met Desert Storm. Bin Laden wilde vechten tegen Hussein, maar mocht niet van de Saudische regering. Die de Amerikanen dit lieten doen.
Het heeft te maken met een vergroting van de aanhang. Want er zijn meer tegenstanders van de VS dan Saudi-Arabi. 
Het heeft te maken met de invloed van de VS op SA. Als je bijvoorbeeld schade toe zou kunnen brengen op de VS, dan richt je indirect ook schade toe aan SA. 
En er zijn waarschijnlijk nog veel meer redenen.

Indirect bewijs is er heel vaag tegen Bin Laden. Iets dat niet veel verder gaat dan 'hij spraak ooit met..'. Op basis daarvan kan je onmogelijk zeggen dat hij verantwoordelijk was voor 11 september. 

Er is wel bewijs tegen anderen. Iets dat veel verder gaat dan het bewijs tegen Bin Laden. En daar had de VS zich van het begin af aan op moeten richten. Net zoals gedaan wordt bij de eerste aanslag op het WTC. Toen werden ook alleen de echte daders opgepakt en veroordeeld. Zonder dat er allerlei andere landen of religies bij betrokken werden. 

Dat de Bin Ladens het land uit mochten vluchten. Betekent niet zo heel veel, omdat het contact tussen Osama en de rest lang niet meer zo goed is. Ze mochten vluchten omdat ze anders gewoon afgemaakt zouden worden. Maar, het was slimmer geweest om ze eerst te ondervragen en ze daarna in het geheim te laten vluchten.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik heb geen variatie nodig om jou af te bokken.
> 
> Daarnaast ben jij niet degene die bepaalt of ik die eigenschappen heb, dat ben ik.
> 
> Cc*


Iemand met het iq van nul kan voor zichzelf bepalen dat ie heel intelligent is, maar vergeleken met andere is het maar een onintelligente figuur. 

Dus jij kan voor jezelf lopen bepalen dat jij zo bijzonder bent, wat je ongetwijfeld bent, maar je moet jezelf vergelijken met anderen. En niet iedere ochtend in de spiegel kijken, en jezelf intelligent noemen. 

In deze hele topic heb je me niet kunnen imponeren met je intelligentie en al helemaal niet met je tactvolheid. Des te meer heb je me lopen ergeren met je lompe opmerkingen.

En wat betreft, je hebt me afgebokt, leuk voor je. Als ik je daar blij mee maak  :Smilie:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Couscousje, met de nadruk op 'je'.

Je weet net zo goed als ik, dat je uitgeluld bent. De reden dat ik mezelf herhaal is omdat jij anders niet wil luisteren. Je hoeft alleen maar te antwoorden, maar dat doe je niet. Je blijft dezelfde oppervlakkige zaken noemen. 

Daar kan ik natuurlijk niks mee. Het zou deze discussie helpen als je inderdaad in zou gaan op de dingen die ik zeg. Bijvoorbeeld over de kwaliteit van een argument. 

Maar dat doe je niet. Je blijft zeggen 'mijn argumenten zijn goed'. Geen onderbouwing, of wat dan ook. En dat hoort wel in een discussie. Want anders ben je ongeloofwaardig. 

Ik heb dus ook geen zin om verder hierop in te gaan zolang jij oppervlakkige antwoorden blijft geven. 

Ook kan ik het niet waarderen dat je opeens zegt dat ik geen integriteit hebt. De persoon die hier aan het schelden is, dat ben jij. Ik ben beleefd gebleven, met zo hier en daar een wat minder beleefde opmerking  :Smilie: 

Het lijkt me dus ook verstandiger dat je eerst eens goed naar jezelf kijkt en beseft op wat voor manier jij discussieert. Als je dat lukt ben ik bereid verder te reageren op jou.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Couscousje, met de nadruk op 'je'.
> 
> Je weet net zo goed als ik, dat je uitgeluld bent. De reden dat ik mezelf herhaal is omdat jij anders niet wil luisteren. Je hoeft alleen maar te antwoorden, maar dat doe je niet. Je blijft dezelfde oppervlakkige zaken noemen. 
> 
> Daar kan ik natuurlijk niks mee. Het zou deze discussie helpen als je inderdaad in zou gaan op de dingen die ik zeg. Bijvoorbeeld over de kwaliteit van een argument. 
> 
> Maar dat doe je niet. Je blijft zeggen 'mijn argumenten zijn goed'. Geen onderbouwing, of wat dan ook. En dat hoort wel in een discussie. Want anders ben je ongeloofwaardig. 
> 
> ...



Pas op, ze gaat je zo afbokken

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Je hebt in Nederland welliswaar de vrijheid om je eigen mening te vormen maar dat heb je met koken ook. Je kan naar de markt gaan en verschillenden produkten uitzoeken vergelijken en kopen. Je komt thuis je zoekt of bedenkt verschillende recepten en je kiest er eentje uit. JE gaat koken ondertussen kan je ook nog van idee veranderen. Maar je kan ook een kant en klaremaaltijd kopen in de supermarkt en die in een magnetron opwarmen en dan ben je ook klaar. Dan heb je ook gekookt.
> 
> En zo is het ook met nadenken en een eigen mening vormen. JE kan verschillende bronnen raadplegen vergelijken nadenken en nog eens nadenken en nog meer kennis zoeken en daar over nadenken.
> MAar je kan ook een mening overnemen van iemand en doen alsof je zelf heb nagedacht.
> En ik merk de laaste tijd hier in NEderland onzettend veel magnetronmeningen. PING ik heb een MENING!
> 
> *


Okay, duidelijk  :Smilie:  
Er wordt de laatste jaren inderdaad heel wat afgepingt in Nederland.Het grappige is dat men vaak ook gewoon de exacte bewoording gebruikt van de persoon van wie ze het hebben overgenomen.
Veel mensen kennen ook het begrip "vermoedelijk" nog steeds niet.Zet ergens in de krant het woord vermoedelijk tussen, en de meerderheid gaat er al van uit dat het op feiten gebaseerd is.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Okay, duidelijk  
> Er wordt de laatste jaren inderdaad heel wat afgepingt in Nederland.Het grappige is dat men vaak ook gewoon de exacte bewoording gebruikt van de persoon van wie ze het hebben overgenomen.
> *


Inderdaad je weet precies wie ze hebben gehoord. :hihi: 





> Veel mensen kennen ook het begrip "vermoedelijk" nog steeds niet.Zet ergens in de krant het woord vermoedelijk tussen, en de meerderheid gaat er al van uit dat het op feiten gebaseerd is.


Mensen zijn vrij om te denken betekent ook niet dat ze het doen.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

quote:
Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN
Een heel frappante is bijv. dat na 9/11 toen het Amerikaans luchtruim even voor iedereen gesloten was, de familie van Bin Laden een vlucht heeft gemaakt exit the States.
Dit was tevens ook voedingsbodem voor de theorie dat de Amerikanen medeplichtig zouden kunnen zijn aan 9/11.

quote Tanouanza
Ik denk dat dat eerder de Amerikanen verdacht maakt dan Bin Laden.
Want hij heeft helemaal geen contact met zijn familie.

-------------------------

Ja dat bedoelde ik ook met mijn laatste zin!  :Smilie:

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *quote:
> Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN
> Een heel frappante is bijv. dat na 9/11 toen het Amerikaans luchtruim even voor iedereen gesloten was, de familie van Bin Laden een vlucht heeft gemaakt exit the States.
> Dit was tevens ook voedingsbodem voor de theorie dat de Amerikanen medeplichtig zouden kunnen zijn aan 9/11.
> 
> quote Tanouanza
> Ik denk dat dat eerder de Amerikanen verdacht maakt dan Bin Laden.
> Want hij heeft helemaal geen contact met zijn familie.
> ...


Oke dan had ik niet goed gelezen. :knipoog:

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Het is nog de vraag hoe rijk hij nou eigenlijk is. Hij heeft heel veel geld verloren in het verleden. Maar hij doet het inderdaad niet voor het geld. 
> Als je kijkt naar zijn achtergrond, dan zie je dat hij een grote tegenstander is van het Saudische regime. Daar richt hij zich tegen. De VS is later gekomen. De redenen daarvoor zijn divers. Het heeft te maken met Desert Storm. Bin Laden wilde vechten tegen Hussein, maar mocht niet van de Saudische regering. Die de Amerikanen dit lieten doen.
> Het heeft te maken met een vergroting van de aanhang. Want er zijn meer tegenstanders van de VS dan Saudi-Arabi. 
> Het heeft te maken met de invloed van de VS op SA. Als je bijvoorbeeld schade toe zou kunnen brengen op de VS, dan richt je indirect ook schade toe aan SA. 
> En er zijn waarschijnlijk nog veel meer redenen.
> 
> Indirect bewijs is er heel vaag tegen Bin Laden. Iets dat niet veel verder gaat dan 'hij spraak ooit met..'. Op basis daarvan kan je onmogelijk zeggen dat hij verantwoordelijk was voor 11 september. 
> 
> ...


Een mysterie dus. Een van de laatste vrijbuiters der Aarde...
Op de een of andere gekke manier zie ik die man ook niet als het monster waar ze hem voor uitmaken, maar uiterlijk en uiterlijke schijn is bedriegelijk natuurlijk.

Over zijn financin, dat was ik dus ff helemaal vergeten he.
Want Bin Laden heeft ruim voor de ramp flink zodanig gespeculeerd op de beurs, dat hij er flink aan heeft verdiend.
En jah, hij heeft flink verloren en ze hebben op veel deviezen van hem beslag gelegd.
Maar ik denk desondanks niet dat we ons zorgen hoeven maken over 's mans financile positie.
Het is me wel een geval hoor, die kerel :rambo:

----------


## Iwan

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik geloof dat dit filmpje over Islamisme gaat.
> 
> Daar zit naar mijn weten een wezenlijk verschil in, vergeleken met Islam, de religie.
> 
> Cc*


Islamisme bestaat niet of zullen wij nieuwe termen gaan bedenken. Christenisme, blankisme, joodisme ..enz. Wat vind jij hiervan.

----------


## Iwan

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wat doen jullie zielig opeens?
> 
> In plaats van in actie te komen tegen hetgeen dat in dat filmpje wordt vertoond, de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist en zullen we nog blijven zien, wordt ons aangeraden het filmpje af te zetten?
> 
> Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?
> 
> ...


De vreedzame moslimpes stellen ook het zelfde vraag op:
Wat doen de vreedzaam christenen met hun christenen terroristen?
Wat doen de vreedzaam joden met hun joden terroristen?
Wat doen de cummunisten met hun communisten terroristen?
Wat doen de atheisen met hun atheisen terroristen?....enz
Zo sempel ligt het, maar nadenken is niet je stekke punt, blijkbaar?

----------


## GiovanniHN

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Een mysterie dus. Een van de laatste vrijbuiters der Aarde...
> Op de een of andere gekke manier zie ik die man ook niet als het monster waar ze hem voor uitmaken, maar uiterlijk en uiterlijke schijn is bedriegelijk natuurlijk.
> 
> *


Op zich heeft hij weinig tot niks gedaan. Zelfs al is hij verantwoordelijk voor de aanslagen die zijn gepleegd, dan nog was hij niet fysiek aanwezig. 

Er zijn ook twijfels over zijn rol in de oorlog tegen de Sovjets. De een zegt dat hij meegevochten heeft, de ander zegt van niet. Daar is dus ook nog onduidelijkheid over. 

Maar de kans bestaat, dat hij nog nooit iemand gedood heeft. 

Bin Laden is echter wel een goede manipulator. Dat is ook het grote gevaar van Bin Laden. Geef hem een camera en hij heeft zo tientallen sympathisanten erbij. Dat is ook de grote fout die gemaakt is door de VS. Ze hadden hem nooit als het grootste terroristische gevaar moeten presenteren. Want daardoor kreeg hij alle aandacht. Die heeft hij goed weten te gebruiken. Zelfs zo goed, dat de halve wereld bang is voor een man die misschien nog nooit een kogel heeft afgeschoten.

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Bin Laden is echter wel een goede manipulator. Dat is ook het grote gevaar van Bin Laden. Geef hem een camera en hij heeft zo tientallen sympathisanten erbij. Dat is ook de grote fout die gemaakt is door de VS. Ze hadden hem nooit als het grootste terroristische gevaar moeten presenteren. Want daardoor kreeg hij alle aandacht. Die heeft hij goed weten te gebruiken. Zelfs zo goed, dat de halve wereld bang is voor een man die misschien nog nooit een kogel heeft afgeschoten.*


Voor iemand die al dood is sinds 2001 krijgt hij veel voor elkaar inderdaad  :duim:

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Spoetnik_ 
> *Voor iemand die al dood is sinds 2001 krijgt hij veel voor elkaar inderdaad *


Hij was toch daarna nog in en fillempie te zien? Net toen het gerucht dat ie dood zou zijn zo'n beetje als feit werd aangenomen kwam ie weer uit op film. Nou ja, 't zijn maar fillempies. Eigenlijk. Misschien is ie niks anders dan een common moviestar.

----------


## Tomas

En als osama eigenlijk niet meer is dan de spiruteel leider en financier, wie waren dan de bedenkers achter 911? Dat een stelletje gesjeesde studenten from all over the world dat in elkaar geflanst zouden hebben geloof ik ook niet. Daar mot een vorm van organisatie achter zitten. En niet zo'n kleintje ook.

----------


## GiovanniHN

Vlieglessen nemen en de piloten vermoorden met mesjes die je legaal mee mag nemen in een vliegtuig en dan alsmaar rechtdoor vliegen. Dat is eigenlijk een hele simpele samenvatting van de 9/11 aanslagen. 

Het was geen groot opgezete terreuraanslag. En had ook voorkomen kunnen worden als de vliegtuigen inderdaad neer waren gehaald. Dat is natuurlijk wel afhankelijk van waar de vliegtuigen op dat moment vlogen. Want het haalt niet veel uit om een vliegtuig neer te schieten waarna die op Times Square valt. 

De aanslagen zijn natuurlijk wel georganiseerd. Maar was veel makkelijker uit te voeren dan bijvoorbeeld de aanslagen in Madrid. Al is het alleen maar omdat in Madrid explosieven zijn gebruikt.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Vlieglessen nemen en de piloten vermoorden met mesjes die je legaal mee mag nemen in een vliegtuig en dan alsmaar rechtdoor vliegen. Dat is eigenlijk een hele simpele samenvatting van de 9/11 aanslagen. 
> 
> Het was geen groot opgezete terreuraanslag. En had ook voorkomen kunnen worden als de vliegtuigen inderdaad neer waren gehaald. Dat is natuurlijk wel afhankelijk van waar de vliegtuigen op dat moment vlogen. Want het haalt niet veel uit om een vliegtuig neer te schieten waarna die op Times Square valt. 
> 
> De aanslagen zijn natuurlijk wel georganiseerd. Maar was veel makkelijker uit te voeren dan bijvoorbeeld de aanslagen in Madrid. Al is het alleen maar omdat in Madrid explosieven zijn gebruikt.*


Je maakt het veel te simpel. Het is uitgevoerd door minstens een man of 9. Die volledig in het geheim hebben samengewerkt om tot deze ultieme daad te komen. Dat is heel erg knap. Op een bepaalde manier dan. Dat dit vliegkunstje niet zo vreselijk moeilijk is snap ik ook wel. De kunst is om mensen zo ver te krijgen zonder dat er iemand lucht van krijgt. Probeer dat maar eens.

----------


## GiovanniHN

Dat valt wel mee. Er zitten duizenden mensen in trainingskampen. Die leren elkaar daar kennen en sommige blijven contact houden. Dan heb je al snel een groep van een paar mensen. Als dan een iemand de leiding neemt en de rest gewoon volgt. Dan kan je erg snel een aanslag plegen met een kleine groep vertrouwelingen. 

Moeilijker is het als er sprake is van een grote groep. Als je met bijvoorbeeld 50 man bent, dan is het echt lastig om een aanslag goed uit te voeren. Want je moet rekening houden met mensen die hun mond voorbij kunnen praten en infiltratie. 

Het is dus op zich ook logisch dat de meeste succesvolle aanslagen gepleegd worden door een kleine groep mensen, en soms zelf door eenlingen.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Dat valt wel mee. Er zitten duizenden mensen in trainingskampen. Die leren elkaar daar kennen en sommige blijven contact houden. Dan heb je al snel een groep van een paar mensen. Als dan een iemand de leiding neemt en de rest gewoon volgt. Dan kan je erg snel een aanslag plegen met een kleine groep vertrouwelingen. 
> 
> Moeilijker is het als er sprake is van een grote groep. Als je met bijvoorbeeld 50 man bent, dan is het echt lastig om een aanslag goed uit te voeren. Want je moet rekening houden met mensen die hun mond voorbij kunnen praten en infiltratie. 
> 
> Het is dus op zich ook logisch dat de meeste succesvolle aanslagen gepleegd worden door een kleine groep mensen, en soms zelf door eenlingen.*


En die trainingskampen die groeien gewoon spontaan uit de grond?

En hoe kom je bij het getal van 50? Mijn ervaring is dat het met 3 meestal uit de klauwen loopt. Daarom ben ik ook maar gestopt met conspiracy.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Tamza_N_Rif_ 
> *[AVI=http://x200.putfile.com/videos/c7-12215285226.wmv]starttijd=00:00:00&speelduur=00:00:00[/AVI]
> 
> http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Nederland-anno-2005
> 
> Walgelijk. Ze hebben zelfs dezelfde opzet gebruikt als terroristen als Zarqawi. En dit filmpje is allerminst een persiflage oid.
> 
> Ik raad jullie overigens aan het filmpje vanaf het midden uit te zetten. De beelden worden dan te gruwelijk.*


gek genoeg voel ik me niet aangesproken door dit filmpje, net zo min dat ik me niet aangesproken voel als terroristen in de naam van Allah kelen van vrouwen, kinderen en onschuldige burgers doorsnijden danwel ze opblazen...


haat heeft nou eenmaal een uitlaatklep nodig van welke kant het ook komt...
haat probeer ik zo veel mogelijk dwars door me heen te laten stromen zodat ik er zelf niet in mee word gesleurd.. haat leidt tot onrecht en onrecht tot......

----------


## GiovanniHN

De trainingskampen zijn oude CIA-kampen die werden opgezet om mensen te trainen voor de oorlog tegen de Sovjets. Die dingen bestaan nog steeds en worden daarom ook gebruikt. 

Bin Laden zou er ook enkele opgezet hebben in de jaren '80 en die worden ook nog gebruikt. Dus daarmee is gelijk ook al een link gelegd tussen Bin Laden en het huidige terrorisme. 

Ik kwam op het getal 50 omdat dat ongeveer het aantal is van mensen die opgepakt zijn rond de aanslagen in Madrid. Dan is het natuurlijk wel de vraag of al die mensen schuldig zijn. Want er is maar een klein aantal waar echt bewijs tegen is.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *De trainingskampen zijn oude CIA-kampen die werden opgezet om mensen te trainen voor de oorlog tegen de Sovjets. Die dingen bestaan nog steeds en worden daarom ook gebruikt. 
> 
> Bin Laden zou er ook enkele opgezet hebben in de jaren '80 en die worden ook nog gebruikt. Dus daarmee is gelijk ook al een link gelegd tussen Bin Laden en het huidige terrorisme. 
> 
> Ik kwam op het getal 50 omdat dat ongeveer het aantal is van mensen die opgepakt zijn rond de aanslagen in Madrid. Dan is het natuurlijk wel de vraag of al die mensen schuldig zijn. Want er is maar een klein aantal waar echt bewijs tegen is.*


Die kampen worden nog altijd gerund, beheerd in stand gehouden, van voedsel, wapens en trainers voorzien. Dat is een organisatie die nog altijd bestaat dus. Dat ie ooit door de cia is opgezet doet niet meer ter zake. Iemand moet het nu sponsoren en een zekere vorm van organisatie in stand willen houden.

Dat je die 50 daarvan afleid, vind ik wat erg grote stappen. Je weet niet of dat er 50 waren. Het kunnen er minder zijn, maar ook veel meer. En het zegt niks over of het dan nog haalbaar is of niet. Want enerzijds is het weldegelijk gelukt, anderzijds zijn ze opgepakt. En bij statistieken heb je een grotere populatie nodig om iets zinnigs te beweren.

----------


## GiovanniHN

Dat runnen kan door iedereen gebeuren. Daar hoeft niet per se 1 grote organisatie achter te zitten, maar bijvoorbeeld een paar rijke investeerders. Dat het CIA-kampen zijn heb ik er alleen bij verteld om aan te geven waarom ze opgericht zijn en door wie. En ook om aan te geven dat het hypocriet is van veiligheidsdiensten om Bin Laden's rol alleen maar af te leiden van kampen die ooit door hem zijn opgezet, terwijl de CIA hetzelfde heeft gedaan. 

Zelf denk ik dat de aanslagen in Madrid zijn gelukt omdat er weinig aandacht was voor andere vormen van terrorisme naast de ETA. 
Echt heel hard kan ik dat niet maken, maar het is wel logisch omdat de ETA heel hard maar ook succesvol is aangepakt. Terwijl een andere grote groep een gigantische aanslag kon plegen, zonder zelfs maar in het vizier te zijn geweest van de Spaanse veiligheidsdienst (voor zover bekend).

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Hij was toch daarna nog in en fillempie te zien? Net toen het gerucht dat ie dood zou zijn zo'n beetje als feit werd aangenomen kwam ie weer uit op film. Nou ja, 't zijn maar fillempies. Eigenlijk. Misschien is ie niks anders dan een common moviestar.*


De banden die werden getoond waren oude beelden en die band is werd getoond aan de vooravond van de Amerikaanse verkiezingen was van een nagemaakte Bin Laden.

Discovery Channel toonde aan samen met Moving Picture Company hoe goed het mogelijk is om een dode man weer te leven te maken in filmbeelden in "Virtual History - The Secret Plot to Kill Hitler".

Hier is een press release:
http://www.eyetronics.com/news/press041201.pdf

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> * Terwijl een andere grote groep een gigantische aanslag kon plegen, zonder zelfs maar in het vizier te zijn geweest van de Spaanse veiligheidsdienst (voor zover bekend).*


Ze waren wel in het vizier van de veiligheidsdienst. De veiligheidsdienst heeft de terroristen zelfs geholpen om aan explosies te komen.

----------


## tr_imparator

Wat is het probleem eigenlijk?

----------


## helly2002

Wat doen jullie zielig opeens?

In plaats van in actie te komen tegen hetgeen dat in dat filmpje wordt vertoond, de dingen die in naam van onze religie gedaan worden en dat dat gebeurt is een feit, daar hebben we de bewijzen van gezien zojuist en zullen we nog blijven zien, wordt ons aangeraden het filmpje af te zetten?

Omdat het te walgelijk wordt?

Of omdat wij te walgelijk worden?

Want het is volkomen terecht dat de Westerse samenleving dit soort filmpjes maakt.

Volkomen terecht om te vechten tegen iets wat puur kwaad is, pure haat.

En dat allemaal in de naam van Islam.

En wat doen de "vreedzame moslimpjes"?

Die zetten het filmpje af.

Taz.

Cc



nee hitler kwam erin voor dat stuit tegen de borst ook al zijn er genoeg die haat tegen de joden heben vanwege de palestijnen dat zijn ook de gene die het hardst roepen over de zogenaamde nl rechtse kliek de teksten die erin zatten vind ik fout maar de rest mag best het is allemaal gebeurd wel een misselijk makend filmpie maar ok .

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik snap die ophef over dat filmpje niet zo.

Er is zoveel troep op het internet, vele malen erger dan dit nog, als je dit al erg vindt, want een oproep tot geweld zit er niet in.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Iwan_ 
> *Islamisme bestaat niet of zullen wij nieuwe termen gaan bedenken. Christenisme, blankisme, joodisme ..enz. Wat vind jij hiervan.*


Het staat anders netjes gedefinieerd in het woordenboek, Iwan.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Couscousje, met de nadruk op 'je'.
> 
> Je weet net zo goed als ik, dat je uitgeluld bent. De reden dat ik mezelf herhaal is omdat jij anders niet wil luisteren. Je hoeft alleen maar te antwoorden, maar dat doe je niet. Je blijft dezelfde oppervlakkige zaken noemen. 
> 
> Daar kan ik natuurlijk niks mee. Het zou deze discussie helpen als je inderdaad in zou gaan op de dingen die ik zeg. Bijvoorbeeld over de kwaliteit van een argument. 
> 
> Maar dat doe je niet. Je blijft zeggen 'mijn argumenten zijn goed'. Geen onderbouwing, of wat dan ook. En dat hoort wel in een discussie. Want anders ben je ongeloofwaardig. 
> 
> ...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik heb hier geloof ik al op gereageerd.

Waarom je je tekst 2 keer plaatst en die van mij laat verwijderen, is me een raadsel.

Alhoewel: het zal van alles met je gebrek aan integriteit te maken hebben.

Ik denk dat het verstandig is als jij eens leert dat je je mening en je maatstaven niet kan opdringen aan anderen. Je hebt een dictatoriale manier van "discussieren" en ik leen me daar gewoon niet voor. Je bent een leugenaar omdat je liegt, anders kon je geen punt maken. Je bent niet integer, omdat je liegt en niet wilt erkennen dat je liegt. En je ben absoluut niet in staat om mij van mijn repliek te dienen, omdat jij van betere huize moet komen met je "dat is geen goed argument". Want of een argument goed of slecht is, dat bepaal jij niet, superkneus.

Overigens is schelden een deugd.

Het zijn echter altijd de slachtoffertjes die er wat anders van proberen te maken.

Leugenachtige slachtoffertjes, in jouw geval.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Iemand met het iq van nul kan voor zichzelf bepalen dat ie heel intelligent is, maar vergeleken met andere is het maar een onintelligente figuur. 
> 
> Dus jij kan voor jezelf lopen bepalen dat jij zo bijzonder bent, wat je ongetwijfeld bent, maar je moet jezelf vergelijken met anderen. En niet iedere ochtend in de spiegel kijken, en jezelf intelligent noemen. 
> 
> In deze hele topic heb je me niet kunnen imponeren met je intelligentie en al helemaal niet met je tactvolheid. Des te meer heb je me lopen ergeren met je lompe opmerkingen.
> 
> En wat betreft, je hebt me afgebokt, leuk voor je. Als ik je daar blij mee maak *


Ook voor jou geldt dat ik al heb gereageerd:

Ik zie geen enkele noodzaak in het imponeren van iemand die hier alleen zijn laatste doodsrochel komt tentoonspreiden, omdat ie al verbaal is uitgemoord. 

Dus zoek liever hulp voor je trauma.

En vraag een opvoedcursus aan voor je moeder, omdat ze er bij jou niets van heeft gebakken.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Iwan_ 
> *De vreedzame moslimpes stellen ook het zelfde vraag op:
> Wat doen de vreedzaam christenen met hun christenen terroristen?
> Wat doen de vreedzaam joden met hun joden terroristen?
> Wat doen de cummunisten met hun communisten terroristen?
> Wat doen de atheisen met hun atheisen terroristen?....enz
> Zo sempel ligt het, maar nadenken is niet je stekke punt, blijkbaar?*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nadenken is anders meer niet jouw sterke punt.

Wat wauwel je toch allemaal, ventje?

Ik begrijp werkelijk geen snars van wat je zegt.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ook voor jou geldt dat ik al heb gereageerd:
> 
> Ik zie geen enkele noodzaak in het imponeren van iemand die hier alleen zijn laatste doodsrochel komt tentoonspreiden, omdat ie al verbaal is uitgemoord. 
> 
> Dus zoek liever hulp voor je trauma.
> 
> En vraag een opvoedcursus aan voor je moeder, omdat ze er bij jou niets van heeft gebakken.
> 
> Cc*


En wederom verdraai je de woorden van een ander  :jammer: 

Ga lekker een rondje fietsen

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *En wederom verdraai je de woorden van een ander 
> 
> Ga lekker een rondje fietsen*


Ik doe jou na.

Ga zelf fietsen, dan heb je tenminste eens een doel in je leven, ramptoerist.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik doe jou na.
> 
> Ga zelf fietsen, dan heb je tenminste eens een doel in je leven, ramptoerist.
> 
> Cc*



Kijk, nu heb je me volledig afgebokt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik heb een doel, en dat is jou voorlopig het leven zuur te maken. 

En ik blijf erbij, die laatste post op deze topic gun ik je niet. En als je vindt dat ik nu erg irritant bent, kijk dan ff in de spiegel, en realiseer je dat mijn irritantheid een gevolg is van jou manier van posten en de trieste opmerkingen die je maakt  :Smilie: 

En voor de rest, sja mijn trieste leven heeft toch geen diepgang en daarbij, doordat mijn uitkering maandelijks binnenstroomt (van jouw belastingcenten) hoef ik ook niet te werken, en heb daardoor des te meer tijd jou te beletten de laatste post met onzin te posten op deze topic. NIet dat het me zal lukken, maar kan altijd mijn best doen  :Smilie:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Kijk, nu heb je me volledig afgebokt  
> 
> Ik heb een doel, en dat is jou voorlopig het leven zuur te maken. 
> 
> En ik blijf erbij, die laatste post op deze topic gun ik je niet. En als je vindt dat ik nu erg irritant bent, kijk dan ff in de spiegel, en realiseer je dat mijn irritantheid een gevolg is van jou manier van posten en de trieste opmerkingen die je maakt 
> 
> En voor de rest, sja mijn trieste leven heeft toch geen diepgang en daarbij, doordat mijn uitkering maandelijks binnenstroomt (van jouw belastingcenten) hoef ik ook niet te werken, en heb daardoor des te meer tijd jou te beletten de laatste post met onzin te posten op deze topic. NIet dat het me zal lukken, maar kan altijd mijn best doen *


Mij het leven zuur maken zal je nooit lukken.

Ik bok een Pb-kneus zoals jij af in een handomdraai, ik hoef er niet eens bij te kijken.

En je haalt maar alle capriolen uit die je wilt, traumalijder.

Ik blijf erbij dat je moeder wat beter haar best had moeten doen bij je opvoeding, dan had ze je kunnen leren dan mensen tegen elkaar opstoken en ramptoerisme geen deugden zijn en je wel degelijk eens mensen tegen zult komen die je publiekelijk te schande zullen zetten om je kutkarakter, schijtvent.

 :zwaai: 

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Mij het leven zuur maken zal je nooit lukken.
> 
> Ik bok een Pb-kneus zoals jij af in een handomdraai, ik hoef er niet eens bij te kijken.
> 
> En je haalt maar alle capriolen uit die je wilt, traumalijder.
> 
> Ik blijf erbij dat je moeder wat beter haar best had moeten doen bij je opvoeding, dan had ze je kunnen leren dan mensen tegen elkaar opstoken en ramptoerisme geen deugden zijn en je wel degelijk eens mensen tegen zult komen die je publiekelijk te schande zullen zetten om je kutkarakter, schijtvent.
> 
> ...




Je hebt me wederom afgebokt, jij bent echt moeilijk meiske  :duim: 

Weet je wat zo leuk is aan jou, een ieder in de wereld die begint over mijn moeder zou me furieus maken. Maar als je erover begint, schiet ik in de lach. Als je me op n of andere manier wil terecht wijzen, kun je familie etc beter weglaten, en komen met onderbouwingen van je opmerkingen. 

Maar je hebt reeds bewezen een simpele vraag van Giovanni niet te kunnen beantwoorden. Een simpele onderbouwing van een zware beschuldiging heb je niet kunnen geven. Het enige wat je dan doet, is maar een proleten antwoord geven, in de hoop dat de ander het maar voor lief neemt. En zodra deze hierop inhaakt, begin je te schelden. 
Maar goed, ik kan in herhaling blijven vallen, maar je neemt het toch niet op. 

Maar goed, ga lekker fietsen  :tik:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *"Onderbouwingen" papegaai je ook ff na van Giovanni.
> 
> Maar ik heb reeds bewezen dat ik 2 sukkels zoals jij en Giovanni maar al te makkelijk van hun repliek kan dienen. 
> 
> Het feit dat jullie beiden tot nog toe geen ene malse kut hebben bereikt met jullie stuiptrekkingen, is het "bewijs".
> 
> En ik vind het prachtig om je uit te schelden.
> 
> ...



Als sinds de dag dat ik een poging heb gewaagd, loop ik dat te zeggen tegen je. En heel merkwaardig, dat anderen dat ook vinden. Als jij enigzins openstond voor de mening/kritiek van een ander, dan was je reeds opgevallen dat het probleem bij jou ligt, en niet bij de rest van de wereld.

Wat moet ik bereikt hebben  :verward: 

Kom maar op met je volgende scheldkannon, ff kijken of ik er last van zal hebben. Als ik jou serieus zou nemen dan moet er ergens een boullo in mijn kop los zitten. En ik vrees dat dat niet het geval is.

----------


## Toon

Volgens mij kun je je druk maken over dit filmpje als zijnde goedkope propaganda voor antimoslimbewegingen. 
Aan de andere kant zou je je ook druk kunnen maken over het feit dat al deze beelden uit naam van de islam zijn gedaan (volgens mij zijn deze beelden niet in scene gezet).
Misschien moet je je om beide druk maken, lijkt me het minst hypocriet.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Als sinds de dag dat ik een poging heb gewaagd, loop ik dat te zeggen tegen je. En heel merkwaardig, dat anderen dat ook vinden. Als jij enigzins openstond voor de mening/kritiek van een ander, dan was je reeds opgevallen dat het probleem bij jou ligt, en niet bij de rest van de wereld.
> 
> Wat moet ik bereikt hebben 
> 
> Kom maar op met je volgende scheldkannon, ff kijken of ik er last van zal hebben. Als ik jou serieus zou nemen dan moet er ergens een boullo in mijn kop los zitten. En ik vrees dat dat niet het geval is.*


Je zegt zoveel, maar je zegt eigenlijk niks.

Dit gewauwel aap je van Giovanni na.

En wat anderen vinden, dat zal me een worst wezen.

Er zullen namelijk meer stomme traumalijders zoals jij zijn, die een mening hebben over mij.

Maar er zijn genoeg mensen die exact hetzelfde van jou vinden, maar ik vind mijn mening over jou belangrijker.

En dat is dat je een walgelijke, opstokerige ramptoerist bent zonder ruggegraat.

En toevallig ben jij daarom de allerlaatste wiens mening mij een ruk kan schelen, low-life.

Cc

----------


## Toon

proberen jullie op een hele omzichtige manier elkaar te vertellen dat jullie elkaar aardig vinden?!

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Je zegt zoveel, maar je zegt eigenlijk niks.
> 
> Dit gewauwel aap je van Giovanni na.
> 
> En wat anderen vinden, dat zal me een worst wezen.
> 
> Er zullen namelijk meer stomme traumalijders zoals jij zijn, die een mening hebben over mij.
> 
> ...



 :verrassing:  

Mensen die zich niets aantrekken van de mening van een anderen, hebben geen zelfrespect  :knipoog: 


Het is nu wel duidelijk dat ik een walgelijke en opstokerige low-life ramptoerist ben. Nogmaals bedankt  :Smilie: 

En toch ben je zo triest om iedere keer maar weer in te gaan op de mening van een walgelijke en opstokerige low-life ramptoerist. Wat zegt dat dan over jou?


Ik zal met smart wachten op je volgende onzin post  :grote grijns:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Toon_ 
> *proberen jullie op een hele omzichtige manier elkaar te vertellen dat jullie elkaar aardig vinden?!*


  :engel:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> * 
> 
> Mensen die zich niets aantrekken van de mening van een anderen, hebben geen zelfrespect*


*

Dat vindt jij en je weet wat ik van jouw mening denk.






Het is nu wel duidelijk dat ik een walgelijke en opstokerige low-life ramptoerist ben. Nogmaals bedankt 

En toch ben je zo triest om iedere keer maar weer in te gaan op de mening van een walgelijke en opstokerige low-life ramptoerist. Wat zegt dat dan over jou?


Ik zal met smart wachten op je volgende onzin post 


*Ik ben helemaal niet triest.

Maar dat mag je vinden en je weet weer wat ik van jouw mening denk.

 :zwaai: 

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Toon_ 
> *proberen jullie op een hele omzichtige manier elkaar te vertellen dat jullie elkaar aardig vinden?!*


Nee, ik denk dat ik hem op een hele duidelijk manier vertel wat voor walgelijk insect ik hem vind.

Klein verschil.  :knipoog: 

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Dat vindt jij en je weet wat ik van jouw mening denk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben helemaal niet triest.
> 
> Maar dat mag je vinden en je weet weer wat ik van jouw mening denk.
> ...



Mijn mening heeft blijkbaar wel impact op je, anders was je niet 2 dagen lang de moeite aan het nemen om iedere keer te reageren op mij 

Volgens mij vind je me stiekem wel leuk  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Toon

Ondanks dat mij duidelijk wordt dat jullie elkaar niet zo heel erg aardig vinden, stoppen jullie wel heel erg veel energie in jullie mailtjes.
Kan haast niet wachten tot de volgende post.  :Iluvu:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Toon_ 
> *Ondanks dat mij duidelijk wordt dat jullie elkaar niet zo heel erg aardig vinden, stoppen jullie wel heel erg veel energie in jullie mailtjes.
> Kan haast niet wachten tot de volgende post. *



Ach ja, er is ene kleine lijn tussen haat en liefde  :knipoog: 


Maareh, is het zo overduidelijk  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Toon_ 
> *Ondanks dat mij duidelijk wordt dat jullie elkaar niet zo heel erg aardig vinden, stoppen jullie wel heel erg veel energie in jullie mailtjes.
> Kan haast niet wachten tot de volgende post. *


Ik weet niet hoe intensief jij post, maar ik geloof niet dat er veel energie komt kijken bij het bewegen van wat vingertjes.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Mijn mening heeft blijkbaar wel impact op je, anders was je niet 2 dagen lang de moeite aan het nemen om iedere keer te reageren op mij 
> 
> Volgens mij vind je me stiekem wel leuk *


Ik neem al vanaf het jaar 2000 de moeite om iedere keer te reageren op mensen op dit forum.

Volgens jouw theorie vind ik iedereen stiekem wel leuk.

Goh, dan ben ik eigenlijk zo een naar persoon nog niet, volgens jouw theorie.

 :moe: 

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik neem al vanaf het jaar 2000 de moeite om iedere keer te reageren op mensen op dit forum.
> 
> Volgens jouw theorie vind ik iedereen stiekem wel leuk.
> 
> Goh, dan ben ik eigenlijk zo een naar persoon nog niet, volgens jouw theorie.
> 
> 
> 
> Cc*



Ik ken je niet in het echt, dus kan ik nooit beweerd hebben dat je een naar persoon bent. Maar de manier waarop jij je presenteert is wel akelig triest. 

Dat jij de conclusies kan trekken dat iemand triest is, zonder de situatie van diegene te kennen. Betekent niet dat ik het ook kan.


Maar ja, wederom verdraai je de mening van een ander zodat deze in je straatje passen

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ik ken je niet in het echt, dus kan ik nooit beweerd hebben dat je een naar persoon bent. Maar de manier waarop jij je presenteert is wel akelig triest. 
> 
> Dat jij de conclusies kan trekken dat iemand triest is, zonder de situatie van diegene te kennen. Betekent niet dat ik het ook kan.
> 
> 
> Maar ja, wederom verdraai je de mening van een ander zodat deze in je straatje passen*


Ik vind jou triest.

Einde verhaal voor onze "prille romance".

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik vind jou triest.
> 
> Einde verhaal.
> 
> Cc*





En die laatste post krijg je niet van me. Maar ik ben vereerd, dank je wel  :blowen:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *En die laatste post krijg je niet van me. Maar ik ben vereerd, dank je wel *


Je impliceert daarmee dat je hem hebt, maar je hebt alleen maar praatjes.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Je impliceert daarmee dat je hem hebt, maar je hebt alleen maar praatjes.
> 
> Cc*


Onzin bestrijd je met onzin. En dat is het enige wat ik nu doe  :tik:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Het was al duidelijk dat jij niet meer doet dan je eigen kutkarakter op anderen projecteren.
> 
> Cc*


Zo h  :zozo:  

nou weet je, ik heb toch geen leven, laten we maar weer helemaal opnieuw beginnen. 

Onderbouw nou waarom ik een kutkarakter heb?  :tik:

----------


## Toon

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, vind jullie geweldig (kleinzielig), jullie willen allebei als laatste reageren. Ik zou het ook niet accepteren als de ander de laatste post zend, dus ga zo door. DIT IS VERMAKELIJK

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Toon_ 
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, vind jullie geweldig (kleinzielig), jullie willen allebei als laatste reageren. Ik zou het ook niet accepteren als de ander de laatste post zend, dus ga zo door. DIT IS VERMAKELIJK*



Principekwesties zijn over het algemeen kleinzielig  :tik:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Zo h  
> 
> nou weet je, ik heb toch geen leven, laten we maar weer helemaal opnieuw beginnen. 
> 
> Onderbouw nou waarom ik een kutkarakter heb? *


Omdat je stookt tussen mensen en een ramptoerist bent.

Volgens mij had ik dat al 70 keer gezegd.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Toon_ 
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, vind jullie geweldig (kleinzielig), jullie willen allebei als laatste reageren. Ik zou het ook niet accepteren als de ander de laatste post zend, dus ga zo door. DIT IS VERMAKELIJK*


Ik vind jouw rol in deze thread pas kleinzielig.

Had je nog wat toegevoegde waarde bij te dragen, want bovenstaande reactie is wel het toppunt van kinderachtigheid.

Over kleinzielig gesproken.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Omdat je stookt tussen mensen en een ramptoerist bent.
> 
> Volgens mij had ik dat al 70 keer gezegd.
> 
> Cc*


En tussen welke mensen stook ik? En jij komt meteen met de hoogstintelligente woorden: heb ik je al gezegd. 

Nou, om dat soort onzin te vermijden, kan ik je al melden, je hebt nog niemand opgenoemd. Zied, paas me een paar namen en/of stokingsacties.

Overigens, overal waar jij post, wordt het een ramp, dus dat maakt een ieder een ramptoerist  :moe:

----------


## Toon

Ben je altijd zo makkelijk uit je tent te lokken???  :jumping:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Toon_ 
> *Ben je altijd zo makkelijk uit je tent te lokken??? *


Doe jij altijd net of je "bewust" iemand uit de tent lokt, als je van je repliek wordt gediend?

Ook erg kinderachtig, maar daar lust je wel pap van, hebben we gemerkt.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *En tussen welke mensen stook ik? En jij komt meteen met de hoogstintelligente woorden: heb ik je al gezegd. 
> 
> Nou, om dat soort onzin te vermijden, kan ik je al melden, je hebt nog niemand opgenoemd. Zied, paas me een paar namen en/of stokingsacties.
> 
> Overigens, overal waar jij post, wordt het een ramp, dus dat maakt een ieder een ramptoerist *


Heeft niets met intelligentie te maken: ik heb het gewoon al veel vaker gezegd.

Twinkle_Croft-topics.

Topics waar ik bij betrokken ben, waar jij als alles al uitgepraat is, weer de ruzie komt oprakelen, ook al heb je er geen zak mee te maken en ook al is je reactie ontzettend misplaatst, omdat je vertikt te lezen wat er al eerder is gezegd.

Overigens is wel bekend van jou dat je vaker de betweter en de moraalridder uithangt, wat de topic niet ten goede komt.

Eigenlijk ben je ontzettend sneu.

En 99% van wat ik post, is nuttig.

Mensen zoals jij maken het echter een ramp, door me te stalken en ruzie uit te lokken.

Dat maakt jou tot het walgelijke insect dat je bent: je veroorzaakt ruzies en vervolgens leg je de schuld bij mij.

*Ik weet niet of je het weet, maar de meeste files worden veroorzaakt door ramptoerisme aan de andere kant van de weg, niet door het ongeluk op de weg zelf. Dat geldt ook voor jouw gedrag op topics. Het voorbeeld is deze topic, waar jouw verschijning en provocaties heeft geleid tot ellenlange pagina's met gezever van jouw kant. Iedereen kan zien dat ik niet degene ben die dit is begonnen, maar jij.*

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Heeft niets met intelligentie te maken: ik heb het gewoon al veel vaker gezegd.
> 
> Twinkle_Croft-topics.
> 
> Topics waar ik bij betrokken ben, waar jij als alles al uitgepraat is, weer de ruzie komt oprakelen, ook al heb je er geen zak mee te maken en ook al is je reactie ontzettend misplaatst, omdat je vertikt te lezen wat er al eerder is gezegd.
> 
> Overigens is wel bekend van jou dat je vaker de betweter en de moraalridder uithangt, wat de topic niet ten goede komt.
> 
> ...


Twinkle Croft topics, dat zijn gewoon tijdverdrijf topics, waarbij er een hoog amusement gehalte is. Zij ziet het niet anders. Maar goed, jij bent haar vriendin, en zult me gaan vertellen dat zij het allemaal serieus neemt. Weet je wat jou probleem is, voor iemand die altijd zegt, het interesseert me allemala niets, neem jij het geschreven woord op PB wel erg serieus. Hoe kan een wel denkend persoon een uitgekauwde Man-Vrouw topic nou serieus nemen  :moe: 

Mensen zoals mij? Je bedoelt mensen die niet meteen je tenen gaan lopen likken als je weer eens iets doms uitkraamt? Leg mij uit, waarom jij altijd de enige bent waar ik die discussies mee heb? Misschien komt het wel door het feit, dat jij nooit, maar dan ook nooit enigzins toegeeft aan een ander, en jij meteen mensen begint uit te schelden. Jij weet het allemaal beter, en je bent de bermensch op PB. Nou, weet je, als jij die rol zo geweldig vindt, geniet er maar van. Maar ga niet klagen als er ook mensen rond huppelen die niet jou mening delen.

Ik ben inderdaad begonnen op deze topic. En waarom ben ik begonnen? 

Nou, dat zal ik even je haarfijn uitleggen, mensen discussieren hier over het onderwerp van Tamza, en jij komt hier bhel Olifant in een porceleinen winkel, mensen allemaal ff uitleggen dat ze het allemaal fout hebben. En dat jij het allemaal zo goed weet. Vraagt men je om een onderbouwing van hetgeen je uitkraamt, dan noem je ze sneu, triest en zielig. 

En aangezien ik hier de moraalridder ben, volgens jou, wilde ik daar graag op reageren. Wat is daar mismee? Een forum is gemaakt om erop te discussieren, en ik doe niet anders.

Aangezien ik reeds aan heb gegeven dat ik je die belachelijke laatste woord niet geef, en je intelligent genoeg bent om in te zien dat ik je die echt niet krijgt, blijf je doorreageren op domme posts die ik plaatst. Het is gewoon die neiging van jou om altijd het laatste woord te hebben.

En ja, die krijg je niet.

Dus scheld me maar weer uit, en noem me maar sneu.


En ga lekker een rondje fietsen.

----------


## delirious

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Heeft niets met intelligentie te maken: ik heb het gewoon al veel vaker gezegd.
> 
> Twinkle_Croft-topics.
> 
> Topics waar ik bij betrokken ben, waar jij als alles al uitgepraat is, weer de ruzie komt oprakelen, ook al heb je er geen zak mee te maken en ook al is je reactie ontzettend misplaatst, omdat je vertikt te lezen wat er al eerder is gezegd.
> 
> Overigens is wel bekend van jou dat je vaker de betweter en de moraalridder uithangt, wat de topic niet ten goede komt.
> 
> ...



Precies , als hij goed leest ziet hij dat jij niet begonnen bent met provoceren.
Ik geef je groot gelijk CC.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Twinkle Croft topics, dat zijn gewoon tijdverdrijf topics, waarbij er een hoog amusement gehalte is. Zij ziet het niet anders. Maar goed, jij bent haar vriendin, en zult me gaan vertellen dat zij het allemaal serieus neemt. Weet je wat jou probleem is, voor iemand die altijd zegt, het interesseert me allemala niets, neem jij het geschreven woord op PB wel erg serieus. Hoe kan een wel denkend persoon een uitgekauwde Man-Vrouw topic nou serieus nemen 
> 
> Mensen zoals mij? Je bedoelt mensen die niet meteen je tenen gaan lopen likken als je weer eens iets doms uitkraamt? Leg mij uit, waarom jij altijd de enige bent waar ik die discussies mee heb? Misschien komt het wel door het feit, dat jij nooit, maar dan ook nooit enigzins toegeeft aan een ander, en jij meteen mensen begint uit te schelden. Jij weet het allemaal beter, en je bent de bermensch op PB. Nou, weet je, als jij die rol zo geweldig vindt, geniet er maar van. Maar ga niet klagen als er ook mensen rond huppelen die niet jou mening delen.
> 
> Ik ben inderdaad begonnen op deze topic. En waarom ben ik begonnen? 
> 
> Nou, dat zal ik even je haarfijn uitleggen, mensen discussieren hier over het onderwerp van Tamza, en jij komt hier bhel Olifant in een porceleinen winkel, mensen allemaal ff uitleggen dat ze het allemaal fout hebben. En dat jij het allemaal zo goed weet. Vraagt men je om een onderbouwing van hetgeen je uitkraamt, dan noem je ze sneu, triest en zielig. 
> 
> ...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het doet er weinig toe wie wat serieus neemt: *jij veroorzaakt er ruzie door.*

En volgens mij heb je een heel belangrijk gedeelte over het hoofd gezien van mijn post, kennelijk wil je dat negeren omdat het de hele harde waarheid is:

*Ik weet niet of je het weet, maar de meeste files worden veroorzaakt door ramptoerisme aan de andere kant van de weg, niet door het ongeluk op de weg zelf. Dat geldt ook voor jouw gedrag op topics. Het voorbeeld is deze topic, waar jouw verschijning en provocaties heeft geleid tot ellenlange pagina's met gezever van jouw kant. Iedereen kan zien dat ik niet degene ben die dit is begonnen, maar jij.*

En daar kun je omheen draaien wat je wilt, maar jij bent degene die de boel verziekt en dat heeft niets met mij te maken of de manier waarop ik reageer, maar alleen maar met jouw enorme kutkarakter en gebrek aan een leven.

Cc

----------


## Toon

Couscousje, en dat vraag ik me van het begin van jullie discussie eigenilijk af, waarom ben je nu zo boos? Is jouw zo veel onrecht aangedaan (door Si-Y)?? Vat je alles zo zwaar op??? Kun je van sommige replys de humor nog inzien???? 
Overigens vind ik het wel leuk hoor dat je zo scherp als een mes bent, maar ook wel een beetje eng.........

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Het doet er weinig toe wie wat serieus neemt: jij veroorzaakt er ruzie door.
> 
> En volgens mij heb je een heel belangrijk gedeelte over het hoofd gezien van mijn post, kennelijk wil je dat negeren omdat het de hele harde waarheid is:
> 
> Ik weet niet of je het weet, maar de meeste files worden veroorzaakt door ramptoerisme aan de andere kant van de weg, niet door het ongeluk op de weg zelf. Dat geldt ook voor jouw gedrag op topics. Het voorbeeld is deze topic, waar jouw verschijning en provocaties heeft geleid tot ellenlange pagina's met gezever van jouw kant. Iedereen kan zien dat ik niet degene ben die dit is begonnen, maar jij.
> 
> ...


Heb ik in mijn post niet aangegeven dat ik inderdaad begonnen ben in deze topic? Of heb je dat deel van het betoog maar achterwege gelaten. Paste niet in je straatje yek.

Liever lees je hetgeen een ander post, denk je erover na, en dan kom je met een reply. Mienzie op deze manier, komen we geen steek verder.

En ga niet een ander lopen beschuldigen van het selectief lezen van een post. Als er iemand is die daaraan doet, dan ben jij diegene.

ewa, ik weet nu na twee dagen alllang dat ik een kutkarakter heb, dank je wel  :tik: 

Gelukkig ben jij gezegend met een verukkelijke karakter

----------


## IbnRushd

Gruwelijke filmpje, zeg. Wat meer tomatenpuree zou het zo'n kaskraker worden. Ik vraag me af wie de acteurs zijn: de door de Amerikaanse ontworpen al-Zarqawi? Wie zal het zeggen.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door delirious_ 
> *Precies , als hij goed leest ziet hij dat jij niet begonnen bent met provoceren.
> Ik geef je groot gelijk CC. *


Dat kan iedereen wel zien.

Hij maakt ook absoluut geen enkel punt.

Hij haalt 1001 verschillende dingen erbij, papegaait andere mensen na, in de hoop dat hij verwarring kan creeren over zijn rol in dit geheel. Maar het feit blijft dat bijna alle topics die verziekt worden, worden verziekt door levenloze ramptoeristen zoals Si_Y. Hij is al in het verleden erop gewezen dat hij ontzettend stookt en ruzie uitlokt en naar aanleiding daarvan wordt hij ook niet serieus genomen.

Ik heb laatst de vrijheid genomen om en plein publique eens te zeggen wat ik van hem vond, omdat hij weer verscheen op een topic om daar het vuur weer op te laaien en de boel flink op te stoken voor zijn eigen pleziertje of gebrek aan een leven. Dat is kennelijk heel erg hard aangekomen, die verschutting. 

Het gevolg daarvan is dat ie op topics als deze verschijnt om zijn ongenoegen te uiten en "voor anderen te spreken", maar in de jaren dat ik actief ben op dit forum is allang gebleken en bewezen dat ik zelden provoceer of ruzie uitlok, ik ga er echter maar al te graag op in, wat weer resulteert in een heleboel trauma's, omdat de provocerenden weer van een koude kermis thuiskomen en dan komen ze je weer stalken op topics, meestal onder een andere nick, maar soms gewoon onder de oude nick en dan is de cirkel weer rond.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Toon_ 
> *Couscousje, en dat vraag ik me van het begin van jullie discussie eigenilijk af, waarom ben je nu zo boos? Is jouw zo veel onrecht aangedaan (door Si-Y)?? Vat je alles zo zwaar op??? Kun je van sommige replys de humor nog inzien???? 
> Overigens vind ik het wel leuk hoor dat je zo scherp als een mes bent, maar ook wel een beetje eng.........*


Toon, denk jij dat ik 21.000 berichten op mijn naam zou hebben als ik boos was, of juist omdat het me zo gemakkelijk afgaat?

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Heb ik in mijn post niet aangegeven dat ik inderdaad begonnen ben in deze topic? Of heb je dat deel van het betoog maar achterwege gelaten. Paste niet in je straatje yek.
> 
> Liever lees je hetgeen een ander post, denk je erover na, en dan kom je met een reply. Mienzie op deze manier, komen we geen steek verder.
> 
> En ga niet een ander lopen beschuldigen van het selectief lezen van een post. Als er iemand is die daaraan doet, dan ben jij diegene.
> 
> ewa, ik weet nu na twee dagen alllang dat ik een kutkarakter heb, dank je wel 
> 
> Gelukkig ben jij gezegend met een verukkelijke karakter*


Het gaat er om dat jij altijd de boel verziekt.

In deze topic bewees je het maar weer eens.

Dat past heel goed in mijn straatje, eerder niet in het jouwe.

Selectief lezen laten we daarom aan jou over, dat is namelijk de manier waarop je topics verneukt.

En ik ben inderdaad gezegend met een geweldig karakter. Als ik echt zoveel negativiteit in me had, dan zou ik niet zo populair zijn als ik ben en kreeg ik niet zoveel shit over me heen van rancuneuze haatzaaiers zoals jij en de rest van je Ik-ben-getraumatiseerd-door-Cc-praatgroep. Dus rou7 atousheth tagna, a refti7eth n yaryazen.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje



----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Het gaat er om dat jij altijd de boel verziekt.
> 
> In deze topic bewees je het maar weer eens.
> 
> Dat past heel goed in mijn straatje, eerder niet in het jouwe.
> 
> Selectief lezen laten we daarom aan jou over, dat is namelijk de manier waarop je topics verneukt.
> 
> ...


maw veel grootspraak maar nog steeds geen antwoord op mijn vraag. 

Ik denk dat als je over een paar jaar, terug gaat kijken op de huidige fase in je leven, jij je diep gaat schamen. En dat meen ik serieus. Lees, aub zelf ff wat jij hier neerklad.

Sjonge, jonge, ik hoop echt dat je hier een mislukte grapje maakt, want als er maar iets is in je zit die hier echt in gelooft, dan ben je serieus in en intriest.

ye Poubri

en dan nog gun ik je die focking laatste post niet. En hoe graag ik ook wil gaan schelden, ik hou me in bedwang. Zoals een fatsoenlijk mens betaamt. Van fatsoen heb je niet veel meegekregen merk ik aan je.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_



Kijk eens aan, net zoveel zeggend als je posts. Dan vind ik dit een betere invulling van de vakjes.

----------


## Kuijk

Aangezien ik de juiste plugin niet heb, heb ik het filmpje niet gezien, en omdat ik aanneem, dat het geen leuk filmpje is, ga ik de plugin niet aanschaffen ook. Maar nu even iets anders: weet iemand wie Rachid Ben Ali is? Ik zal wel de verkeerde kranten lezen, of ik heb griep, maar ik kan me niet herinneren ooit van hem gehoord te hebben, terwijl hij bedreigd schijnt te worden en in The Guardian in een adem genoemd wordt met Geert Wilders. (Zie http://www.guardian.co.uk/religion/S...485433,00.html en http://cptiglo.web-log.nl/log/2567564).

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Kuijk_ 
> *Aangezien ik de juiste plugin niet heb, heb ik het filmpje niet gezien, en omdat ik aanneem, dat het geen leuk filmpje is, ga ik de plugin niet aanschaffen ook. Maar nu even iets anders: weet iemand wie Rachid Ben Ali is? Ik zal wel de verkeerde kranten lezen, of ik heb griep, maar ik kan me niet herinneren ooit van hem gehoord te hebben, terwijl hij bedreigd schijnt te worden en in The Guardian in een adem genoemd wordt met Geert Wilders. (Zie http://www.guardian.co.uk/religion/S...485433,00.html en http://cptiglo.web-log.nl/log/2567564).*


Was dat niet die halfgare kunstenaar met een tentoonstelling in het Cobra museum in Amstelveen? Ik heb niets meer over hem gehoord. Hij zal wel zijn centjes verdiend hebben, en de media hebben vermeden. ik zou het voor de rest echt niet weten.

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *maw veel grootspraak maar nog steeds geen antwoord op mijn vraag. 
> 
> Ik denk dat als je over een paar jaar, terug gaat kijken op de huidige fase in je leven, jij je diep gaat schamen. En dat meen ik serieus. Lees, aub zelf ff wat jij hier neerklad.
> 
> Sjonge, jonge, ik hoop echt dat je hier een mislukte grapje maakt, want als er maar iets is in je zit die hier echt in gelooft, dan ben je serieus in en intriest.
> 
> ye Poubri
> 
> en dan nog gun ik je die focking laatste post niet. En hoe graag ik ook wil gaan schelden, ik hou me in bedwang. Zoals een fatsoenlijk mens betaamt. Van fatsoen heb je niet veel meegekregen merk ik aan je.*


Taz.

Ja, ik schaam me heel erg.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Want mijn artikelen naar aanleiding van discussiethreads hier, die worden gepubliceerd en win ik literatuurprijzen mee en heb ik inmiddels boekencontracten mee in de wacht gesleept. Ja, je hebt helemaal gelijk, kutkneus. Terwijl jij loopt te stuiptrekken en te stressen op het Internet, omwille van vrouwen die geen spaan van je heel laten, maakt dit meisje naam en dat allemaal ten koste van jou, want je bent een allergewilligst slachtoffer om mijn nageltjes aan te scherpen.

Ik zal me inderdaad diep schamen terwijl ik terugkijk en mijn euro's tel.

Ik zal me schamen omdat ik niet harder de vloer met je aangeveegd heb.

Rot toch een heel eind op, a vieze, onsmakelijke ziekte.

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Kijk eens aan, net zoveel zeggend als je posts. Dan vind ik dit een betere invulling van de vakjes.*


Ik hoef jou vast niet te vertellen waar je je onbenullige mening kunt steken.

Like anyone gives a shit what a reject like you thinks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cc

----------


## Kuijk

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik hoef jou vast niet te vertellen waar je je onbenullige mening kunt steken.
> 
> Like anyone gives a shit what a reject like you thinks. 
> 
> Cc*


Zo gaan wij niet met elkaar om.

Of wacht, het moet zijn: zo gaan wij hier met elkaar om.

----------


## Tomas

Gelukkig is dit topic weer naar nvdd verhuisd.

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> En ik ben inderdaad gezegend met een geweldig karakter. Als ik echt zoveel negativiteit in me had, dan zou ik niet zo populair zijn als ik ben en kreeg ik niet zoveel shit over me heen van rancuneuze haatzaaiers zoals jij en de rest .
> 
> Cc*


 Jij hebt zo'n geweldig karakter dat de duivel je grootste supporter is en tegelijkertijd enig angst toont jegens jou.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Taz.
> 
> Ja, ik schaam me heel erg. 
> 
> Want mijn artikelen naar aanleiding van discussiethreads hier, die worden gepubliceerd en win ik literatuurprijzen mee en heb ik inmiddels boekencontracten mee in de wacht gesleept. .......................
> 
> Rot toch een heel eind op, a vieze, onsmakelijke ziekte.
> 
> Cc*



'k heb nou al door een paar pagina's onzin mogen scrollen zonder iets zinnigs tegen te komen. Kon je het weer niet laten?

literatuurprijzen en boekencontracten en taalgebruik van een straatkat dat is het enige waar je blijkbaar je zelfbeeld mee kan opvijzelen en mee loopt te schermen 

Weet je, er zijn inmiddels wel erg veel mensen die je iets duidelijk willen maken. Namelijk al die personen je tot nu toe hardnekkig onder het kopje "rejects" schaart omdat je de waarheid maar niet kunt accepteren. Tja, zolang er nog een paar mensen op deze aardbol over zijn die jou nare karakter kunnen verdragen zul je iedereen die jouw een "asoTokkie" vindt in de categorie "reject' blijven indelen.

om een lang verhaal kort te maken:

houd toch eens op met die dwangneuroses,
die kortsluitinkjes en die psychoses,
hou eens op met die ziekelijke roep om aandacht,
dat je een probleem hebt hadden we allaang bedacht,

Zoek eens een psych voor al je "oorlog" frustraties
en voor die moeilijke menselijke relaties

Of dacht je soms dat je zo eenzaam bent
omdat je een onbegrepen genie bent?

Tot over 3 wken dan maar... wellicht ben je dan een minuscuul stapje verder in de evolutie...

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Taz.
> 
> Ja, ik schaam me heel erg. 
> 
> Want mijn artikelen naar aanleiding van discussiethreads hier, die worden gepubliceerd en win ik literatuurprijzen mee en heb ik inmiddels boekencontracten mee in de wacht gesleept. Ja, je hebt helemaal gelijk, kutkneus. Terwijl jij loopt te stuiptrekken en te stressen op het Internet, omwille van vrouwen die geen spaan van je heel laten, maakt dit meisje naam en dat allemaal ten koste van jou, want je bent een allergewilligst slachtoffer om mijn nageltjes aan te scherpen.
> 
> Ik zal me inderdaad diep schamen terwijl ik terugkijk en mijn euro's tel.
> 
> ...


Ik ben heel erg blij voor je dat je die prijzen hebt gewonnen, en ik gun je al die bakken geld van harte. Wat mij betreft ben je morgen multimiljardair. Waarom zou ik het je niet gunnen? Alhoewel je een verrotte karakter hebt, zul je geheid je talenten hebben, anders zou het helemaal droevig gesteld zijn met je.

Ik praat hier over dat je je moet schamen voor je verrote karakter die je hier tentoonspreid, en jij begint hier over de succesen die je hebt. Dat zijn 2 losstaande dingen. Maar ja, past wel weer in je straatje. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat iedere succesvole schrijver een dergelijke karakter heeft. 

En leg me ook ff uit welke vloer je met me hebt aangeveegd? Of is dat weer zo een gare wens je, die je helaas niet waar kunt maken.

Dat je me een ziekte noemt is wel weer erg triest, ik prefereer,in dit geval de benaming poepvlieg.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik hoef jou vast niet te vertellen waar je je onbenullige mening kunt steken.
> 
> Like anyone gives a shit what a reject like you thinks. 
> 
> Cc*


Blijkbaar intereseert het je wel, anders was je allang opgehouden met deze zinloze discussie.

En nee, ik laat je niet als laatst reageren.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> wellicht ben je dan een minuscuul stapje verder in de evolutie...


Volgens mij geloof jij in geen van beide theorien.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Volgens mij geloof jij in geen van beide theorien.*




kun je nagaan hoe hopeloos ik het inschat...  :hihi:  


ik heb zo mijn eigen theorieen (een aangepaste evolutietheorie en een atoompje vallen daar best onder)...  :grote grijns:

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *kun je nagaan hoe hopeloos ik het inschat...  
> 
> 
> ik heb zo mijn eigen theorieen (een aangepaste evolutietheorie en een atoompje vallen daar best onder)... *


Ik vond daarom die opmerking uit jou mond wel erg subtiel.  :hihi:

----------


## Hamza-T

Ik vind het filmpje van een dusdanig triest 'allesbijelkaarraap' niveau dat ik er niet eens serieus op in kan gaan.
En ik neem aan dat de mensen die dit zien in tegenstelling tot de zwakbegaafde lonsdale-dorpelingen die dit gefabriceerd hebben van een niveau zijn dat ze wel in kunnen zien dat het slechts een opjutterig onderbuikfilmpje is.

----------


## ~Panthera~

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Ik vind het filmpje van een dusdanig triest 'allesbijelkaarraap' niveau dat ik er niet eens serieus op in kan gaan.
> En ik neem aan dat de mensen die dit zien in tegenstelling tot de zwakbegaafde lonsdale-dorpelingen die dit gefabriceerd hebben van een niveau zijn dat ze wel in kunnen zien dat het slechts een opjutterig onderbuikfilmpje is.*



Yes. gewoon crap.

----------


## gh.wille

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Toch blijft het vreemd dat de mensen die als eerste zijn opgepakt weer direct zijn vrijgelaten.Het befaamde "witte busje" met mannen die alles aan het filmen waren terwijl ze het gebeuren dansend vierden is alweer door iedereen vergeten.*


Niks bijzonders doen ze hier ook al jaren zelfs !
gr.g
 :Wink:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Blijkbaar intereseert het je wel, anders was je allang opgehouden met deze zinloze discussie.
> 
> En nee, ik laat je niet als laatst reageren.*


Nee, hoor.

Voor de zoveelste keer: ik reageer al 5 jaar op dit forum.

Probeer niet net te doen of het reageren op jou zo anders is, dan de 500.000 posts die ik op mijn naam heb staan.

Je overschat je eigen belangrijkheid weer eens, kneus.

Cc

----------


## tr_imparator

kunnen jullie( Si_Y en Cc, en allen die zich aangesproken voelt) niet elkaar via PM's messagen?

Alvast bedankt  :Smilie:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door tr_imparator_ 
> *kunnen jullie( Si_Y en Cc, en allen die zich aangesproken voelt) niet elkaar via PM's messagen?
> 
> Alvast bedankt *


Kun jij je er ff niet mee bemoeien?

Alvast bedankt.  :Smilie: 

Cc

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Hmmm... Koffie iemand? Thee? Koekje d'rbij?

 :hihi:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Nee, hoor.
> 
> Voor de zoveelste keer: ik reageer al 5 jaar op dit forum.
> 
> Probeer niet net te doen of het reageren op jou zo anders is, dan de 500.000 posts die ik op mijn naam heb staan.
> 
> Je overschat je eigen belangrijkheid weer eens, kneus.
> 
> Cc*


Blijkbaar belangrijk genoeg voor je om de moeite te nemen op mij te reageren. Met nietszeggende woorden, daar niet van.


Maar, ga lekker fieten  :Smilie:

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Hmmm... Koffie iemand? Thee? Koekje d'rbij?
> 
> *


lekker.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Blijkbaar belangrijk genoeg voor je om de moeite te nemen op mij te reageren. Met nietszeggende woorden, daar niet van.
> 
> 
> Maar, ga lekker fieten *


Ik vind je onderschrift nu een beetje aan de drukke kant.
Jammer.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *lekker.*


Ik w8 wel even tot je de wc uit bent. Zo diep gaat onze liefde nog niet.

 :argwaan:

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Ik w8 wel even tot je de wc uit bent. Zo diep gaat onze liefde nog niet.
> 
> *


Jammer. Kan je 't niet onder de deur door schuiven?

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Ik vind je onderschrift nu een beetje aan de drukke kant.
> Jammer.*


Geef ene tip  :grote grijns: 

Nador weghalen?

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Geef ene tip 
> 
> Nador weghalen?*


Die vond ik nou juist orgineel. :grote grijns:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Die vond ik nou juist orgineel.*


 :cheefbek: 

Maar die andere is ook erg mooi , nee sorry, ik laat hem ff staan  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## miss_moi20

:vierkant:  Hmm ik kan het filmpje ni bekijken...hij doet et ni...Lig ni aan mn computer of wel...of is et gewoon geblokeerd ofzo.....?

Jammer  :moe:  heb ik weer he..

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *
> 
> Maar die andere is ook erg mooi , nee sorry, ik laat hem ff staan *


Die is ook mooi maar samen zijn ze een bietje druk.
Kan je het niet om en om doen? :grote grijns:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Die is ook mooi maar samen zijn ze een bietje druk.
> Kan je het niet om en om doen?*



Ik kom hierop terug  :Smilie: 

ff peilen naar de meningen van anderen  :brozac:

----------


## delirious

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ik kom hierop terug 
> 
> ff peilen naar de meningen van anderen *


Taouanza heeft gelijk. 
Olielabel exit. 
Touareg alleen plaatsen, maakt het wat rustiger.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Blijkbaar belangrijk genoeg voor je om de moeite te nemen op mij te reageren. Met nietszeggende woorden, daar niet van.
> 
> 
> Maar, ga lekker fieten *


Fieten?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Je bent zo overstuur dat je niet eens meer kan typen, kneus.

Wie hou je nog voor de gek?

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Fieten?
> 
> 
> 
> Je bent zo overstuur dat je niet eens meer kan typen, kneus.
> 
> Wie hou je nog voor de gek?
> 
> Cc*


Ik hou jou voor de gek  :Smilie: 

En je blijft er maar in trappen  :Smilie: 

Maar, die laatste post krijg je niet. Die drang van je om altijd het laatste woord te krijgen zit wel heel erg diep in je. Begin je gefrustreerd te raken?

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door delirious_ 
> *Taouanza heeft gelijk. 
> Olielabel exit. 
> Touareg alleen plaatsen, maakt het wat rustiger. *



Ik ben aan het overleggen  :roker:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ik hou jou voor de gek 
> 
> En je blijft er maar in trappen 
> 
> Maar, die laatste post krijg je niet. Die drang van je om altijd het laatste woord te krijgen zit wel heel erg diep in je. Begin je gefrustreerd te raken?*


Ik denk dat je niemand voor de gek houdt, behalve jezelf.

En ik heb geen 1 keer de zin "het laatste woord krijg je niet" in de vingers genomen.

Dat ben je steeds geweest, volgens mij zo een 76 keer.

Het moge overduidelijk zijn dat de enige frustraties hier van jou afkomstig zijn.

Jij bent namelijk degene die ongelooflijk loopt te spartelen en te stuiptrekken, maar nog niets voor elkaar heeft gekregen.

Doe je best, sucker, ondertussen ben je het lachtertje van de eeuw.

 :zwaai: 

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik denk dat je niemand voor de gek houdt, behalve jezelf.
> 
> En ik heb geen 1 keer de zin "het laatste woord krijg je niet" in de vingers genomen.
> 
> Dat ben je steeds geweest, volgens mij zo een 76 keer.
> 
> Het moge overduidelijk zijn dat de enige frustraties hier van jou afkomstig zijn.
> 
> ...



Dank je wel  :Smilie: 

En toch laat ik je niet als laatst posten, en voor iemand die het niet intereseert ben je wel heel erg hardnekkig in je reacties. Wat heeft het nog voor nut om op mij te reageren? Het is na al die reactie wel duidelijk dat je me zielig vindt. Waarom blijf je het dan herhalen? Wees een volwassen dame, en reageer niet meer. Maar nee, dat zit niet in je aard  :jammer: 

Het moge wederom duidelijkzijn, waarom ik blijf posten. Waarom posts jij nog op deze topic?


Maar goed, laten we ontopic blijven. Ik ben van mening dat degenen die de video hebben gemaakt. Zichzelf ergens in een kamer bevonden, en in een dronken bui maar eens besloten: laten we ff wat sensatie gaan creeeren. En daarmee bedoel ik dus onder hun vrienden, ff laten zien hoe stoer ze zijn. Maar naderhand is het goed gevallen bij enkele bekrompen vrienden van hen, dat een ander of zijzelf besloten de video door te zenden naar overige bekenden. En zodoende kwam het bij Tamza terecht.

En ja, dat er twee zinloze figuren er zo een lange thread van maken, is alleen maar lekker voor diegenen.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Dank je wel 
> 
> En toch laat ik je niet als laatst posten, en voor iemand die het niet intereseert ben je wel heel erg hardnekkig in je reacties. Wat heeft het nog voor nut om op mij te reageren? Het is na al die reactie wel duidelijk dat je me zielig vindt. Waarom blijf je het dan herhalen? Wees een volwassen dame, en reageer niet meer. Maar nee, dat zit niet in je aard 
> 
> Het moge wederom duidelijkzijn, waarom ik blijf posten. Waarom posts jij nog op deze topic?
> 
> 
> Maar goed, laten we ontopic blijven. Ik ben van mening dat degenen die de video hebben gemaakt. Zichzelf ergens in een kamer bevonden, en in een dronken bui maar eens besloten: laten we ff wat sensatie gaan creeeren. En daarmee bedoel ik dus onder hun vrienden, ff laten zien hoe stoer ze zijn. Maar naderhand is het goed gevallen bij enkele bekrompen vrienden van hen, dat een ander of zijzelf besloten de video door te zenden naar overige bekenden. En zodoende kwam het bij Tamza terecht.
> ...


Mag ik wat vragen en dat is niet beledigd bedoeld: Hoe lang gaat deze poppenkast nog duren?

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Mag ik wat vragen en dat is niet beledigd bedoeld: Hoe lang gaat deze poppenkast nog duren?*


Als het aan mij ligt is het nu afgelopen. Maar ja, zij heeft een bepaalde gierigheid om altijd het laatste woord te hebben. En dat moet een keer afgelopen zijn. Dus ik denk dat het meer aan haar ligt.

En het is ook geen belediging, want het leuke voor mij is er nu ook al een paar dagen vanaf  :cheefbek:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Dank je wel 
> 
> En toch laat ik je niet als laatst posten, en voor iemand die het niet intereseert ben je wel heel erg hardnekkig in je reacties. Wat heeft het nog voor nut om op mij te reageren? Het is na al die reactie wel duidelijk dat je me zielig vindt. Waarom blijf je het dan herhalen? Wees een volwassen dame, en reageer niet meer. Maar nee, dat zit niet in je aard 
> 
> Het moge wederom duidelijkzijn, waarom ik blijf posten. Waarom posts jij nog op deze topic?
> 
> 
> Maar goed, laten we ontopic blijven. Ik ben van mening dat degenen die de video hebben gemaakt. Zichzelf ergens in een kamer bevonden, en in een dronken bui maar eens besloten: laten we ff wat sensatie gaan creeeren. En daarmee bedoel ik dus onder hun vrienden, ff laten zien hoe stoer ze zijn. Maar naderhand is het goed gevallen bij enkele bekrompen vrienden van hen, dat een ander of zijzelf besloten de video door te zenden naar overige bekenden. En zodoende kwam het bij Tamza terecht.
> ...


Het interesseert mij bijzonder weinig wat jij wilt of wat jij je afvraagt.

En er is maar 1 zinloos figuur en dat ben jij. Mijn bijdrage op deze topic is vanaf het eerste moment inhoudelijk geweest, totdat jij het met je ramptoerisme kwam verzieken. Neem daar dan ook gewoon de verantwoordelijkheid voor, in plaats van het op mij te projecteren. Ik ben niet degene die jou heeft aangesproken, dat is altijd nog andersom geweest, losertje.

 :zwaai: 

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Het interesseert mij bijzonder weinig wat jij wilt of wat jij je afvraagt.
> 
> En er is maar 1 zinloos figuur en dat ben jij. Mijn bijdrage op deze topic is vanaf het eerste moment inhoudelijk geweest, totdat jij het met je ramptoerisme kwam verzieken. Neem daar dan ook gewoon de verantwoordelijkheid voor, in plaats van het op mij te projecteren. Ik ben niet degene die jou heeft aangesproken, dat is altijd nog andersom geweest, losertje.
> 
> 
> 
> Cc*



 :Smilie: 

We vallen in herhaling  :Smilie: 

Waarom moet een persoon moet inhoud reageren op een zinloos figuur  :cheefbek:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Als het aan mij ligt is het nu afgelopen. Maar ja, zij heeft een bepaalde gierigheid om altijd het laatste woord te hebben. En dat moet een keer afgelopen zijn. Dus ik denk dat het meer aan haar ligt.
> 
> En het is ook geen belediging, want het leuke voor mij is er nu ook al een paar dagen vanaf *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wederom: mijn bijdrage op deze topic is vanaf het eerste moment inhoudelijk geweest, totdat jij het met je ramptoerisme kwam verzieken. Neem daar dan ook gewoon de verantwoordelijkheid voor, in plaats van het op mij te projecteren. Ik ben niet degene die jou heeft aangesproken, dat is altijd nog andersom geweest, losertje.

Dus doe vooral je best om het laatste woord te krijgen, we zullen zien of dat zal gebeuren. Vooralsnog kom jij uit de doeken als een gefrustreerde, schuimbekkende freak, die uit alle macht probeert zijn vernedering op anderen te projecteren, omdat hij eindelijk begint in te zien wat hij met zijn walgelijke karakter en ramptoerisme teweeg brengt bij anderen. Je bent net een zielig klein kind, dat door iedereen strontvervelend wordt gevonden, maar alleen wil stoppen met jengelen en zeiken als hij zijn zin (in dit geval: het laatste woord) krijgt. Ik wens je daar heel veel succes mee.

 :zwaai: 

Cc

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *
> 
> We vallen in herhaling 
> 
> Waarom moet een persoon moet inhoud reageren op een zinloos figuur *


Ik voel me niet geroepen om antwoorden te geven op je levensvragen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *
> 
> Wederom: mijn bijdrage op deze topic is vanaf het eerste moment inhoudelijk geweest, totdat jij het met je ramptoerisme kwam verzieken. Neem daar dan ook gewoon de verantwoordelijkheid voor, in plaats van het op mij te projecteren. Ik ben niet degene die jou heeft aangesproken, dat is altijd nog andersom geweest, losertje.
> 
> Dus doe vooral je best om het laatste woord te krijgen, we zullen zien of dat zal gebeuren. Vooralsnog kom jij uit de doeken als een gefrustreerde, schuimbekkende freak, die uit alle macht probeert zijn vernedering op anderen te projecteren, omdat hij eindelijk begint in te zien wat hij met zijn walgelijke karakter en ramptoerisme teweeg brengt bij anderen. Je bent net een zielig klein kind, dat door iedereen strontvervelend wordt gevonden, maar alleen wil stoppen met jengelen en zeiken als hij zijn zin (in dit geval: het laatste woord) krijgt. Ik wens je daar heel veel succes mee.
> 
> 
> 
> Cc*



Ok, dus bij deze erken je je drang om de laatste post te willen hebben. Geeft toch wel aan hoe voorspelbaar je bent  :knipoog:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Ik voel me niet geroepen om antwoorden te geven op je levensvragen. 
> 
> Cc*


Het ook echt een ingewikkelde vraag.

Ga lekker fietsen  :zwaai:

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Ok, dus bij deze erken je je drang om de laatste post te willen hebben. Geeft toch wel aan hoe voorspelbaar je bent *


Er valt niets te erkennen, want mij is niets gevraagd.

Enige wat ik lees is 1001 capriolen van jouw kant, die kant noch wal raken.

Maar dat laatste typeert je.

En voorspelbaarheid is helemaal niets mis mee.

Jij bent zo zielig dat je zelfs goede eigenschappen tot een negativiteit probeert te maken.

Maar ook dat lukt je niet.

Cc

----------


## rabbia78



----------


## duende

> _Geplaatst door rabbia78_ 
> **


Nuf said.

----------


## Couscousje

De heren en dames moraalridders staan voorop in het zijn van een:



Tot na het weekend maar weer, ik ga fijn genieten van mijn vrije dagen in het Zuiden.

Cc

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Couscousje_ 
> *Er valt niets te erkennen, want mij is niets gevraagd.
> 
> Enige wat ik lees is 1001 capriolen van jouw kant, die kant noch wal raken.
> 
> Maar dat laatste typeert je.
> 
> En voorspelbaarheid is helemaal niets mis mee.
> 
> ...



Ga fietsen  :zwaai:

----------


## HINDUSTAN

Ik vind Couscousje wel een ontzettend schattige naam  :engel:

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Dus jij gelooft ook in het sprookje dat Al Zarqawi, mensen op videobeeld onthoofd?
> 
> Hoe konden ze hem herkennen? Via spraakherkenning? Of via zijn figuur en motoriek?*


 Hij adverteert er zelf mee, en leurt ermee langs de Arabische kanalen,

HIJ IS ER ZELFS ZOALS BIN ONTLADEN JUIST APE TROTS OP, SJAAK,
UIT NAAM VAN ALLAH, JOUW GOD, SJAAK !!!!

*APE TROTS* 

en jij bent, met nog zoveel islamisten, niet eens beschaamd !!!

u bent

*impudicus*

*fout !


no other.*

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *Hij adverteert er zelf mee, en leurt ermee langs de Arabische kanalen,
> 
> HIJ IS ER ZELFS ZOALS BIN ONTLADEN JUIST APE TROTS OP, SJAAK,
> UIT NAAM VAN ALLAH, JOUW GOD, SJAAK !!!!
> 
> en jij bent, met nog zoveel islamisten, niet eens beschaamd !!!
> 
> *


maakt dit ons dan slechtere moslims? 
wat heeft dit dan persoonlijk met ons te maken?

----------

